# Ibanez NAMM 2016



## Church2224

Any word on what Ibanez will have this NAMM? 

Last two years their Prestige Line has KILLED it, I wonder if they will expand it even more.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Sermo Lupi

^ Are the wings on that black flame maple bass solid? Even if not, that's a hell of a thick top to allow for those contours. But looking at the cutaway, it does it indeed look like the maple runs all the way through. 

I'm not familiar with Ibanez basses. Do they have high-end exotic models with woods like this, or is this just a one-off/LACS produced for NAMM?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Definitely feeling the oceanburst finish on that 6-string Soundgear.


----------



## A-Branger

taking it from last year Bass live show line up and latter NAMM... after seeing this years line up, we can almost assume that's pretty much it for new basses.

The new sigle cut SR instead of the BTB. Looks cool, not sure what wood is the fretboard, purple heart?.. looks pretty pink-ish

Same with that blue SR, its the Adam Nitti signature model, already released, its old news. Not bad, but I personaly dont like the "pink" fretboard

you could say the Talman series are new too. But we already saw them at the summer NAMM

other than that






apart from the SR single cut (which you can tell in this photo the FB is purple heart, same as the Adam Nitti), and the semi-hollow signature. All the other basses are already in production.

Maybe the SR premium at the bottom left?, seems like a new color?, natural wood top and gloss black at the back? 

again another year I get disappointed at Ibanez basses. Hopefully NAMM would bring a surprise??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Adam sig IS old news, but hopefully it's a cheaper model. The current Nitti model is around $7000, and hopefully this one is closer to a $2000 - $3000 price range.


----------



## A-Branger

7000$ !!!!! Jesus... thats crazy money for a big brand production model that looks "normal". I could get way better customs for that cash


really looking forward for the guitars lineup. Still looking for a 7 string. Hope this years they dial down the "brown is the new black" theme they had going on last year hahaha


----------



## BlueTrident

Haha don't jinx it by saying that! although I do admit it would be nice seeing more of a variety of colours and finishes


----------



## Grindspine

Terra Firma version of a SoundGear bass?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. Looks better than the BTB.


----------



## Miek

thundercat sig? dope


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Zado said:


>



This I like.


----------



## LordHar

The Adam Nitti is the more affordable model ANB306, and the Singlecut SR has a purpleheart fingerboard.

I've also spotted this:


----------



## Isolationist

You know, if Ibanez actually made an effort to flesh out their RGD line as much as they have with their Iron Label series, or their recent Talman Prestige series, then I would actually care to pay attention to them this year.

They don't even need to be baritone. It had a unique body style, clean lines, a nice aesthetic. That's what players want, and that's why these guitars still go for $500+ _for just the six-string models_. 

I mean, come on. I understand if you have good ideas for your RG series, but have some consistency. We've been stuck with the same RGD models for two years, and the only variation you've offered is giving us a chameleon finish.

But you have no problems with offering the same low-budget RG with pickguard with just a different color.

/rant


----------



## A-Branger

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This I like.



pretty indeed, but that upper fret access tho hahahhaa

also I remember reading somewhere on a review that this bass weights a ton


----------



## Zalbu

Isolationist said:


> You know, if Ibanez actually made an effort to flesh out their RGD line as much as they have with their Iron Label series, or their recent Talman Prestige series, then I would actually care to pay attention to them this year.
> 
> They don't even need to be baritone. It had a unique body style, clean lines, a nice aesthetic. That's what players want, and that's why these guitars still go for $500+ _for just the six-string models_.
> 
> I mean, come on. I understand if you have good ideas for your RG series, but have some consistency. We've been stuck with the same RGD models for two years, and the only variation you've offered is giving us a chameleon finish.
> 
> But you have no problems with offering the same low-budget RG with pickguard with just a different color.
> 
> /rant


Seconded, but I'd really wish they'd be baritones. Most Schecter and Jackson sevens are baritones as far as I know and I rarely see people complain, even ESP fleshed out their lineup with both 6 and 7 string baritones, why are Ibanez so hell bent on not making more RGDs? The only thing they did this year was to release that Uppercut model that comes stock with Bareknuckles and locking tuners that costs 800 more than a 2127 on Thomann...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Isolationist said:


> You know, if Ibanez actually made an effort to flesh out their RGD line as much as they have with their Iron Label series, or their recent Talman Prestige series, then I would actually care to pay attention to them this year.
> 
> They don't even need to be baritone. It had a unique body style, clean lines, a nice aesthetic. That's what players want, and that's why these guitars still go for $500+ _for just the six-string models_.
> 
> I mean, come on. I understand if you have good ideas for your RG series, but have some consistency. We've been stuck with the same RGD models for two years, and the only variation you've offered is giving us a chameleon finish.
> 
> But you have no problems with offering the same low-budget RG with pickguard with just a different color.
> 
> /rant



If RGDs sold as well as RGs or Ss, then yes. Despite a few players catching on, they still aren't popular enough in the overall sales. I remember a lot of music stores simply saying they won't order them because of the little demand. There were a fair amount of RGDs during 2010 and 2012, both prestige and non prestige. But after that, I'd take it that sales were dying out since by then the RGD line have thinned out considerably. 

Possibly the biggest reason why Ibanez are pushing the Iron Label line is that they're just a new kind of their biggest sellers: Black RGs and Ss, marketed for the metal crowd. Granted that the Iron Label line has evolved a bit with their own exclusive traits and includes the ARZ series and most recently a Xiphos... another line that's died down considerably. 

Look, I love the RGDs too, and I kinda wished I grabbed a 2127Z when I had the chance. But they just don't sell as well as their flagship counterparts. I would like the RGD to keep going though, or even find it's way to the Iron Label range, which suits the guitar quite well come to think of it.  Ibanez, you listening? 



A-Branger said:


> pretty indeed, but that upper fret access tho hahahhaa
> 
> also I remember reading somewhere on a review that this bass weights a ton



Eh, don't really care. It's not often I need to play that 24th fret, especially on a bass. 

And weight isn't really too much of an issue for me either.


----------



## Isolationist

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I would like the RGD to keep going though, or even find it's way to the Iron Label range, which suits the guitar quite well come to think of it.



This would be perfect, really. I just want to have options when it comes to Ibanez.

Edit: But, really, why is the Iron Label line doing as well as it's doing? Because Ibanez recognizes that players want a no fuss instrument with the features they need without any of the gimmicky flair that comes with a brand like, let's say, ESP. ESP likes to put abalone and ugly inlays on almost everything they produce, and about 90% of their guitars have EMGs in them. The Iron Label RGs have EMGs too, but that's just about the only place you'll find them when it comes to Ibanez. They use in-house pickups on their lower-budget models, and use Dimarzios on their Prestige guitars.

I mean, I just want that body style. I would just make my own if I had any skill in woodworking, or even knew how to build a guitar from scratch. I know that the RGD isn't the most popular model they have, but I hope that they don't kill it because people who buy seven strings are simply going to default to a 7421. If they discontinue that series because of low sales, it's because they allowed it to. The easiest way to bring about failure is to give up.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Isolationist said:


> Edit: But, really, why is the Iron Label line doing as well as it's doing? Because Ibanez recognizes that players want a no fuss instrument with the features they need without any of the gimmicky flair that comes with a brand like, let's say, ESP. ESP likes to put abalone and ugly inlays on almost everything they produce, and about 90% of their guitars have EMGs in them. The Iron Label RGs have EMGs too, but that's just about the only place you'll find them when it comes to Ibanez. They use in-house pickups on their lower-budget models, and use Dimarzios on their Prestige guitars.



Also add the prices that Iron Labels sell for. You have decent specs, third party pickups, and despite what internet hype says, EMGs ARE indeed great pickups. With features like that at lower prices than the Prestige and Premiums, naturally that would appeal to the masses. 



Isolationist said:


> I mean, I just want that body style. I would just make my own if I had any skill in woodworking, or even knew how to build a guitar from scratch. I know that the RGD isn't the most popular model they have, but I hope that they don't kill it because people who buy seven strings are simply going to default to a 7421. If they discontinue that series because of low sales, it's because they allowed it to. The easiest way to bring about failure is to give up.



It's not like Ibanez have given up on the RGD line. They've actually tried to market them with artist doing all sorts of ads. Jesse from Emmure, Ihsahn, Brandon Jacobs (Mutiny Within) etc. Even now there's actually 5 RGD models available: The Uppercut, the 2127s, Trem and Hardtail, and if you count them, the Dino and Head sigs. It's still a fair way from discontinuation, and there's a fair amount of RGDs (current and discontinued) in the wild. And who knows what 2016 will bring. 

This sort of argument sounds like the guys who cried about the RGAs. Same song and dance; they're great guitars, but they didn't sell as well as their flagships. Though internet hype has grown a bit since there seems to be a price increase on used RGA321s and 121s of late. I guess there's always the Jake Bowen sig... at least that has a great trem on it.


----------



## Isolationist

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also add the prices that Iron Labels sell for. You have decent specs, third party pickups, and despite what internet hype says, EMGs ARE indeed great pickups. With features like that at lower prices than the Prestige and Premiums, naturally that would appeal to the masses.



EMGs aren't bad, but they definitely aren't my first choice. I still use my Schecter Damien 6 with the passive EMGs, and they sound really good.



> And who knows what 2016 will bring.



More RGDs, hopefully.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

At least Schecter is releasing the KM-7II. Good for those who still want a beveled 26.5'' baritone 7-string. 

I'm hoping to see if they do another RGD, though. An Iron Label RGD would be the ..... It sucks to see it go the way of the RGA, though. 

And if they do an Iron Label Iceman and Destroyer, then I _will_ have to check those out and hope the quality is good on them.


----------



## A-Branger

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Eh, don't really care. It's not often I need to play that 24th fret, especially on a bass.
> 
> And weight isn't really too much of an issue for me either.



me neither, but I do sometimes go to up to 17-19.

problem is not the lack of access to the 24th, I was referring to the neck heel, which starts at the 14-15th fret. Since this bass is marketed to jazz, theres more chance a player would be playing up there. Good thing is that you ahve the 6th string, so that kinda helps too





and for the whole RGD debate. They might have a good line up now, but all of them are black, and they have been all black for a long time, except for the purple chameleon one, and I think a grey one and a white one? at the beginning of the series??.... as far as I remember they have been mostly black.

no matter how "safe" a black color is for a "metal" guitar, players get tired of black guitars, specially on high end models. At least thats what I see the trend now.

See the Iron labels. At the beginning of the series they all were black... "metal"..... but now they added colors, and pretty cool finish too, nice colors and fancy woods. If not some of the Iron labels actually look better than the non-Iron label ones. And Ive seen more ppl interest on them since then.

Also for the coment of ESP having too much abalone and Iron labels are "plain". You forget that on both RG and S series the only guitars who feature a full body abalone binding are Iron label models LOL...... both which I like and they would look much better with white binding or pearl


----------



## Isolationist

A-Branger said:


> Also for the coment of ESP having too much abalone and Iron labels are "plain". You forget that on both RG and S series the only guitars who feature a full body abalone binding are Iron label models LOL...... both which I like and they would look much better with white binding or pearl



I didn't forget on purpose, but I wish you hadn't reminded me.


----------



## A-Branger

at least Ibanez keep the neck free of abalone on those, so its not that bad


----------



## Lorcan Ward

If the multiscale models sold well then we might see a Premium or Prestige model.


----------



## Spicypickles

If they made the RGD body a little smaller it might sell better. Those things are huge, IMO.


----------



## Watons

Spicypickles said:


> If they made the RGD body a little smaller it might sell better. Those things are huge, IMO.



bigger than the RG? I've never played an RGD


----------



## azyat

Spicypickles said:


> If they made the RGD body a little smaller it might sell better. Those things are huge, IMO.


Come on, RGD is huge?  
I've owned RG and RGD both, but I can't say RGD is huge. Its beveled horns and body make it look and feel very slim.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Lorcan Ward said:


> If the multiscale models sold well then we might see a Premium or Prestige model.



Yeah, but I don't think they have had enough time on the shelves.
I didn't see one in Roma, Italy, and...having never played a multiscale, I would have wanted to try one first.


----------



## Andromalia

I'd bet having EMGs is a big part of the appeal of the Iron Label series. Buying a guitar knowing you'll have to swap the pickups immediately isn't appealing for people buying 450-700$ guitars. Ibanez pickups are ok for lots of stuff but definitely not metal. The INFs aren't bad, I recorded a few reggae tracks with them. But as soon as you talk high gain, for 700$ there are way better alternatives than Ibanez PUs-equipped guitars. I'm perfectly happy with my iron label RG7, wouldn't have bought it if it came with Ibby pickups. The only Ibanez I boughtnew had third party pickups, I otherwise bought them used with third party pickups already in.


----------



## boogie2

Lorcan Ward said:


> If the multiscale models sold well then we might see a Premium or Prestige model.



A prestige multiscale with a nice figured top would definitely get my attention.


----------



## jwade

Lorcan Ward said:


> If the multiscale models sold well then we might see a Premium or Prestige model.



I think it's probably too soon for that. They've only been available for a fairly short while, and haven't really seemed to get much of a marketing push yet.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Its strange how quiet they've been with them but with 2 companies entering into the multiscale market they would want to act quickly. 2017 would be more realistic but by then the current Iron labels might be barely selling anymore.


----------



## NeglectedField

I just _knew_ they'd have to release the Thundercat signature some day


----------



## s2k9k

I'd like to see more S body 7 strings. Prestige or Premium/Iron Label lines.


----------



## Dabo Fett

s2k9k said:


> I'd like to see more S body 7 strings. Prestige or Premium/Iron Label lines.



All I want is a Prestige hard tail S body 7 string, preferably HSH but I'm fine with two humbuckers. I know they made them this past year, but I'm hoping for something a little more along the lines of my S5427 with no trem

Or a RG550 7 string....


----------



## s2k9k

Dabo Fett said:


> All I want is a Prestige hard tail S body 7 string, preferably HSH but I'm fine with two humbuckers. I know they made them this past year, but I'm hoping for something a little more along the lines of my S5427 with no trem
> 
> Or a RG550 7 string....



Yeah I agree. That finish is nice.


----------



## A-Branger

Dabo Fett said:


> All I want is a Prestige hard tail S body 7 string, preferably HSH but I'm fine with two humbuckers. I know they made them this past year, but I'm hoping for something a little more along the lines of my S5427 with no trem
> 
> Or a RG550 7 string....



Im looking forward to a six27fdbg but without the abalone, and maybe a different top?, I really like that guitar from price, built, specs, its the abalone that I dont like


----------



## Miek

NeglectedField said:


> I just _knew_ they'd have to release the Thundercat signature some day



think it'll still have the thundercat emblem on the back? probably not but if they can get that it'd be sick


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

More RGD options would be nice, it's a sleek looking model. Fits in well with the S and RG series.


----------



## jl-austin

Oh I guess it's that time of year, huh? Okay I'll throw my in.

540P II, is it "retro yet?" LOL!!!!


----------



## Felvin

RGA 7 prestige. nothing more, nothing less. Need! GIEF!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

jl-austin said:


> Oh I guess it's that time of year, huh? Okay I'll throw my in.
> 
> 540P II, is it "retro yet?" LOL!!!!


I love you


----------



## 77zark77

jl-austin said:


> Oh I guess it's that time of year, huh? Okay I'll throw my in.
> 
> 540P II, is it "retro yet?" LOL!!!!




Maybe a 540P II-7 ?


----------



## manu80

Where's the goddamn xiphos iron label version ?
None seen in Europe


----------



## laxu

A-Branger said:


> no matter how "safe" a black color is for a "metal" guitar, players get tired of black guitars, specially on high end models. At least thats what I see the trend now.



Ibanez has been horrid in their color options for a long time, it's not even a trend. It's been going on from the early 1990s when neon colors took a back seat all over. At one point I counted they had something like 10+ variations of black. Hell, I've got an old black RG550 that I constantly think about selling because it's damn ugly but then I play it and it's a fine guitar.

Most Ibanez pickups I've tried have been pretty horrible so it's a good thing that they've gone to DiMarzio, Duncan and EMG for them so people don't have to swap them right away, adding cost. Even if you want to swap them it's a lot easier to sell a set of brand name ones.

I wish they would get over their obsession with black guitars but also offered all the J-Custom models in EU and USA as well. Right now in EU their site shows one model whereas the Japanese site has like a dozen, each with some color variations too.


----------



## canuck brian

Reissue the S540p2! 

(it'll never happen  )

I think i'd just like to see Ibanez offer more colors. Companies like Schecter and Arisitides are going full out on more colors and people are really biting.

I want one of these just based on the color and I don't even need another guitar!


----------



## Mangle

A nice Prestige for the lefties is waaaaaaaaay overdue! A 7 or 8 especially.... like the S5527. How about a lefty DCM100 or M80M? Xiphos, Iceman or Destroyer? Something/Anything.... pretty sure they could move a fair quantity of any of these in a left handed version.


----------



## NeoZeed

Mangle said:


> A nice Prestige for the lefties is waaaaaaaaay overdue! A 7 or 8 especially.... like the S5527. How about a lefty DCM100 or M80M? Xiphos, Iceman or Destroyer? Something/Anything.... pretty sure they could move a fair quantity of any of these in a left handed version.



It hurts so bad. Even the decent Premiums they make lefty don't find their way to the US. Prestige 7 would be a godsend. Even if it's *gasp* Black.


----------



## Bdtunn

^ they have really not been friendly to us south paws the last few years. 
We did get the vai and satch models a few years back (limited).
That was a nice treat. But it's been pretty brutal since then.
Bring back the RG550!!


----------



## Leviathus

This is what i'm hoping for.


----------



## ovlott

LordHar said:


> The Adam Nitti is the more affordable model ANB306, and the Singlecut SR has a purpleheart fingerboard.
> 
> I've also spotted this:



Surprised I'm not hearing more talk about this. If Ibanez is releasing a multi-scale acoustic, then I think there is a good possibility they may have some other new multi-scale adaptations. Or atleast some new colours for the existing models.


----------



## Zeriton

Bdtunn said:


> Bring back the RG550!!



... They have... Haven't they? 

RG655M is basically an RG550 isn't it? Just it has DiMarzio's in there. They could save a pretty penny taking them out so yeah I agree with you a bit there 

It would be nice to just see the RG550 with Edge trem and Ibanez pickups. Pickups are whatever... you'd switch them anyway. That said, those Ibanez pickups were always pretty decent super distortion clones weren't they?


----------



## laxu

Zeriton said:


> It would be nice to just see the RG550 with Edge trem and Ibanez pickups. Pickups are whatever... you'd switch them anyway. That said, those Ibanez pickups were always pretty decent super distortion clones weren't they?



Trust me, you don't want the Ibanez pickups. The V1/S1/V2 pickups I had in my 1989 RG550 were ..... Replaced them with Duncans years ago and apart from the color (black) I couldn't be happier with the guitar.

The RG655 is pretty much the RG550 without the block heel and with much better pickups. I don't see any reason why they still manufacture the Edge trem though, the Lo-Pro Edge and its successors are nicer.


----------



## Opion

Calling it now: Ibanez releases a Prestige multi-scale in black. Everyone complains and doesn't buy it. 

For realsies though, I am interested in playing an Ibanez multiscale one day. Never played fanned frets before so I would really enjoy seeing what Ibanez makes of it.


----------



## theicon2125

Opion said:


> Calling it now: Ibanez releases a Prestige multi-scale in black. Everyone complains and doesn't buy it.
> 
> For realsies though, I am interested in playing an Ibanez multiscale one day. Never played fanned frets before so I would really enjoy seeing what Ibanez makes of it.



When I first saw multiscale guitars I thought I'd never be interested in one but now I would definitely like to try them. The problem is, most have active pickups with soapbar mounting. And that in itself will keep me from buying them. Obviously I could get custom pickups for them but that would add a lot of cost to an already more expensive guitar.


----------



## Zeriton

laxu said:


> Trust me, you don't want the Ibanez pickups. The V1/S1/V2 pickups I had in my 1989 RG550 were ..... Replaced them with Duncans years ago and apart from the color (black) I couldn't be happier with the guitar.



Oh yeah I know the pickups aren't great; but that's my point - most people will swap them out, so why put in expensive pickups that tie people into those pickups when they can put in whatever they want themselves (think Chapman Guitars ideology)



laxu said:


> The RG655 is pretty much the RG550 without the block heel and with much better pickups. I don't see any reason why they still manufacture the Edge trem though, the Lo-Pro Edge and its successors are nicer.



I agree I kind of prefer the Lo-Pro Edge, having owned both, but I have to say I do prefer the Edge in some circumstances. E.G routing out a bit of the rear for an EVH D-Tuna and sticking a tremol-no on was a great idea  Can't do that on the Lo-Pro


----------



## LordHar

Mangle said:


> A nice Prestige for the lefties is waaaaaaaaay overdue! A 7 or 8 especially.... like the S5527. How about a lefty DCM100 or M80M? Xiphos, Iceman or Destroyer? Something/Anything.... pretty sure they could move a fair quantity of any of these in a left handed version.



Just saw these, the RG655L-CBM:


----------



## aesthyrian

Zeriton said:


> I do prefer the Edge in some circumstances. E.G routing out a bit of the rear for an EVH D-Tuna and sticking a tremol-no on was a great idea  Can't do that on the Lo-Pro



I can see why you wouldn't be able to install a D-tuna, but why wouldn't you be able to install a tremol-no on a LoPro?


----------



## Zeriton

aesthyrian said:


> I can see why you wouldn't be able to install a D-tuna, but why wouldn't you be able to install a tremol-no on a LoPro?



You can - but you just can't install the D-Tuna


----------



## Bdtunn

LordHar said:


> Just saw these, the RG655L-CBM:



Oh heck yeah! I've been waiting for something like that from them for a looooooooooong time.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jl-austin

The thing about wild colors is, they create a lot of hype, everyone goes "wow", then they buy the black model.


----------



## slapnutz

LordHar said:


> Just saw these, the RG655L-CBM:



Damn you to hell! Started scrolling down slowly and thought for a split second they brought back reversed headstock RGs!!! .... then scrolled some more.

(no my stupid ass didn't immediately pickup the logo would be wrong if it was reversed)


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

slapnutz said:


> Damn you to hell! Started scrolling down slowly and thought for a split second they brought back reversed headstock RGs!!! .... then scrolled some more.
> 
> (no my stupid ass didn't immediately pickup the logo would be wrong if it was reversed)



I did the exact same thing. 

I was all like  ohhh yeahhh.....awwwww.


----------



## Hachetjoel

Leviathus said:


> This is what i'm hoping for.



They could make these all premiums and I'd still buy all three.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Is it just me, or do Ibanez guitars now seem to fall into two aesthetic categories:

1) OH thats pretty with the figured woods but I know I have to pay more because of it.

2) Looks cheep and probably comes in your choice of black, blue, red or black.


----------



## big_aug

Hachetjoel said:


> They could make these all premiums and I'd still buy all three.



ive owned a few premims and all of them were fantastic. Id get one of these reissue JEMs for sure


----------



## Zeriton

big_aug said:


> ive owned a few premims and all of them were fantastic. Id get one of these reissue JEMs for sure



It's the trem that bugs me on the premiums. Maybe I got a dud, but the one I have just *will not* stay in tune if you even slightly breathe on the bar.


----------



## Edika

CaptainD00M said:


> Is it just me, or do Ibanez guitars now seem to fall into two aesthetic categories:
> 
> 1) OH thats pretty with the figured woods but I know I have to pay more because of it.
> 
> 2) Looks cheep and probably comes in your choice of black, blue, red or black.



That was more or less what I was going to say ! For me they start looking like "serious" instruments on the expensive scale mark lol. Even their latest premium and prestige exotic woods just seemed a bit off. Like the exotic woods where laminates to cover the actual wood lol! 

I know that aesthetics is not an indication of quality and I'm sure most of the category 2 guitars are fine playing instruments but when they look plastic like, personally, I can't get into them. A fine example of this is the prestige RG7520/RG1527.


----------



## steinny

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This I like.



Where did these photos come from? Any info on pricing or specs?


----------



## steinny

Zado said:


>



Where did these photos come from? Any info on pricing or specs?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

steinny said:


> Where did these photos come from? Any info on pricing or specs?



Most likely from Bass Player Live. They don't give out specs or prices, just show off prototypes.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Edika said:


> That was more or less what I was going to say !



Thanks, its nice to know in spite of all the delusions of grander, I'm still in touch with the people


----------



## Edika

CaptainD00M said:


> Thanks, its nice to know in spite of all the delusions of grander, I'm still in touch with the people



Well you are the high priest of the God of Mockups so some delusion of grander is warranted!


----------



## A-Branger

steinny said:


> Where did these photos come from? Any info on pricing or specs?



like the other guy said, from the Bass Live event. If you follow Ibanez on facebook and/or instagram you could had see them from before. I copy those photos from the facebook page


----------



## LordHar

Found some more info: It's called the AELFF10-NT and it fans from 635mm (25inch) to 680mm (26.77inch)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Get rid of that gross bit of fret board after the nut and you've got a winner


----------



## Adam Of Angels

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Get rid of that gross bit of fret board after the nut and you've got a winner




I also never understood why the majority of builders do this. Just looks cheap or something.

That's a great looking acoustic, though.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Get rid of that gross bit of fret board after the nut and you've got a winner



I still don't get why they keep that piece of fretboard.


----------



## A-Branger

because its easier to build/machine

you just need to get another neck/board/headstock out of your normal run, only difference is that you cut the nut on an angle


----------



## jwade

That bridge is pretty fugly. Definitely cool to see a multiscale acoustic though.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Edika said:


> Well you are the high priest of the God of Mockups so some delusion of grander is warranted!



I'm glad somebody remembers these things 

I'm also working on a project to ascend to the heights of Doom Warlordery but so results have been mixed


----------



## canuck brian

A-Branger said:


> because its easier to build/machine
> 
> you just need to get another neck/board/headstock out of your normal run, only difference is that you cut the nut on an angle



This right here.

The bridge is probably the way it is so they didn't need to change the bracing inside the guitar's sound chamber. There's probably very little to change (outside of the obvious bridge and fretboard) on an existing model if the fanned accommodations are done like this.

That's Ibby with fanned acoustics, electrics and basses - it's pretty surreal.


----------



## Dabo Fett

anyone else surprised by the lack of leaks around new models? I know theres been a few, but either they really tightened up on that stuff, or they dont have alot of new stuff coming out. I feel like normally around this time we have a whole catalog available haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ibanez isnt like Schecter or ESP in that regard. We only find out when someone posts the newest catalogs early next uear.


----------



## Xaios

Indeed, we usually don't see much until right before NAMM.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

canuck brian said:


> This right here.
> 
> The bridge is probably the way it is so they didn't need to change the bracing inside the guitar's sound chamber. There's probably very little to change (outside of the obvious bridge and fretboard) on an existing model if the fanned accommodations are done like this.
> 
> That's Ibby with fanned acoustics, electrics and basses - it's pretty surreal.



Yeah, but it's often the same even with matching headstocks, so they could just cut that little piece of fretboard which is one of the most offputting things ever and an eyesore (not only refereed to Ibanez)


----------



## odibrom

yeah, they could have put a little more design on that bridge... as for the fretboard nut extension, I think it's like that because of the headstock back angle... It is just easier and therefore cheaper to build, and doesn't compromises function. I would play that... if it was 7 strings...


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

All I want are different color options for the rg655

Current options are nasty af, imo


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dabo Fett said:


> anyone else surprised by the lack of leaks around new models? I know theres been a few, but either they really tightened up on that stuff, or they dont have alot of new stuff coming out. I feel like normally around this time we have a whole catalog available haha



They came down pretty hard on international, smaller market distributors and retailers who are typically the ones who release leaks and such early. 

HG never really cared too much until the bigger distributors started forcing them to take care of the issue.


----------



## Dabo Fett

MaxOfMetal said:


> They came down pretty hard on international, smaller market distributors and retailers who are typically the ones who release leaks and such early.
> 
> HG never really cared too much until the bigger distributors started forcing them to take care of the issue.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## kevdes93

Sounds like we're getting a more budget friendly paul waggoner signature this year!

https://www.instagram.com/p/_xMPnCMMSh/


----------



## Asphyxia

In the new Guitarworld mag, Ibanez has an ad for a Iron Label RGD.
Looked to have Dmazrios.


----------



## Zalbu

Asphyxia said:


> In the new Guitarworld mag, Ibanez has an ad for a Iron Label RGD.
> Looked to have Dmazrios.


----------



## Asphyxia

Zalbu said:


>




They also had a six stringer pictured that looked just like the KM6.
It said it had dactivators.


----------



## kevdes93

The issue with trey anastasio on the cover? I just downloaded the pdf and couldn't find the ad you speak of


----------



## Rosal76

kevdes93 said:


> The issue with trey anastasio on the cover? I just downloaded the pdf and couldn't find the ad you speak of


 
The Ibanez Iron Label ad is in the next issue (2-2016), with Eddie Van Halen on the cover. It's on page 59.


----------



## djohns74

Regarding the extra fretboard beyond the nut on Ibanez's (and others') multiscale models, keep in mind that the only way to have an angled nut with a flat headstock face above it is to tilt the headstock side-to-side somewhat. This is usually accomplished with a compound scarf joint, but in the case of a one-piece neck, I'm not even entirely sure how it would be done most efficiently. 

Either method is certainly more wasteful in terms of lumber used, which may be a concern for a volume manufacturer. Also, depending on what kind of tooling Ibanez uses for their standard models, it might actually be easier for a small, one-off type builder to make the adjustment to do a tilted headstock than a larger manufacturer. I know it's no big deal for me, but I don't have a lot of processes that are super set in stone, so adjustments are simple enough to make.

In any case, I do agree that the extra fretboard is not the best look, but without it, you'd see a bit of bare neck wood beyond the nut, then the angle into the headstock, which I don't think would be any better overall.


----------



## Asphyxia

Rosal76 said:


> The Ibanez Iron Label ad is in the next issue (2-2016), with Eddie Van Halen on the cover. It's on page 59.



That's the one.
The rgd is not black either for those who want different colors.
Personally I want one black or purple.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got any pictures or scans?


----------



## s2k9k

pics!?


----------



## Hachetjoel

That's just so Ibanez,
" ok so we're going to finally make an affordable version of a guitar everyone likes and wants who should we advertise to? "
" Well obviously our first marketing step should be in a magazine that everyone unsubscribes to after their first year of playing guitar" 

"That's brilliant Jim, now what about making these ads available to our largest fan base the whole reason we're even making this guitar? "

" Nah, fùck em'"


----------



## Asphyxia

I'm not at my house where my magazine is.
I can't find the pics online.
It's called the RGDIX7MPSBB, catchy huh.
It didn't show the headstock.
Hoping to god its inline and not that spear thing they put on the fanned 7.


----------



## TiffuZeless

RGDIX7MPSBB????
MP means maple something, IX means exotic wood top, SBB means Sapphire Blue Burst... That sounds too good to be true.
Still waiting for pics tho


----------



## A-Branger

cant you just tke a quick snap with your phone, upload and show us all here instead of teasing us. Be a good friend


----------



## A-Branger

Rosal76 said:


> The Ibanez Iron Label ad is in the next issue (2-2016), with Eddie Van Halen on the cover. It's on page 59.



the only oe I see with Eddie is the one in past June,

In their website they only show the one with Trey Anastasio as the latest and current one. From where did you got it from?


----------



## Erick Kroenen

^ same here


----------



## Asphyxia

A-Branger said:


> cant you just tke a quick snap with your phone, upload and show us all here instead of teasing us. Be a good friend



I'm not at my house where the magazine is.
I got my wife to get the name of said guitar.
I will be home in a few days. Sorry guys.

edit; gonna try and get her to send me a pic.


----------



## Asphyxia

Best I can do.


----------



## Sleazy_D

Is that the Ibanez Aries in first pic?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wow, the RGD AND the RGA?

That's actually really awesome. 

I dig the nebula-styule burst on the RGD as well... But hate the natural bevel.


----------



## Asphyxia

Sleazy_D said:


> Is that the Ibanez Aries in first pic?



No, according to the add its the RGDIX7MPSBB. The add is for the 2016 Iron labels.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He's joking about it looking a lot like a Carvin Aries.


----------



## kevdes93

Damn, I guess they listened to everyone bitching about reissuing the RGA  really excited to see what they have to offer this year. Can't wait for some overzealous dealer to upload the catalog early as per usual


----------



## jwade

Hopefully somebody like Sweetwater Fs it up and starts posting '2016 stock' in a week.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wow, the RGD AND the RGA?
> 
> That's actually really awesome.
> 
> I dig the nebula-styule burst on the RGD as well... But hate the natural bevel.



same here

but at least this is indication of more good thing coming up


----------



## Asphyxia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's joking about it looking a lot like a Carvin Aries.



Yeah I know, I just wanted to type out the name again to see if it grows on me. RGDIX7MPSBB, nope still not there.
It is catchy though.RGDIX7MPSBB


----------



## jwade

The text is pretty hard to read, but the RGD is definitely state as being 26.5", doesn't look like the RGA has a scale listed. They were always 25.5", right?


----------



## Jake

The RGA is back huh?








literally so excited


----------



## s2k9k

Asphyxia said:


> Best I can do.



Looks like I'll be getting some Iron Label this year. That MAPLE board!!!


----------



## Alice AKW

Got me like


----------



## TiffuZeless

Wow, thanks man!
BTW, can you please take more pics later including the description of the guitars? Or type it? I'm curious to see more info about them...
If you could take some nicer pics, especially of the rgd, I'd be really thankful too 
Tho these can do the job for now haha.
Thanks!


----------



## TheTrooper

How come nobody metioned this one, guys?


----------



## HisShadow

If the RGA or RGD has an reverse headstock im going to have a divorse


----------



## Isolationist

Asphyxia said:


> Best I can do.



Ibanez has heard my prayers. My tax return cannot get here quick enough. I've been counting down the days until NAMM since October.

GET HYPE.


----------



## Taikatatti

That RGD is hot af! Shame its an iron label.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Geez I'm about to buy an S420 for a silly price...who knows if I should stop my purchase...


----------



## manu80

that single pup ibanez looks killer !


----------



## TiffuZeless

TheTrooper said:


> How come nobody metioned this one, guys?



Wow! What ibby is that???


----------



## crystallake

jwade said:


> Hopefully somebody like Sweetwater Fs it up and starts posting '2016 stock' in a week.



Keep an eye out on Zzounds and American Musical Supply. Every year they always leak them before NAMM.


----------



## Sepultorture

Lookin forward to the in my porn, but I think I'm still quite happy with the RGD2127FX

I'd get the upper cut one but I'm not shilling out $500+ For the pickups that I'd end up selling anyway

Regardless I can't wait to see what comes


----------



## TheTrooper

TiffuZeless said:


> Wow! What ibby is that???



Not a clue.
It has the "Custom Made" block at the last fret.
The body is all Quilted Maple.

If it's going to be a production model, 2016 will be a good year


----------



## Adam Of Angels

TheTrooper said:


> Not a clue.
> It has the "Custom Made" block at the last fret.
> The body is all Quilted Maple.
> 
> If it's going to be a production model, 2016 will be a good year




The headstock and that last fret inlay look a lot like that of a "USA Custom"...... I feel like I would have caught wind of it if they were bringing the line back, but I haven't. That guitar is a total knock-out, either way!


----------



## azyat

TheTrooper said:


> Not a clue.
> It has the "Custom Made" block at the last fret.
> The body is all Quilted Maple.
> 
> If it's going to be a production model, 2016 will be a good year


I keep my fingers crossed hoping there would be a model with two humbs as well.


----------



## Santuzzo

I hope they will have a 7-string RG with a pickguard!


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm really surprised Ibanez is responding to the RGA demand finally. That one with the shaved horns look very sweet. It does remind me of Washburns for some reason though in that pic. Really happy to see these developments! 

GAS accumulating... hehe!


----------



## s2k9k

TiffuZeless said:


> Wow! What ibby is that???



Custom shop


----------



## TGOD

Just another year sitting here wishing they'd bring back the S-Classic line.


----------



## Rosal76

A-Branger said:


> the only oe I see with Eddie is the one in past June,
> 
> In their website they only show the one with Trey Anastasio as the latest and current one. From where did you got it from?



I have a subscription to the magazine and I believe subscribers get the issues a few days earlier.  



TiffuZeless said:


> Wow, thanks man!
> BTW, can you please take more pics later including the description of the guitars? Or type it? I'm curious to see more info about them...
> If you could take some nicer pics, especially of the rgd, I'd be really thankful too
> Tho these can do the job for now haha.
> Thanks!



Edit.

I scanned and posted a full picture of the ad twice but it keeps disappearing. I hope I didn't break any forum rules.


----------



## TheTrooper

Adam Of Angels said:


> The headstock and that last fret inlay look a lot like that of a "USA Custom"...... I feel like I would have caught wind of it if they were bringing the line back, but I haven't. That guitar is a total knock-out, either way!



100% Usa Custom inspired.
It would be really cool if the brought the '90s Usa Customs back (I have one and it's crazy good), but I doubt it.
Maybe it's just a one off.
I really like the direct mount pickup; usually they had mounting rings (that I can't stand) which covered the beautiful Maple Tops.


----------



## TiffuZeless

Rosal76 said:


> I have a subscription to the magazine and I believe subscribers get the issues a few days earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.
> 
> I scanned and posted a full picture of the ad twice but it keeps disappearing. I hope I didn't break any forum rules.



It's broken 
Can you please re-upload it for us man?


----------



## Rosal76

TiffuZeless said:


> It's broken
> Can you please re-upload it for us man?



Yeah, no problem. Here goes. Click to enlarge.


----------



## TGOD

I just can't do it. I can't get in to the green top and extreme bevels. At least with a body wood as light as that. The contrast is just too much, and pretty ugly imo. Maybe a natural top would work.

That RGA is just pure sex, though.


----------



## Zalbu

Whelp, a nebula burst in green is pretty much everything I've dreamed of from Ibanez but it just looks silly with the natural bevel. Hope it looks better IRL or when we get more pictures


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wow, Ibanez actually made me want a burl-topped guitar. That's ....ing gorgeous.


----------



## Smoked Porter

I hope the QC on that green Iron Label turns out well. 

Just going off looks and that 26.5" scale length-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h28gKaFZylE&feature=youtu.be

I would like it better if the top were all green, but I'm not mad at the bevel either.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Double post


----------



## Masoo2

Really digging the RGA.



Is it just me or does that RGD look fairly thick?

Seems much thicker than the RGD320 I had (wasn't a thin guitar, but didn't seem that thick)


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm so excited.


----------



## s2k9k

..."only with semen" haha ....ing Gilette


----------



## Stooge1996

Hopefully hipshot has a 6 string gibraltar replacement out intime for these. That RGA looks sick and would be better with the hipshot replacement


----------



## Jake

Stooge1996 said:


> Hopefully hipshot has a 6 string gibraltar replacement out intime for these. That RGA looks sick and would be better with the hipshot replacement



I concur. Although the new Gibraltar is way better than the old one I would rather have the hipshot. Other than that it looks quite solid and might steal my tax return check from me immediately after I get it


----------



## Zerox8610

Sh*t... I need to pay off debt rather than add to it, but Ibanez is making it hard to say no.

Edit: I meant for the RGA personally. Not really digging that RGD. I, as a few other people here have mentioned already, would have preferred a solid color over the top. But that RGA is fantastic, and I'm very glad they're bringing the design/model back.


----------



## Jake

I honestly hope theres a prestige rga sneaking into the lineup this year again because then I'll have one hell of a dilemma but the best kind of dilemma


----------



## Stooge1996

Jake said:


> I honestly hope theres a prestige rga sneaking into the lineup this year again because then I'll have one hell of a dilemma but the best kind of dilemma



I'm hoping that a prestige gets in there too. My 121 is lonely and i want another rga. If there is an RGA prestige in the lineup I can see it not being included in the Australian selection hahaha


----------



## Jake

My 3 RGA prestiges are getting lonely 

I'm still holding my breath for a JB Brubaker sig but knowing Ibanez I'll hold my breath forever even if August Burns Red is now Grammy nominated still not enough to warrant a sig I guess  Maybe I'm just biased by them being from down the road from me


----------



## Stooge1996

Jake said:


> My 3 RGA prestiges are getting lonely
> 
> I'm still holding my breath for a JB Brubaker sig but knowing Ibanez I'll hold my breath forever even if August Burns Red is now Grammy nominated still not enough to warrant a sig I guess  Maybe I'm just biased by them being from down the road from me



Just a bit biased  Still one of the best bands i've seen live also the first metalcore band i got into. I still think meddler is one of their best . My 121 is dinged enough for a green refinish. Add two white stripes and it's done. Maybe white bkp's, just can't do emgs


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

that RGD looks gross with the natural bevel


----------



## Jake

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> that RGD looks gross with the natural bevel


Agreed.



Stooge1996 said:


> Just a bit biased  Still one of the best bands i've seen live also the first metalcore band i got into. I still think meddler is one of their best . My 121 is dinged enough for a green refinish. Add two white stripes and it's done. Maybe white bkp's, just can't do emgs



DO IT.


----------



## Stooge1996

one day when i can stop buying new gear and can save for a refin It shall be done


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Taikatatti said:


> That RGD is hot af! Shame it's been Kiesel bevelled to kingdom come.



FTFY.


----------



## A-Branger

RGA with a nice flame top, clean no inlays fretboard, ebony??, white binding body and neck... oohhh hell yes!

pleeeeaaase let the back of the body be black (in one corner of the pic seems black, other seems natural), pleeeeease let it be black.... and let it be a 7 string too. That would be the 7 string I have been looking for for a long time.

usually on the Iron Label, everything that gets a 6 string, it get a 7 too, so Im getting pretty exited about it 

plus I dont really care about a prestige, I wouldnt be able to afford one hahaha. Good for the Iron label!!!


----------



## Given To Fly

Ahhh, NAMM! The time of year Ibanez releases the guitars everyone has been clamoring for and is criticized for it.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

I just want more Intel on Tosin's new model.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Evidently I'm the only one that digs that RGD, natural bevels and all lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JaxoBuzzo said:


> I just want more Intel on Tosin's new model.



I don't know, doesn't it already come stock with a Skylake I7?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Those IL's look pretty nice. Hopefully they have something that nice looking in the upper tier models.

A 7 string RGA Prestige would be outstanding.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Zeno said:


> Evidently I'm the only one that digs that RGD, natural bevels and all lol



Despite my tongue in cheek Kiesel jab, I don't have a problem with the RGD Iron Label. Granted that I'm not a fan of the Kiesel esque bevels (on any guitar really), but that's beside the point. Having an IR RGD was the natural path to take for Ibby, hell I called it earlier in this thread.  Didn't expected to actually happen now, but it's all good that it happened in the end. 




FILTHnFEAR said:


> A 7 string RGA Prestige would be outstanding.



Like the RGA427Z?







That'd be nice to come back actually.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Zeno said:


> Evidently I'm the only one that digs that RGD, natural bevels and all lol



Nah, I really like it too, as is. I just think it would look even better with an all green burl top.


----------



## Santuzzo

both that new RGD and RGA look awesome!


----------



## laxu

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> that RGD looks gross with the natural bevel



It would look fine if it wasn't just a thin veneer top. Ibanez should've made the top bevels the same color as the top edges so it would blend. Then it would give the illusion of a real top.

It reminds me more of the Skervesen guitars that seem to pop up a lot on the for sale forum for some reason.


----------



## azyat

laxu said:


> It reminds me more of the Skervesen guitars that seem to pop up a lot on the for sale forum for some reason.


More often than Ibanez guitars?

Such RGD model with a burl top (even with a thin veneer) makes me wanna try that Iron Label, it looks sick.


----------



## myrtorp

Santuzzo said:


> both that new RGD and RGA look awesome!



Indeed!!!


----------



## Kobalt

That RGA sixxer is ....ing sexy!!!!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Given To Fly said:


> Ahhh, NAMM! The time of year Ibanez releases the guitars everyone has been clamoring for and no one will buy


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Stooge1996 said:


> Hopefully hipshot has a 6 string gibraltar replacement out intime for these. That RGA looks sick and would be better with the hipshot replacement




What is wrong with the new gibralter? I much prefer the saddles of the gibralter over the hipshot ones. If you don't like the looks, a hipshot won't help that much because it will still need "ears" to cover the existing holes.


----------



## Kobalt

TheRileyOBrien said:


> What is wrong with the new gibralter?


It's not trendy...I mean a Hipshot.


----------



## lucidguitar

Ok, so I've read here for a while but first time posting and with all of the talk of hipshot and gibralter I just wanted to say that I hope they don't completely move away from the Tight End bridge because as far a fixed bridge goes it is my favorite and feels most like a Lo-Pro to me. Not that I don't think the new gibralters are terrible or anything (I have them on my RG852LW and my SIX27FDBG), but there is just something about the Tight End not only feel-wise but resonance wise. And I know some people didn't like the look of them but I thought they looked fine, and I never cared about the look it just felt right to me. My 2 RG1421s (one blue, one black), my RG1451, and my RDG2127FX are my favorite fixed bridge guitars and I'm always hoping that Ibanez will do more like them because the used market is never my first choice anyway, plus the pickings are quite thin. I would've bought more of them when they were out but I can only buy so many guitars at once dammit. 

That said, love the look of the new RDG and RGA but unless they are Prestige I'm just not interested. Nothing else feels right to me, a Prestige neck on any Ibanez supertrat (non-shredder guitars are a different story) just feels like home to be and anything else is just not my cup of tea. I know I said I have the Iron Label S7 but its just a backup and its because I got it as a factory second and I love the top so much.

Finally, I hope they keep it up with the new Prestige Talman line because I just got my TM1803 and absolutely love it. I need more but my wallet can only stand so much punishment at one time.


----------



## Hachetjoel

TheRileyOBrien said:


> What is wrong with the new gibralter?


Misha Doesn't play a Gibralter.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hachetjoel said:


> Misha Doesn't play a Gibralter.



He used to.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I guess that Ibanez can feel Kiesel and Schecter breathing down their necks.







They need to ask Kiesel where the top stops for that RGD guitar, and then ask Schecter (or Keith Merrow) if the pickups on that RGA need to be spaced further apart.

That RGD really resembles a Hapas that I saw floating around here awhile back.


----------



## Miek

i would play either one of those


----------



## raadoo

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I guess that Ibanez can feel Kiesel and Schecter breathing down their necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to ask Kiesel where the top stops for that RGD guitar, and then ask Schecter (or Keith Merrow) if the pickups on that RGA need to be spaced further apart.
> 
> That RGD really resembles a Hapas that I saw floating around here awhile back.



I'm reluctant to dare to dream to hope that 2016 is the year that maple fretboards make a comeback. Or even half a comeback.


----------



## Decon87

Oh god I hope the QC on that RGD is high. Been looking for an extended range hardtail to add to my collection along with my RGD2127Z but I was getting bored of the matte black style.


----------



## odibrom

That RGD is gorgeous...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Need more finger ramps on those basses. That GWB is looking good to me. I guess I could always make one or have one made, though...


----------



## A-Branger

Konfyouzd said:


> Need more finger ramps on those basses. That GWB is looking good to me. I guess I could always make one or have one made, though...



agree, I tried one on the BTB33 and I love it


we also need some better colors/tops on the basses, rather than "brown"


----------



## inuki69

I just saw this from guitarnoize, they call it the prestige uppercut. They said its bound for 2016 and its also like a prestige kind of iron label thingy

Prestige Uppercut | Ibanez Guitars


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

inuki69 said:


> I just saw this from guitarnoize, they call it the prestige uppercut. They said its bound for 2016 and its also like a prestige kind of iron label thingy
> 
> Prestige Uppercut | Ibanez Guitars


I'm pretty sure that these are already out. I've seen a few models for sale in the Classifieds on here. I wonder if these are selling well for Ibanez.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, those have been out for awhile. Even the URL says "2014"

And both of the guitars have DiMarzios, not BKPs.

EDIT: Also, mind linking the article? 

http://guitarnoize.com/ibanez-prestige-uppercut-series-with-bareknuckle-pickups/

The Uppercut line was announced back in like 2013. I'm not sure WHY GuitarNoize is saying it's a brand new line. They even link the old models, so I don't think anything new is being added to the UC line.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

GuitarNoize is no longer a reliable source.


----------



## Hollowway

I could do either of those RGA or RGDs. I'm withholding judgement on the RGD bevel until I see it from the front. I'm not against bevels per se, but the Kiesel one leaves a very oddly shaped top. So I'm hoping this one had more attention paid to design.

And I hope that RGA has a natural back. I love finished top/natural back guitars that have binding to separate them. It's very BM-esque, but it's a good look. 

I'm sort of an idiot wrt Ibanez, so can anyone help a brutha out and tell me if there is likely to be 8s in similar designs? Or are 8s a whole other ball of wax for Ibanez?


----------



## dhgrind

since i'm selling my current prestige rgd to pay for a kiesel v7 this new one looks different enough in specs to warrant a replacement once the great gear-change of 2016 happens.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

The RGD, with 8 strings? ... 
My wallet may hate me if that happens, but I'm probably safe, so I can dream. (In case it's unclear, I doubt we'll get the RGD in an 8 string model.)


----------



## jwade

An Uppercut or Iron Label Iceman would be schweet, and a 7 string Titan would be nice to see this year. Additionally, it seems like the perfect time for an RGD8.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

That RGD is the guitar I've been looking for sooooo long!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

The RGA looks great but that RGD looks as hideous as the hideous beasts that it's patterned after 

I just don't get the "half finished" look.


----------



## A-Branger

Hollowway said:


> I could do either of those RGA or RGDs. I'm withholding judgement on the RGD bevel until I see it from the front. I'm not against bevels per se, but the Kiesel one leaves a very oddly shaped top. So I'm hoping this one had more attention paid to design.



you can see it now in any RGD. The design is exactly the same the only thing changing in this pic is that the bevel is not finish

they are doing something similar to the RG852MPB top but more like the RG652AHMNGB. As this one has natural un-finish sides and back. The thing with the RGD is the where does the sides start?, at the top of the bevel? or at the bottom? 

seems Ibanez guys decided to do it at the top as Kiesel style. 

either way the bevel on the RGD is not going to change from whatever is currently is


----------



## Andromalia

Oh, a KM that won't cost 1300&#8364;


----------



## Zhysick

Mmmm... I think I am getting old... But that Ibanez Aries is not as sexy as it should be for some reason.. oh yes, because the "standard black RGA" is the hell more sexy.

See? Getting old...

That RGA...


----------



## Sepultorture

Only disappointment I have so far is that the RGDs they do have wont be getting the dimarzio treatment, but in the end I'd install dimarzios anyhow

As someone already stated, if it isn't prestige I don't want it. I've gotten used the prestige 7 necks and nothing else plays like em to me. Unless they come out with a cheaper uppercut model, which is now a $750 bump up from the 2127FX, Or something like it with dimarzio a and the locking tuners. I'm still quite happy with getting the 2127FX and just throwing those on it myself


----------



## Spicypickles

I dig the RGD up there, natty bevels and all, but poo on iron label. Unless there is a huge step up in QC (or I just happen across one of the legit ones), I shall pass.


----------



## Asphyxia

Sepultorture said:


> Only disappointment I have so far is that the RGDs they do have wont be getting the dimarzio treatment, but in the end I'd install dimarzios anyhow
> 
> As someone already stated, if it isn't prestige I don't want it. I've gotten used the prestige 7 necks and nothing else plays like em to me. Unless they come out with a cheaper uppercut model, which is now a $750 bump up from the 2127FX, Or something like it with dimarzio a and the locking tuners. I'm still quite happy with getting the 2127FX and just throwing those on it myself



The RGD in the ad appears to have dimarzios.


----------



## Agramal

I'm just waiting for the new Tosin sig, and hoping they release an affordable version alongside the "lol $3k" model.


----------



## Andromalia

Spicypickles said:


> I dig the RGD up there, natty bevels and all, but poo on iron label. Unless there is a huge step up in QC (or I just happen across one of the legit ones), I shall pass.


I'm plenty satisfied with my Iron Label, which is adequately good for the price I paid for it.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Agramal said:


> I'm just waiting for the new Tosin sig, and hoping they release an affordable version alongside the "lol $3k" model.



Especially as simplistic as it is.
Take a chunk of basswood for the body, basic 5pc maple/walnut neck, SD Pegasus/Sentient combo, 5-way switch, and to me, it sounds like an RG8 with different pups, and a 5-way. How much should we really have to pay for a different body shape, and multiscale? Or is it more about being Tosin's sig? 

(RG8 + SD pups = ~$550-700. Tosin sig = ~$2k+?..)

Edit: I forgot about the bridge. Which does/could bring the theoretical "RG8EM" (ergonomic multiscale,) to ~$700-900 range, my mistake.

I haven't played any guitars with exotic woods, so I can't say they're unnecessary or scams, but do we really need a wenge and bubinga neck?..
Especially on a basswood body, which -to me,- is like wearing $100 shoes with a $5 t-shirt and $30 jeans, even if tonewood is an irrelevant debate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sepultorture said:


> Only disappointment I have so far is that the RGDs they do have wont be getting the dimarzio treatment, but in the end I'd install dimarzios anyhow



They have DiMarzios. Most likely are D-Activators.


----------



## lucidguitar

Andromalia said:


> I'm plenty satisfied with my Iron Label, which is adequately good for the price I paid for it.



I believe that the issue here that most, like myself, have with Iron Label as opposed to Prestige is not that the Iron Label aren't good for the price. Its just that "adequately good" is just not good enough. I would rather pay they more money for a Prestige because it just feels right to me. I've played for a whole lot of years and been through various guitar companies over time and have had great guitars from any number of them... but eventually I always say, its just not a Prestige. I wish I liked the stuff coming out of Indo from Ibanez because some of it has been absolutely gorgeous to me. But they never feel right. Hell, I actually love Ibanez Chinese Artcore factory because I think they make a great "tradition" type neck with a smooth, not sticky, lacquer. But the Premiums and Iron Labels are just not right for me and, trust me, I find that to be a shame because I like a lot of what they have done for both.

And to the guy who was talking about swapping pickups on your RGD2127FX for DiMarzios... Might I recommend an Evolution 7 in the bridge paired with an Air Nortan 7 at the neck. I did it in mine and they go incredibly well together. DiMarzio even has some sound clips up of one of they're artist using that combination I believe.


----------



## Grindspine

Sepultorture said:


> Only disappointment I have so far is that the RGDs they do have wont be getting the dimarzio treatment, but in the end I'd install dimarzios anyhow
> 
> As someone already stated, if it isn't prestige I don't want it. I've gotten used the prestige 7 necks and nothing else plays like em to me. Unless they come out with a cheaper uppercut model, which is now a $750 bump up from the 2127FX, Or something like it with dimarzio a and the locking tuners. I'm still quite happy with getting the 2127FX and just throwing those on it myself



Have they even released specs? I don't see anything that says they aren't Dimarzio equipped.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

That RGA with a maple fretboard (and a tight-end) though...would be an instakill


----------



## lucidguitar

OmegaSlayer said:


> That RGA with a maple fretboard (and a tight-end) though...would be an instakill



I will agree... as long as its a Prestige. And I would hope they keep up with doing the Birds-eye Maple boards like they have on the RG752WMFX. And I hope they keep that guitar around for a while because I want it but had to prioritize my guitar purchasing and I needed my TM1803 for session/recording gigs a whole lot more than I needed a new 7-string.

On a separate note, am I the only one who wishes Ibanez would just start using stainless steel frets on they're guitars? Sorry, know it won't happen, but just day dreaming.


----------



## s2k9k

Grindspine said:


> Have they even released specs? I don't see anything that says they aren't Dimarzio equipped.



All Iron Label's come equipped with Dimarzio or EMG. Unless they are going to change that for some reason. I always liked that about the IL series... while the Prestige line mostly comes with lame ass IBZ pickups. Never understood that.


----------



## nateispro

I really like that RGD!  the only downside i see is that bridge and is it me or is the natural bevels and back with a maple board too much natural looking wood?


----------



## jl-austin

Can never have too much natural wood! I was actually thinking about sanding the top, so it's all natural! Haha!


----------



## Hachetjoel

s2k9k said:


> All Iron Label's come equipped with Dimarzio or EMG. Unless they are going to change that for some reason. I always liked that about the IL series... while the Prestige line mostly comes with lame ass IBZ pickups. Never understood that.


Prestige is all about quality, iron label is all about features.


----------



## Alice AKW

Even though most of the newer Prestige guitars have Dimarzios or EMG's nowadays.


----------



## Santuzzo

am I the only one who would want a trem on that RGD?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Santuzzo said:


> am I the only one who would want a trem on that RGD?



Nope, I want RGDs with trems too. Though not necesarrily that one, and prefer one without the ZPS.

Though more RGDs overall would be nice.


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## Adam Of Angels

^ Am I slow, or does bass side of the body extending to the 12th fret serve absolutely no funtctional purpose at all?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a thing with high-end bass. Supposed to increase neck stability and possibly helps with balancing.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ Am I slow, or does bass side of the body extending to the 12th fret serve absolutely no funtctional purpose at all?


If the guitar would have had a bolt-on neck, then I would have said "yes". (Use Claas' design or Washburn's Nuno guitars as examples that come to mind where they've further pulled back the lower cutaway for easier higher fret access and extended the upper cutaway to hold the neck steady). But this new Tosin sig isn't a bolt-on. So it seems to serve absolutely no functional purpose at all.


----------



## cardinal

Emperor Guillotine said:


> If the guitar would have had a bolt-on neck, then I would have said "yes". (Use Claas' design or Washburn's Nuno guitars as examples that come to mind where they've further pulled back the lower cutaway for easier higher fret access and extended the upper cutaway to hold the neck steady). But this new Tosin sig isn't a bolt-on. So it seems to serve absolutely no functional purpose at all.



It makes the neck much stiffer because there's less length just hanging out past the body. In theory the stiffer neck will resonate less which adds sustain, reduces dead spots, and makes the tone brighter.


----------



## jwade

I'm surprised that no-one seems to mention the real reason for that upper body section. It's faceted like that to facilitate comfort while tapping. That was the primary reason on most of the ergonomic designs that this clearly drew inspiration from.


----------



## BryanM7

I'm hoping to see the Stoneman in this years lineup.


----------



## HaloHat

Just give me a Prestige RGD 2127 with a trem AND an EBONY BOARD  and the cheaper stock Ibanez pu's which I can replace. 

I can't see paying $750+? more for the Uppercut to get the ebony board I do want and pick ups I really don't want, nice as they are.


----------



## A-Branger

Emperor Guillotine said:


> If the guitar would have had a bolt-on neck, then I would have said "yes". (Use Claas' design or Washburn's Nuno guitars as examples that come to mind where they've further pulled back the lower cutaway for easier higher fret access and extended the upper cutaway to hold the neck steady). But this new Tosin sig isn't a bolt-on. So it seems to serve absolutely no functional purpose at all.



actually it is a bolt-on

and yes, it might have an extra bolt contact points. But IMO a neck/body trough like the BTB terra firma, would be more beneficial than bolt on

the idea of such a big contact surface like already been mention here is to make a stiffer more stable neck as the surface of contact between the guitar body and neck is bigger. But in this case being just a bolt-on its just a big waste. Like then what was the point


----------



## Isolationist

I only have one thing to say about the RGD:

There better be a 6-string version, or I am just gonna buy the RGA. My wallet is doomed come tax season.


----------



## downburst82

I would love to see some cool new FR's. 

Maybe some flashy colours (with matching headstocks!!) lose the pickguards, black hardware..Im not holding my breath


----------



## Boojakki

downburst82 said:


> I would love to see some cool new FR's.
> 
> Maybe some flashy colours (with matching headstocks!!) lose the pickguards, black hardware..Im not holding my breath



Maybe even with maple fretboards... Yea, keep dreamin


----------



## StevenC

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ Am I slow, or does bass side of the body extending to the 12th fret serve absolutely no funtctional purpose at all?



Does it need to? If we start throwing out every part of a guitar that doesn't serve a functional purpose, we get things like Gittlers or Steinberger Ls. Notably, not everyone plays those types of guitars.

It's also occurred to me that you may be asking a genuine question, in which case I don't mean to be rude.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zombie13 said:


>


----------



## narad

It absolutely serves a purpose regardless of whether the neck is bolt on or set neck/neck thru. Check out a Teuffel Tesla sometime.


----------



## Hollowway

Purpose or not, that is one ugly looking guitar. 

Judging from Tosin's expression, he knows it. Or maybe he's just making that face like when your mom walks in the room and says, "oh, let me get a picture of you holding your guitar!" Somebody zoom in further on his eyes and see if you can see a reflection of his mom holding a camera.


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> that is one ugly looking guitar.



I won't argue with that!


----------



## possumkiller

I hope they have that RGA in a 7. I'm really happy they finally fixed the lower horn to be thinner like the LACS RGAs.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

narad said:


> It absolutely serves a purpose regardless of whether the neck is bolt on or set neck/neck thru. Check out a Teuffel Tesla sometime.


What's that purpose then?

It's different for a Teuffel because a Teuffel has nothing supporting the neck on the side where an upper horn (usually) should be.



A-Branger said:


> actually it is a bolt-on


You sure? Take a look at the neck pocket.






Are there pics of the back anywhere?


----------



## narad

Emperor Guillotine said:


> What's that purpose then?
> 
> It's different for a Teuffel because a Teuffel has nothing supporting the neck on the side where an upper horn (usually) should be.



I don't understand what you mean by that, but as said, the purpose is increased stability resulting in better bass response. From owning a Teuffel Tesla, I'd wager it does make a difference.


----------



## A-Branger

Emperor Guillotine said:


> What's that purpose then?
> 
> It's different for a Teuffel because a Teuffel has nothing supporting the neck on the side where an upper horn (usually) should be.
> 
> 
> You sure? Take a look at the neck pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there pics of the back anywhere?



hard to see on a phone, but if you see it on a computer closely you can actually see a small difference in the color of the woods

also here






plus there was a video on his facebook where he flips the guitar and shows the back of it as some ppl were asking for it. The link was on the Tosin new guitar tread on the ERG section of the forum


----------



## Taikatatti

I can't fully understand the hate for the new Tosin model. I think it's really cool to see new fanned fret model, and even more to see ergonomic production model. 

Sure it's ugly, but not teuffel ugly. No Offense for teuffel fans, i bet those feel and play great. Just my 2cents


----------



## Andromalia

Saying a guitar is bad looking isn't hate, seriously.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Andromalia said:


> Saying a guitar is bad looking isn't hate, seriously.



*Psschh* Quitter! _I_ hate it...


----------



## cip 123

Pls Tosin just make that bit behind the bridge rounded and I'll be fine with it.


----------



## Randy

FR7, pretty please?


----------



## jwade

Randy said:


> FR7, pretty please?



seconded.


----------



## Hollowway

Any confirmation on whether Tosin's guitar is going to be a production model, and, if so, will it be headless? There was talk about it perhaps being headless, and thads why the headstock doesn't match the body style at all.


----------



## AxeHappy

Pretty sure all that talk was just us on the forums.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Taikatatti said:


> I can't fully understand the hate for the new Tosin model.



People have different tastes and don't like ergo guitars like that. More news at 11.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Here is a video preview of the RGDIX6 & RGDIX7MPB-SBB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozioU_IwPCM


----------



## BigPhi84

Watch this vid before Ibanez takes it down!


----------



## BigPhi84

Another vid!


----------



## BigPhi84

3rd one


----------



## cardinal

Looks like a 7-string RGA on the wall behind him.


----------



## BigPhi84

4th




EDIT: Oops, got ninja'd by AkiraSpectrum.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuuuuuck yeeeeeeeesssssss 6-string RGD.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuuuuuck yeeeeeeeesssssss 6-string RGD.



pleasingly specc'd to boot 

hope the dud rate is lower for Iron Labels this year though


----------



## Randy

I love how Kiesel built on their fail arm contours that cut all the way through their top, by making them look 'deliberate' via the overuse of bevels and contrasting colors... and Ibanez decided to make a whole line based on it 

Anybody wanna go into business with me, mass producing copies of this timeless masterpiece?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I ....ing HATE the look of the Kiesel-fied natural bevel (even thought Schecter beat them to it), but god....ingdammit I've always wanted a 6-string RGD that wasn't black.


----------



## cardinal

So the RGD7 actually looked really nice in the last vid.


----------



## kevdes93

That prestige sabre is gorgeous


----------



## HoneyNut

So, these new models look very impressive. If this is what they are putting out, it makes me very anxious to see the MIJs. Just curious to know if they are going in the radical direction or simplicity. 

Btw, Dimarzio Fusion Edge pickups? What are those?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably a brand new set of pickups made for Ibanez.


----------



## curlyvice

Please let that Prestige S series be made available in Canada. I need it. Bad.


----------



## Bdtunn

Those rgd's look unreal!!


----------



## 77zark77

BigPhi84 said:


> Watch this vid before Ibanez takes it down!





^that contrast sophisticated finish/rough thing + 7 string is really appealing for me

DO WANT ! 

PS : is there the 9-string on the left-back ?


----------



## eightsixboy

The catalog is looking promising already, lets hope they have some really nice prestige models as well.

But in true Ibanez fashion I bet they will leave the fancy finishes for the indo built models.


----------



## jephjacques

Man I was trying so hard to give the new Tosin sig a fair shake but the more pics I see of it the goofier it looks :\


----------



## big_aug

Ibanez made a freaking Ares? Looks better than the Aries though as the wood matches nicely the way its cut. This bevel .... needs to go though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

In Ibanez's defense, they've made the RGD YEARS before Kiesel dreamed of the Aries. 

The RGD was introduced in 2010. On top of that Schecter introduced a beveled guitar a year or two before Carvin did as well. 

So, yeah, ....ing Carvin ruined the bevel for everyone.


----------



## big_aug

The bevel isn't the problem. Its this unfinished bevel ..... I don't get it.


----------



## 77zark77

big_aug said:


> The bevel isn't the problem. Its this unfinished bevel ..... I don't get it.



That's what I tried to explain (sorry for my bad English)

At first glance, it's shocking : natural/blue-green over poplar random patern ? why not ?

after a few thoughts, that pleases me


----------



## Hollowway

Holy crap, I love the RGA even more after seeing the video! That's so nice! And an ebony FB!!!


----------



## Triple-J

That RGD7 looks like someone started a refinishing project and got halfway through the sanding realised it was too much hard work for them and gave up but.....I really like it and think it's great to see them doing something a little different from their usual 7 string offerings.


----------



## 77zark77

Triple-J said:


> That RGD7 looks like someone started a refinishing project and got halfway through the sanding realised it was too much hard work for them and gave up .....


 
maybe that's the idea


----------



## s2k9k

BigPhi84 said:


> Watch this vid before Ibanez takes it down!




I already see myself getting one


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

The RGD and RGA look amazing, need to pick one of those up, also, shoutout to Lee for being one of the best reviewers/players on YouTube


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

BigPhi84 said:


> Watch this vid before Ibanez takes it down!



Skip to 5:07. Find the demo-ed guitar hanging on the wall. Now look what is hanging directly to the left of it. Same model but with a darker top. I can't tell if it's a transparent black stain (like a charcoal stain) or if it's a darker wood for the top (like rosewood with streaks).

Can anyone see it better?


----------



## big_aug

It definitely looks better than the Aries. It grows on you. I'd play it


----------



## Hollowway

The RGD does look better than the Aries. But the bevel still gives the top a weird look. I'm my mind, if you're going to set off the top with a bevel, the part that is set off should look like a decent shape in and of itself. Even in this case it looks like it's deformed compared to the opposite side. A well done bevel would make the whole thing look good - irrespective of whether it's a solid color or not.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If they just painted the entire ....ing thing, it would have looked much better.


----------



## Forkface

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Skip to 5:07. Find the demo-ed guitar hanging on the wall. Now look what is hanging directly to the left of it. Same model but with a darker top. I can't tell if it's a transparent black stain (like a charcoal stain) or if it's a darker wood for the top (like rosewood with streaks).
> 
> Can anyone see it better?



It's the RGD 6 string version. that one has a rosewood top as opposed to the green mess the 7 string has. looks better imo.
(theres a video that shows it earlier in the thread)


----------



## Given To Fly

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> The RGD and RGA look amazing, need to pick one of those up, also, shoutout to Lee for being one of the best reviewers/players on YouTube



I thought the RGD7 review was ideal. It did not cater to a particular style or the 7th string. It simply catered to guitar players.


----------



## A-Branger

altough the RGD doesnt look as bad as I though on that first pick. I cant see myself to like that contrast of natural bevel. But I do see the appeal on it.

and funny how now everyone is crying about the bevel on the RGD and how it looks out of place/ugly/badly done. But everyone loved the RGD when it was all black. Like someone else already mentioned, the RGD has been in production for many years, shape hasnt changed

but I do agree they should had included the bevel on the painted top. But again now that I think about it, that would mean making the burl top way way way ticker in order to include the bevel, making it way more expensive as opossed to the thin veneer shown here. So maybe thats the reason behind the natural bevel.

also funny you guys mention the someone did a half way job sanding back a guitar. I remember someone actually did that here on this forum with a RGD ages ago, like he only sanded the bevels. And everyone was loving it! lol

but it looks like a good year for Ibanez. Also some sneaky new basses in the back there. that premium one SR seems pretty cool wood/color combo (finally) 


also that RGA!!!! ooohhhhhhh Im 99% sold!!, and yes, there is a 7 string too whooooooo!!!..... I was expecting a dark blue/purple thing, but its gray. Still I dnt mind it. ANd the natural back doesnt bothers me as much as I though. Pretty cool they did a coil tap switch now instead of the kill switch they were doing for the Iron labels.... mmmmmm that RGA..... just picture how awesome would it look with white pups... F yeah!!


also that blue S ooohhhhh so dam beautiful. Shame its a prestige (for me) as I wont be able to afford one lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh, I don't think the bevel is badly done. I thought the RGD was an example was how a bevel should look on a guitar. I just don't like how they made it natural. Just paint it and make it match the body like Schecter did here...







Or just make the entire body natural. 

Hell, I don't think anyone that's familiar with the RGD is complaining about the bevel's shape, it's how the natura bevels are out of place with the finished top.


----------



## possumkiller

You can also see a 7 string RGA right behind his head


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh, I don't think the bevel is badly done. I thought the RGD was an example was how a bevel should look on a guitar. I just don't like how they made it natural. Just paint it and make it match the body like Schecter did here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just make the entire body natural.
> 
> Hell, I don't think anyone that's familiar with the RGD is complaining about the bevel's shape, it's how the natura bevels are out of place with the finished top.



Yes, but I think the reason that one looks better is that the shape of the orange part alone also looks good. Any contrast is going to highlight the top part without the bevel, and if that shape is wonky it won't look good. That's why the Aries guitars don't look good no matter what (contrasting) color they paint the top.

Now, in the case of the RGD, that shape existed back before they were doing these contrasting finishes. But IMO they should redesign the bevel for the guitars that are keeping this look.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Forkface said:


> It's the RGD 6 string version. that one has a rosewood top as opposed to the green mess the 7 string has. looks better imo.
> (theres a video that shows it earlier in the thread)


I'm not much of an Ibanez fan/player at all, but that sounds RIGHT UP MY ALLEY! 

If it had more rosewood in the design (like an Ibanez RG721RW or an EBMM Axis Super Sport Rosewood model), then I would definitely be hopping on one!


----------



## Leviathus

Somebody..... Somewhere..... knows what's up with these 2016 RG Prestige's..... Please post soon...


----------



## Isolationist

I'm hoping those aren't the only RGDs they plan on releasing this year. The 6-string looks pretty cool, but I guess I was anticipating something different.

The RGA looks hot though, no denying that.


----------



## jpcalloway

My buddy said that he heard rumors of production RGDs with reverse headstock and new colors. Is this true?


EDIT: NVM I see that RGD video. I'm not sure if I like it.


----------



## node

Am I the only person creeping on here in hopes of seeing a new lefty Ibanez that isnt complete garbo?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

node said:


> Am I the only person creeping on here in hopes of seeing a new lefty Ibanez that isnt complete garbo?



I think someone posted pics earlier in the thread of a lefty rg655.


----------



## NeoZeed

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I think someone posted pics earlier in the thread of a lefty rg655.



That rg655 seems to be from the Japanese site. Judging from Ibanez' recent track record in the US, I doubt that would make it to the states, especially in a color other than black haha.


----------



## BigPhi84

More mini pedals!


----------



## Xaios

Yeaaaaah, I just wanna know about any new Prestige or J-Custom models.


----------



## Santuzzo

Wow, that green RGD looks nice in that clip!


----------



## habicore_5150

Not really a Periphery fan (go ahead, lynch me), but this is getting close to my ideal Ibby 7 string (the DCM100 almost had me at one point as well)


----------



## jpcalloway

So although I just got my dream axe, this came to my attention just now. I've always wondered when another great Ibanez RGA would come out. Here it is! The only thing that would make it better is if it was Prestige and had trem option. I guess I'm saying I wish they would make Pat's RGA for production (Fit For an Autopsy).

Quick question though...what's up with these "fusion" pickups?


----------



## Thallosaurier

Made a small overview-sheet with the new Ibanez models that have been 'leaked'.


----------



## knet370

habicore_5150 said:


> Not really a Periphery fan (go ahead, lynch me), but this is getting close to my ideal Ibby 7 string (the DCM100 almost had me at one point as well)



i wonder if they'll ever make a prestige version.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The fact that I was looking for a hardtail 7 in both 25.5 and longer scale...

...I'm screwed.


----------



## A-Branger

cool they are doing the Jake B in 7 string. but rosewood??? what happened there?, since his 6 string is ebony.

or this is a "cheap" version of it? 

for the color scheme of this guitar rosewood really kills the vive of it. I wonder what happened since it is a signature model


----------



## knet370

A-Branger said:


> cool they are doing the Jake B in 7 string. but rosewood??? what happened there?, since his 6 string is ebony.
> 
> or this is a "cheap" version of it?
> 
> for the color scheme of this guitar rosewood really kills the vive of it. I wonder what happened since it is a signature model



this is the cheap version like the rest of the signatures that have the cheaper version


----------



## A-Branger

that makes sense, and awesome... but

my vote still goes to the Iron Label 7 RGA for the moment

out of the Periphery guys, this is the one I like the less, or not much at all. If the Misha blue one would had a "cheap" cousin I would prob be all over it


----------



## 77zark77

What are those "Dimarzio Fusion Edge" ? 

sorry if already discussed


----------



## Edika

Wow that Iron label RGA is really sweet. 

I don't know how I feel about the RGD. I totally agree with HeHasTheJazzHands that they either should have left it all natural or painted the whole body. Or at least the bevels on the top part and leave the back natural. I also prefer the rosewood version better but that's a 6 string version only. Or maybe not?


----------



## gunch

77zark77 said:


> What are those "Dimarzio Fusion Edge" ?
> 
> sorry if already discussed



Not much info out about them yet, probably will debut at NAMM


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Hopefully a Prestige Titan 7 will come along for you guys. And then a non-Prestige Titan 6 (to match the cheaper 7 that is in that pic).

And I finally got to see the RGD with the rosewood top that I was discussing on the previous page or two.


----------



## Masoo2

Better picture with view of the new RGA7







Also has a cheaper, nonprestige Jake Bowen RGA 7 

The GAS is getting to me




The fusion edge pickups are probably a new Ibanez OEM pickup made by DiMarzio, similar to that of the Ibanez Premium line.


----------



## Santuzzo

Wow, I love that Jake Bowen 7-string! reversed headstock, damn, that is nice!


----------



## kevdes93

Still waiting on a glimpse of the new paul waggoner signature  

Hopefully that new titan sits around 1200 bucks, I don't mind the rosewood look actually.


----------



## jpcalloway

OH SNAP that Jake Bowen!


----------



## Sparkplug

kevdes93 said:


> Hopefully that new titan sits around 1200 bucks, I don't mind the rosewood look actually.



yes, a price similar to the Korn sigs would be nice and is pretty likely, since it isn't a prestige nor a premium.


----------



## Hachetjoel

Where was it revealed that this is the cheap version? Those specs look pretty high end and most artist guitars aren't prestige. If it is a cheap version I'll have to grab it because I need a reversed headstock Ibanez 7 more than oxygen


----------



## Masoo2

Hachetjoel said:


> Where was it revealed that this is the cheap version? Those specs look pretty high end and most artist guitars aren't prestige. If it is a cheap version I'll have to grab it because I need a reversed headstock Ibanez 7 more than oxygen



The specs are decent, but not prestige level imo

Edge Zero 2 trem

Rosewood board

etc.


----------



## Webmaestro

I just want to see...

MORE:


Made-in-Japan 7's (I'm so sick of Iron Label and Premium)
*7-str version of the JBM100*
More 7's w/maple fret boards
More Lo Pro Edge 7's
Thinner necks (like the '03 - '08 Ultra Prestige 7's)

LESS:


Iron Label's and Premiums
Edge Zero / ZPS crap (sorry, I just don't like 'em)


----------



## manu80

Affordable version of the JBM 6 would be good, but seeing the 7 with rosewood really kills it...
For the rest, the new Iron label looks good. The rest just looks like a pale copy of Kiesel/carvin or some poland guitar like the RG with different tops they've released this year...


----------



## Webmaestro

habicore_5150 said:


>



Just found this, and all I can say is ...

GOD DAMMIT

They ruined it with a rosewood FB and crappy Edge Zero bridge. I haven't bought a new Ibanez since 2006 and I guess the drought continues.


----------



## willis7452

I will buy that titan 7 no matter if it's a premium or not. I've been drooling over his LACS when he first posted it, and the fact that he's getting a 7 string sig from Ibanez is just an awesome stepping stone for the future of other artist's model's imo. Since it's only ever been Korn and Vai up until last year with the DCM coming out it's nice to see things like this happen


----------



## Alice AKW

Webmaestro said:


> Just found this, and all I can say is ...
> 
> GOD DAMMIT
> 
> They ruined it with a rosewood FB and crappy Edge Zero bridge. I haven't bought a new Ibanez since 2006 and I guess the drought continues.



Buy a Prestige RG752 and show Ibanez that the Lo Pro Edge sells


----------



## Webmaestro

Alice AKW said:


> Buy a Prestige RG752 and show Ibanez that the Lo Pro Edge sells



Oh yeah, I've come very close. Problem is, it's not different enough from the myriad of older RG 7's I already own, so I can't justify the purchase. Definitely a solid workhorse guitar though. I almost bought one just because I love the Lo Pro trems so much.


----------



## habicore_5150

Webmaestro said:


> Just found this, and all I can say is ...
> 
> GOD DAMMIT
> 
> They ruined it with a rosewood FB and crappy Edge Zero bridge. I haven't bought a new Ibanez since 2006 and I guess the drought continues.



The only thing that really would have REALLY sold me on this guitar is if there were a Lo Pro Edge 7 in there

Which makes me wonder, since we're getting a budget JBM7, any possibility of there being a budget DCM?


----------



## Sparkplug

Webmaestro said:


> Just found this, and all I can say is ...
> 
> GOD DAMMIT
> 
> They ruined it with a rosewood FB and crappy Edge Zero bridge. I haven't bought a new Ibanez since 2006 and I guess the drought continues.



no offense, but an affordable Titan 7 with midclass specs is exactly what everybody wanted, when Ibanez released the Titan 6 and it's exorbitant pricetag. 

So, bitching about Ibanez because they took care about what buyers want is inappropriate. Also, it's Jake's signature, not yours.


----------



## Webmaestro

Sparkplug said:


> no offense, but an affordable Titan 7 with midclass specs is exactly what everybody wanted, when Ibanez released the Titan 6 and it's exorbitant pricetag.
> 
> So, bitching about Ibanez because they took care about what buyers want is inappropriate. Also, it's Jake's signature, not yours.



I definitely agree with half of what you said. Agree that they're listening-to and taking care of the majority of their target customers and creating what they want. That's smart business, so I don't fault them at all for that.

Disagree that bitching is inappropriate. That's just something consumers do, especially those (like me) who are frustratingly JUST outside the majority.

I should have qualified my statement: they ruined it for ME. However, after doing some more research, it looks like there's still a chance of a Prestige-level version of this (which, I'm hoping means a LPE + ebony), so keeping my fingers crossed. They tend to keep those pretty top-secret until the NAMM unveiling.


----------



## Jake

I'm all about the affordable Titan and won't have a hissy fit over rosewood 



...if theres a 6 string version lol 


Other than that I'll just get the regular iron label rga


----------



## aesthyrian

Where's the prestige Bowen 7? And I still don't understand why it has locking tuners AND a locking nut?


----------



## Andromalia

Ah, the RGA comes as a 7 too... I'm so ....ed. XD


----------



## aesthyrian

Sparkplug said:


> Also, it's Jake's signature, not yours.



Are you telling me that Jake is no longer going to play his LACS 7 string and now going to start to play these lower end Jake Bowen 7's?

I doubt it. If he does, awesome, I always admire when an artist actually uses their own sig model. I mean, if they aren't willing to use it, why the hell should I? It has their name on it, not mine.

Now, if they had just released a damn 7 string model along with the 6, then the release of this cheaper, more affordable model would only have positive reviews. But since they never offered a LEGIT Jake Bowen 7, like they did with the 6, well, then naturally people will be upset when all they offer is this.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Nice!


----------



## Andromalia

I'm pretty happy with my current Iron Label 7 which was awesome bang for the buck, I think I'll get tempted by the RGA7 so I can have a 7 tuned in open for Devin-ish stuff and another for the brootalz. Wish it had EMGs like the other, but I guess if I don't like those new pickups it will be a good excuse to finally get some black winters to try.


----------



## xzacx

aesthyrian said:


> Where's the prestige Bowen 7? And I still don't understand why it has locking tuners AND a locking nut?



The locking tuners basically just make changing strings quicker. There's a tuning benefit of not having to have as many winds on the post, but a locking nut and locking tuners are for two different purposes.


----------



## Andromalia

Pretty sure the "better tuning stability with less winds" is an untestable urban legend: just look at the regretted BB king tuners. ^^


----------



## vampiregenocide

I would buy this crap out of this new RGD 7. It looks utterly stunning. I like the bevels better than the Carvin/Kiesel Aries to be honest.







Also I would totally get that new Tosin Abasi model if it were available for a decent price. As weird as the shape is, it looks comfortable and I like it.


----------



## xzacx

^agreed, and it surly doesn't matter when you've got a locking nut. My point was just that the two items serve different purposes.


----------



## LordHar

https://www.facebook.com/ibanezuk/

Check their facebook page for some more 'leaks'


----------



## cardinal

Andromalia said:


> Pretty sure the "better tuning stability with less winds" is an untestable urban legend: just look at the regretted BB king tuners. ^^



It's not that the winds by themselves make for unstable tuning. If you have winds around the post and dive the bar to slack the strings, the string can unwind around the post. When you release the bar, the string wound around the post may not lay in the same position as before, which will throw it out of tune. 

And the Bowen sit looks neat. I assume there's a prestige version not shown yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LordHar said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ibanezuk/
> 
> Check their facebook page for some more 'leaks'



For the lazy.

EDIT: For the record, this is UK only and might not even represent the entire lineup.


----------



## Webmaestro

I'm glad we're seeing more maple and ebony fretboards this year. Always loved maple boards. Can't wait to see what the Prestige / Artist lineup turns out to be (I'm hoping for a Prestige JBM too)


----------



## jpcalloway

Yeah I hope the prestige line-up gets a makeover as well. I also love the maple boards on those RGDs, but honestly I never liked the layered bodies/two-tone thing, nor do I like the way ibanez poplar burl tops look. Just personal taste.


----------



## Masoo2

Just an FYI a few of those Premium RG finishes have already been available at GuitarGuitar for a few months


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




If the Tosin sig looked like this I'd have it in a heartbeat.

EDIT: Wrong pic.


----------



## Zalbu

Oh baby, an affordable version of Jakes sig, 7 string RGA with reverse headstock that's 26.5 inches? 

And the green Iron Label RGD looks less silly when you see it from the front while it's being played but as people have already said, would be 10 times better if they just painted the bevel.

What's the difference between the Edge Zero and Edge Zero-II? I have the Edge Zero on my prestige RG and it's pretty decent but I always read about people who say that the Edge Zero and the ZPS blows but I haven't tried any original Edge or Lo-pro so I can't comment on the difference.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Those vintage style models look gorgeous. :3 A 7 string singlecut in that style would be dreamy.


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## s2k9k

Very excited for that RGA 7 string


----------



## Masoo2

Now the question remains:

JBM27 or RGA 7

26.5 vs 25.5

Rosewood vs ebony

Titans vs Fusion Edge

Matte black vs blackish grey flamed maple

Titan aesthetic vs the more aggressive RGA7


hrm


----------



## s2k9k

Masoo2 said:


> Now the question remains:
> 
> JBM27 or RGA 7
> 
> 26.5 vs 25.5
> 
> Rosewood vs ebony
> 
> Titans vs Fusion Edge
> 
> Matte black vs blackish grey flamed maple
> 
> Titan aesthetic vs the more aggressive RGA7
> 
> 
> hrm




If that Jake Bowen is affordable enough I'll be all over that. It seems to be a lower end model.


----------



## manu80

Sparkle Iceman ! yay !!!!!!


----------



## Masoo2

s2k9k said:


> If that Jake Bowen is affordable enough I'll be all over that. It seems to be a lower end model.



I'm guessing its going to be a Premium line model (similar to other sigs like the M80M and the TAM10), so the quality and QC *should* be better than the iron labels.


I'll probably go for the Jake Bowen. I love the overall looks of the RGA, but the Jake Bowen just has more going for it imo (26.5, titans, color scheme, etc...)


----------



## Jake

IF that Bowen is priced well enough I might not be able to stop myself from getting it even though I'd prefer a 6'er, I very much like the overall looks of it.


----------



## Grindspine

Jake said:


> IF that Bowen is priced well enough I might not be able to stop myself from getting it even though I'd prefer a 6'er, I very much like the overall looks of it.



They do have a JBM 6, you know!


----------



## Jake

Grindspine said:


> They do have a JBM 6, you know!



Oh I'm aware but the price on that thing just makes me go


----------



## jbguitarking

Oh no, that JBM, my wallet shall be raped.


----------



## kevdes93

I hope the back of the neck is painted black on that jbm, probably too much to ask for the cheaper model though


----------



## lucidguitar

Webmaestro said:


> I just want to see...
> 
> MORE:
> 
> 
> Made-in-Japan 7's (I'm so sick of Iron Label and Premium)
> *7-str version of the JBM100*
> More 7's w/maple fret boards
> More Lo Pro Edge 7's
> Thinner necks (like the '03 - '08 Ultra Prestige 7's)
> 
> LESS:
> 
> 
> Iron Label's and Premiums
> Edge Zero / ZPS crap (sorry, I just don't like 'em)



I'm with you on a whole lot of this but I am just curious, and your not the only one to bring it up, about the disliking the edge-zero but loving the lo-pro. Now if you are just talking about the edge-zero 2 well then thats a different story, but I would say that of all cheap trems. Now I'm not saying that the zero was perfect or anything, could've definitely had better pressure pads to prevent sting slippage, but overall I thought the design had a lot of great features.

First, the intonation adjustment tool alone was worth its weight in gold. I'm very particular about setting my intonation so being able to really dial it in slowly was a huge time and sanity saver. 

Second, I do love the lo-pro, mostly for the comfort and stability factors, which is why I also loved the zero because it feels very similar to the lo-pro when I rest my hand on it and the stability is just as good, if not better with the ZPS and you could take it out if you wanted and it would work just like a lo-pro. Now I'm a guy who's not huge on using the trem, but when I do use it, I tend to abuse it for effect so the ZPS really has worked well for me so far.

Third, you have the spring adjustment knob, which made setups a whole lot easier as well.

So, I just don't get why people didn't like it so much so I would love for someone to really explain it to me. All trems have an issue or two, even the lo-pros... and I didn't even touch on the edge-pro, which has some decent ideas but just didn't execute them well enough (not to mention the lack of locking stud mounts). But I know the zero won't be around because of trademark issues or something in the US so I'm out of luck there.


----------



## lucidguitar

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Damn it... Just put Prestige necks on these and I would buy both. But why would they do something like that for those of us who actually really like the tight-end bridge.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

The JBM27 is straight Indo and MAP's at $1400. 

I liked the RGDIX from first glance in the catalog. If it was MIJ I'd definitely stock a few.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

If there's a JBM-100 MIJ, with the 7 string equivalent being Indo only.... well I don't know, that's just kind of weird. On the other hand, they likely wouldn't sell a large number of the, if they were expensive.


----------



## Pikka Bird

How well did the JBM100 actually sell? I know everybody has been screaming for a seven string version, but did the first one sell well enough for them to risk putting this one out with in the same tier? Of course you could always argue that IF the JBM100 sold badly it would be because most of the people who are into it are Periphery/djenty types who only want it as a seven, and if the seven sells poorly it'll be because those same people are dissatisfied with the drop in quality. A Gordian knot of sorts. 

...I'm just a little miffed that the trem on the 100 is gloss and not powder cosmo like on his LACS, fitting with the matte look of the other parts.



lucidguitar said:


> Damn it... Just put Prestige necks on these and I would buy both. But why would they do something like that for those of us who actually really like the tight-end bridge.



The tortoise-and-yellow binding never sat well with me, so the few models they did with that were kinda meh to me. But the ziricote-topped one on the right ticks all my boxes! Even though they did choose a rather bland variant to put in that photo.

Also, the RGAIX6FM gets me all warm in my pee pee place.


----------



## Jake

$1400 is about what I expected, we'll see what my tax return looks like and how I'm feeling once they're out 

Also depending on the price of that regular rga 6er as well


----------



## Ibanez Rules

$900 MAP


----------



## Jake

Ibanez Rules said:


> $900 MAP



Thanks Rich!



We'll see what happens now


----------



## Webmaestro

Ibanez Rules said:


> The JBM27 is straight Indo and MAP's at $1400.
> 
> I liked the RGDIX from first glance in the catalog. If it was MIJ I'd definitely stock a few.



When you say "straight Indo" are you saying that there will NOT be a Prestige JBM 7-string in 2016? Or, is that something you can neither confirm or deny?

Sorry, I'm really holding out hope, heh.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

There will not be.


----------



## A-Branger

what /i never gert is the why the Jake guitar have a floating tremolo. He doesnt use it live, not sure about the record either, cant really remember any section where a tremolo was required. And the couple of times they do dive bombs kinda effects is actually done by the AxeFX instead of their guitars. In a Mark's clinic he talked about it, he said it sounded better


well thats prob me who own one guitar with tremolo and Im way way over the endless tuning process to tune one string lol so I want hardtails more


I think it was a good move to have a cheap version instead of a 3K$ prestige one I recon it would sell more


And dam, that SR bass is looking sexy  !!!! where has a bass with a pretty top like that all my life???.... but now I got a gass for BTBs no much for SR anymore lol. Im waiting to see what the BTB line would look like this year, usually they use the same color/woods for the two series


Also pleaaaaase let this be the year Ibanez opens the catalog for every country!!!!!. Im sick and tired to see the crap things they bring to Australia when you guys in the US get the best things. Why I cant point my finger at a guitar/bass on a catalog by Ibanez, pay my money and get it here???, instead to be jumping hoops in order to find a way to ship it here under the radar


----------



## A-Branger

also I forgot to rant, but Noodles sig???? really???

is The Offspring still a relevant band? or better said, are they even playing live/recording?? active?? I get it in 2000 when thanks to MTV they were huge, but now? 

or the contract he signed back then had like a expiration date in 2020??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You should get one of these if you want a JBM. Probably one of the best $50 investments you'll ever spend.

Allparts Tremol-No Tremolo Locking Device - Small Clamp | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Zalbu

A-Branger said:


> also I forgot to rant, but Noodles sig???? really???
> 
> is The Offspring still a relevant band? or better said, are they even playing live/recording?? active?? I get it in 2000 when thanks to MTV they were huge, but now?
> 
> or the contract he signed back then had like a expiration date in 2020??


Good question, but I'd totally rock that metal floor RG


----------



## A-Branger

weird as he was out of the line up.

but with the releasing of the Talman, I think they are using him to promote those


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zalbu said:


> Good question, but I'd totally rock that metal floor RG




Good to see that Marc from Classic Game Room has a new project to work on.


----------



## laxu

Hollowway said:


> The RGD does look better than the Aries. But the bevel still gives the top a weird look. I'm my mind, if you're going to set off the top with a bevel, the part that is set off should look like a decent shape in and of itself. Even in this case it looks like it's deformed compared to the opposite side. A well done bevel would make the whole thing look good - irrespective of whether it's a solid color or not.



I actually don't mind the Aries bevel despite being a bit off but it definitely works best with solid colors. Kiesel has made some rather ugly combinations with separate top finishes but I'd say it can work if you choose the right finish and materials. I'm looking to order their multiscale Aries AM7 with an aquaburst quilt top and natural mahogany back and I think it will end up looking pretty good based on my Photoshops. 

Seeing videos and better pics of the RGD, the veneer top becomes even more pronounced. The bevels also look off in a worse way than the Kiesel. The Kiesel doesn't have the lower bout following the body edge but the RGD doesn't have enough curves in the "waist".


----------



## laxu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I like the red one. The DiMarzio/IBZ pickups are probably mere ok though. How big a difference is there between the Premium and Prestige models at the moment? Are they just supposed to be roughly the same thing as Prestige but built in a country with cheaper labor?


----------



## s2k9k

I really like that they're using the Tight End-R a lot more.


----------



## eightsixboy

laxu said:


> I like the red one. The DiMarzio/IBZ pickups are probably mere ok though. How big a difference is there between the Premium and Prestige models at the moment? Are they just supposed to be roughly the same thing as Prestige but built in a country with cheaper labor?



There is big difference, some people will say not a lot, but I have had many premiums and iron labels over the last few years (including the RG970) and they just don't play as well as a prestige, nor do they have anywhere near as good QC. Pretty much every premium i have had has had "issues", which really for the money they shouldn't have. 

Not sure on pricing for the U.S but in OZ the RG2550Z was only about $100 more then the premium RG970, and comes with real Dimarzios, it really makes no sense imo to get it over a prestige unless you really want the wenge neck.


----------



## BusinessMan

Want one of those JBM27's. I don't really listen to periphery much, but that guitar is t!ts. Can someone tell me the pricing?


----------



## kevdes93

Ibanez Rules said:


> The JBM27 is straight Indo and MAP's at $1400.
> 
> I liked the RGDIX from first glance in the catalog. If it was MIJ I'd definitely stock a few.



^


----------



## cardinal

lucidguitar said:


> I'm with you on a whole lot of this but I am just curious, and your not the only one to bring it up, about the disliking the edge-zero but loving the lo-pro. Now if you are just talking about the edge-zero 2 well then thats a different story, but I would say that of all cheap trems. Now I'm not saying that the zero was perfect or anything, could've definitely had better pressure pads to prevent sting slippage, but overall I thought the design had a lot of great features.
> 
> First, the intonation adjustment tool alone was worth its weight in gold. I'm very particular about setting my intonation so being able to really dial it in slowly was a huge time and sanity saver.
> 
> Second, I do love the lo-pro, mostly for the comfort and stability factors, which is why I also loved the zero because it feels very similar to the lo-pro when I rest my hand on it and the stability is just as good, if not better with the ZPS and you could take it out if you wanted and it would work just like a lo-pro. Now I'm a guy who's not huge on using the trem, but when I do use it, I tend to abuse it for effect so the ZPS really has worked well for me so far.
> 
> Third, you have the spring adjustment knob, which made setups a whole lot easier as well.
> 
> So, I just don't get why people didn't like it so much so I would love for someone to really explain it to me. All trems have an issue or two, even the lo-pros... and I didn't even touch on the edge-pro, which has some decent ideas but just didn't execute them well enough (not to mention the lack of locking stud mounts). But I know the zero won't be around because of trademark issues or something in the US so I'm out of luck there.



The Edge Zero has a crazy small block that's harder to swap out if you want something bigger and/or a different material. The bolts that hold the saddles in place are threaded directly into the soft zinc base plate, so they are living on borrowed time right from the get-go. Oh, and it has different stud spacing from all the rest and the OFR, which just seems cruel because you can't swap them out without a fill-and-redrill operation. The ZPS is an interesting concept but IMHO is over complicated. They got it right with the Back Stop but apparently ran into patent trouble with it. And I guess the ZPS ran into patent trouble too. If they were going to pay to license one of them, IMHO they'd be much better off licensing the Back Stop patent.


----------



## Webmaestro

Ibanez Rules said:


> There will not be.



Well sh*t 
 
Here's to hoping for a J-Custom with a LPE, or something else. I'm really encouraged by all the maple and ebony fretboards I'm seeing. I'm also glad to see Ibanez experimenting with fanned frets.


----------



## theicon2125

s2k9k said:


>



Holy .... Ibanez is really stepping it up this year. I'm genuiniely impressed with this lineup. They finally decided to start listening to the demand for things other than plain black with active pickups.


----------



## nateispro

I'm in love with the rgd both 6 and 7 string versions, beyond being nit piky does the placement of the bridge pickup affect the tone being farther forward from the ridge or is that just my mind messing with me?


----------



## Xaios

Count me among those disappointed that the 7 string JPM is an indo model with an EZ trem. Would have loved to get my hands on a Japanese-built model with a lo pro.

Oh well, let's see if there's any more new 7s coming in the pipeline, particularly Japanese.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Xaios said:


> Count me among those disappointed that the 7 string JPM is an indo model with an EZ trem. Would have loved to get my hands on a Japanese-built model with a lo pro.



Just for the record: the JBM's Edge Zero 2, much like the Premium UVs will NOT have the ZPS.


----------



## Sepultorture

I can't believe I'm gunna say it, but I need that RGA7 

It looks pretty near to what I wanted in a custom back in 2008, and now it's coming out, blank fretboard and passive pickups and all, I might actually jump on this first


----------



## Bodley777

New JS series or Ill cry.


----------



## Rememb

Some part of me just hopes they won't announce a new affordable 5 string fan fret bass... That would ruin me.
But I do need a bass...


----------



## cardinal

The Indo JBM is so disappointing not necessarily because it's Indo built, but because it looks terrible to me. Matte black with a brown rosewood board is not a great look IMHO. And the powder cosmo hardware looked much better too. The RGAs have an ebony board. They'd have been better if making it $200 more or whatever and at least using ebony. 



nateispro said:


> I'm in love with the rgd both 6 and 7 string versions, beyond being nit piky does the placement of the bridge pickup affect the tone being farther forward from the ridge or is that just my mind messing with me?



I think it's in the same place as with the typical Edge equipped models. It looks farther forward just because the Gibralter ends so quickly after the break point of the saddles. Whereas with a Floyd type, you have the part of the saddle in front of the break point (there part for the intonation bolt) and then a bit more space for where the studs sit. These days, some guitars like Schecter actually move the brisge pickup so far back on the Hipshot models that you can't route for a Floyd.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



This finish looks incredible, but I'm not much of a semi-hollow kind of guy...

...also not in the UK but whatever


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Need more Prestige models&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Santuzzo

Lorcan Ward said:


> Need more Prestige models.



Agreed! 
Let's hope there will be more Prestige models, but they just have not been leaked yet


----------



## lucidguitar

cardinal said:


> The Edge Zero has a crazy small block that's harder to swap out if you want something bigger and/or a different material. The bolts that hold the saddles in place are threaded directly into the soft zinc base plate, so they are living on borrowed time right from the get-go. Oh, and it has different stud spacing from all the rest and the OFR, which just seems cruel because you can't swap them out without a fill-and-redrill operation. The ZPS is an interesting concept but IMHO is over complicated. They got it right with the Back Stop but apparently ran into patent trouble with it. And I guess the ZPS ran into patent trouble too. If they were going to pay to license one of them, IMHO they'd be much better off licensing the Back Stop patent.



Fair enough, have not run into any of those issues myself, but if you say its engineered inferior I definitely wouldn't be well versed enough to argue that one even in the least. So, I'll have to trust you on it hope I don't run into any major issues with them down the road.


----------



## will_shred

If I would get any 8 string on the market, it would probably be the new Tosin sig (Praying that it actually goes into production). Just not in that gloss black finish. I think i'm in the minority of people who actually really like how it looks. It also looks comfy as .... to play.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

I've only seen one Prestige confirmed so far, hoping there's a big reveal for them. I also saw a maple boarded black S series prestige that looked killer but idk if it's been confirmed 2016 or not.


----------



## Pikka Bird

laxu said:


> Seeing videos and better pics of the RGD, the veneer top becomes even more pronounced. The bevels also look off in a worse way than the Kiesel. The Kiesel doesn't have the lower bout following the body edge but the RGD doesn't have enough curves in the "waist".



That's what I've basically always said. The shape of the flat top of the RGD is awkward as all heck when you focus on it, and I can't stand the model because of it. _So_ close (no matter how faaar). Just a little more slimmer around the waist, and a few other tweaks and it'd be among my favourites, but as it is now- no thanks.



cardinal said:


> And the powder cosmo hardware looked much better too.



The JBM100 had gloss black too. It was his LACS that had the powder cosmo.


----------



## rifftrauma

Lorcan Ward said:


> Need more Prestige models.




Yea pretty much just sitting here waiting for this....


----------



## Thorerges

Am i the only one who is really disappointed with those RGD models? They look so tacky to me. 

Still waiting on more prestige fixed bridge models.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Thorerges said:


> Am i the only one who is really disappointed with those RGD models? They look so tacky to me.
> 
> Still waiting on more prestige fixed bridge models.



My 2 cents...
I hate how it looks.
I will buy one.
There's a distinct lack of baritone guitars with maple fretboards and good pick ups out of the factory, so I will shut my eyes and buy what I need as an instrument to play.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

OmegaSlayer said:


> My 2 cents...
> I hate how it looks.
> I will buy one.
> There's a distinct lack of baritone guitars with maple fretboards and good pick ups out of the factory, so I will shut my eyes and buy what I need as an instrument to play.



My exact thoughts on the guitar. :lol


----------



## DeathChord

OmegaSlayer said:


> My 2 cents...
> I hate how it looks.
> I will buy one.
> There's a distinct lack of baritone guitars with maple fretboards and good pick ups out of the factory, so I will shut my eyes and buy what I need as an instrument to play.




I share your thoughts.


----------



## nateispro

OmegaSlayer said:


> My 2 cents...
> I hate how it looks.
> I will buy one.
> There's a distinct lack of baritone guitars with maple fretboards and good pick ups out of the factory, so I will shut my eyes and buy what I need as an instrument to play.



Couldn't agree more, I was really liking them at first but the more and more I look at the new rgd's the more I'm turned off by the natural back and bevel. It works when it's a solid color but the colored top and natural everything else is just tacky to me, but like you said, the market isn't very big when it comes to what they offer.


----------



## Zado

Posted already?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I feel warm and fuzzy now 
It's from May that I'm looking for a guitar like the RGD 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/297701-searching-7-maple-fretboard.html
Well, the RGD won't be in the price range, but has better pups than what I was looking for and would have changed.
I love Ibanez, my hands just gel with them, but I like diversity and what others have to offer, don't mind shapes, colours, brands...I love guitars and what you can do with them.


----------



## IbbyAddict

Although those RGD models look cool, i feel like if they are only going to have 2 non MIJ affordable RGDs, atleast one of them should be a simple color like black, to me those finishes are too flashy or exotic or something idk i wish they would release one in white or black or something


----------



## jpcalloway

knet370 said:


> i wonder if they'll ever make a prestige version.



If that was Prestige I'd have it ASAP. But I'm sure the non-prestige won't be a bad axe at all.


----------



## Miek

See guys, every time you complain about plain black finishes, just remember: there really are people who want them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Miek said:


> See guys, every time you complain about plain black finishes, just remember: there really are people who want them



Why don't we ha-

Wait...


----------



## HoneyNut

whatupitsjoe said:


> I've only seen one Prestige confirmed so far, hoping there's a big reveal for them. I also saw a maple boarded black S series prestige that looked killer but idk if it's been confirmed 2016 or not.



Japan had these Prestige S-series with maple boards for a couple years now. I think one of them is a tobacco flame burst and the other black. The black one looks amazing with the maple fretboard. Well, any black guitar with maple fretboard looks good to me.


----------



## Edika

Any pricing for the RGA7 and the RGD7 yet? I know a lot of people hasn't been impressed with the quality of the Irin Label so I hope these are better. I really really do.


----------



## lewis

anyone know if there is any plans for a RGD8 string?. Or any RGD fanned frets.......


----------



## Vrollin

Call me when they bring back the SZ range, then I might consider buying something new from Ibanez again.....


----------



## Lorcan Ward

lewis said:


> anyone know if there is any plans for a RGD8 string?. Or any RGD fanned frets.......



If we are lucky and the Iron labels sold well enough we will get a Prestige multiscale but the price for US customers could end up being more than a Carvin and just less than a basic spec custom from most EU builders. 

Right now I'm not confident we will see a new multiscale model but we will find out at NAMM.


----------



## LordHar

Lorcan Ward said:


> If we are lucky and the Iron labels sold well enough we will get a Prestige multiscale but the price for US customers could end up being more than a Carvin and just less than a basic spec custom from most EU builders.
> 
> Right now I'm not confident we will see a new multiscale model but we will find out at NAMM.



The fact that they are introducing an acoustic multiscale this year makes me at least a bit hopeful.


----------



## canuck brian

I originally had my eyes on the Ben Savage LTD but I need that 7 string Bowen. Im actually happy its not a Prestige because my wallet is still sore from the JBM100. If its 900 out the door, its a great deal. 

Its not that shocking to see a lower line only sig and have the artist with a full blown custom - ESP does it all the time and nobody really complains.


----------



## jonajon91

Come on, NAMM is in like two weeks. How do we not have a full leak of the catalog yet?


----------



## Lasik124

jonajon91 said:


> Come on, NAMM is in like two weeks. How do we not have a full leak of the catalog yet?



Speaking of catalog's, does anyone know if there's a way I can obtain a physical one?

I know there's the one online, but just to have it would be cool!


----------



## cip 123

jonajon91 said:


> Come on, NAMM is in like two weeks. How do we not have a full leak of the catalog yet?



Maybe they don't want to?

I get that we all want to see the stuff but if I was working hard at a company just for all the work to be "leaked" it wouldn't really be as fulfilling as letting it out at NAMM. 

Like you said NAMM is in 2 weeks, wait.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jonajon91 said:


> Come on, NAMM is in like two weeks. How do we not have a full leak of the catalog yet?



Because the Ibanez influence is stronk

As said before, some retailers got in trouble for leaking the catalog early.


----------



## eightsixboy

cip 123 said:


> Maybe they don't want to?
> 
> I get that we all want to see the stuff but if I was working hard at a company just for all the work to be "leaked" it wouldn't really be as fulfilling as letting it out at NAMM.
> 
> Like you said NAMM is in 2 weeks, wait.





Yet at the same time the catalogue normally gets leaked anyway and people still go to NAMM anyway, at the very least to see other stuff. 


They could at least give us a tease for what Prestige models are coming out instead of only premium/iron label stuff.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Lasik124 said:


> Speaking of catalog's, does anyone know if there's a way I can obtain a physical one?
> 
> I know there's the one online, but just to have it would be cool!



Print catalogs are dealer only. They no longer throw away wheelbarrows of money on print catalogs for consumers in an online world. The full catalog will be online after NAMM starts.

Ibanez teases the public with what they want to show, not what you want, and certainly doesn't want some idiot dealer in Arizona that does a Youtube video of the full PDF dealer catalog mostly because he likes to hear himself talk as much as he's trying to draw hits to his Youtube channel.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

I am also eagerly awaiting any Prestige announcements.

The Prestige lineup is kind of a mess in EU/Australia. There is one (super-expensive) 7-string with trem, all the rest are hardtail. There is also no 8-strings. There are 6, 7, and 9-string Prestige models, but no 8-strings (discounting signature models).


----------



## HaloHat

Can one of you Ibanez experts tell me what model this is please? It is posted on the Ibanez UK FB site. I'm liking the woods used. No idea what trem it is, country of manufacture or price but if that is a 26.5 or 27" scale I think I need that thing ha.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Its a premium model and its 25.5"

http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_p...3&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=130&color=CL01


----------



## HaloHat

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^Its a premium model and its 25.5"
> 
> Electric Guitars RG - RG927WZCZ PREMIUM | Ibanez guitars



Damn. It would have been affordable too. 

Thank you Lorcan Ward


----------



## eightsixboy

HaloHat said:


> Can one of you Ibanez experts tell me what model this is please? It is posted on the Ibanez UK FB site. I'm liking the woods used. No idea what trem it is, country of manufacture or price but if that is a 26.5 or 27" scale I think I need that thing ha.



I had one of those last year. Was a decent guitar just the matt finish is annoying as it dings sooooo easily its just ridiculous. Depending on what 7 strings are coming out this year maybe try find a RG752 on sale or something, maple board + fixed bridge goodness.


----------



## A-Branger

any info on other forums?

funny we are the only ones talking about NAMM and 2016 gears for different brands, yet other forums I have visited the Ernie Ball forums and TalkBass they have nothing, 0 chat about it. Im like "you dont like new guitar/basses??"... "the GAS is weak with these ones"


----------



## Isolationist

A-Branger said:


> Im like "you dont like new guitar/basses??"... "the GAS is weak with these ones"



I find your lack of GAS disturbing.


----------



## benny

That RGA7 is really speaking to me! On the fence about the JBM 7..




laxu said:


> I like the red one. The DiMarzio/IBZ pickups are probably mere ok though. How big a difference is there between the Premium and Prestige models at the moment? Are they just supposed to be roughly the same thing as Prestige but built in a country with cheaper labor?



Huge differences are possible. I have a premium 927, original black one, and it has a few finish flaws but plays great. The RG970WQMZ w/ wenge neck I had played and felt rough all over. I have a NGD thread up about it, but I did return it. 

NGD link: click here



eightsixboy said:


> There is big difference, some people will say not a lot, but I have had many premiums and iron labels over the last few years (including the RG970) and they just don't play as well as a prestige, nor do they have anywhere near as good QC. Pretty much every premium i have had has had "issues", which really for the money they shouldn't have.
> 
> Not sure on pricing for the U.S but in OZ the RG2550Z was only about $100 more then the premium RG970, and comes with real Dimarzios, it really makes no sense imo to get it over a prestige unless you really want the wenge neck.



The price of the one I got (RG970WQMZ, pictured, red) was actually *more* than a prestige RG655 when I bought it.


----------



## A-Branger

Isolationist said:


> I find your lack of GAS disturbing.



that was the quote I knew I was doing it wrong


----------



## Given To Fly

Ibanez Rules said:


> Print catalogs are dealer only. They no longer throw away wheelbarrows of money on print catalogs for consumers in an online world. The full catalog will be online after NAMM starts.
> 
> Ibanez teases the public with what they want to show, not what you want, and certainly doesn't want some idiot dealer in Arizona that does a Youtube video of the full PDF dealer catalog mostly because he likes to hear himself talk as much as he's trying to draw hits to his Youtube channel.



Must be a dealer in Phoenix. You can not trust those Phoenicians.


----------



## Miek

Zado said:


> Posted already?



i was wondering why the s5521q had disappeared...


----------



## Wachu

Your forecasts about prices for RGD7?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

RGDIX7 and RGAIX7 both $999 MAP.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Can you give any hints if we will get some new Prestige models? the Wenge/Maple RG 7 string was a nice surprise last year.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

There will always be new Prestige, but not many this year, 4. And 4 more Talmans, as if they needed more Talman models.


----------



## myrtorp

Man the RGAIX6, really liking the looks! 

While im in an Ibanez thread, could someone explain the pricing of Iron Labels and Premium vs Prestiges?
I see on Thomann's site Iron label like the RGIT20FE-NTF or a premium like the 
RG921WBB-TGF are the same price or (like the premium) higher price than my Prestige RG652fx which i got last year. My guitar actually comes in between those two i mentioned in price. Its not available on there anymore tho!


----------



## LordHar

Hmmm, this is interesting : 

Steve Vai Blue Universe Guitar Strap | DiMarzio

Steve Vai Green Universe Guitar Strap | DiMarzio


----------



## Webmaestro

myrtorp said:


> Man the RGAIX6, really liking the looks!
> 
> While im in an Ibanez thread, could someone explain the pricing of Iron Labels and Premium vs Prestiges?
> I see on Thomann's site Iron label like the RGIT20FE-NTF or a premium like the
> RG921WBB-TGF are the same price or (like the premium) higher price than my Prestige RG652fx which i got last year. My guitar actually comes in between those two i mentioned in price. Its not available on there anymore tho!



To my knowledge, the primary difference is that Premium an Iron Label are made in Indonesia. Prestige are made in Japan.

In general, that means the Indo models will be cheaper than a Prestige, but that depends on features, wood, etc.


----------



## Masoo2

myrtorp said:


> Man the RGAIX6, really liking the looks!
> 
> While im in an Ibanez thread, could someone explain the pricing of Iron Labels and Premium vs Prestiges?
> I see on Thomann's site Iron label like the RGIT20FE-NTF or a premium like the
> RG921WBB-TGF are the same price or (like the premium) higher price than my Prestige RG652fx which i got last year. My guitar actually comes in between those two i mentioned in price. Its not available on there anymore tho!



From what I understand //

Iron Label = Indonesian, generally stripped back (but some now have nicer tops) with EMGs or DiMarzios. Very similar in quality to the standard series from Ibanez, but with some upgrades. $500-$1300 or so

Premium = Flashier Indonesian guitars with DiMarzios (or others if it is a signature) and higher QC and attention to detail (IE: fretwork), along with a higher price. Some signature models (IE: TAM10, M80M, etc...) are Premium models. $750-$1400 or so depending on the guitar (Most expensive is the blue floral Jem from what I know)

Prestige = Japanese guitars that can very in features from bare bones (cheaper than some Premiums/Iron Labels) to J. Customs with beautiful flamed maple tops and inlays. Basically all major pickup brands. Starts around $1000, but goes up quite a bit from there.


----------



## big_aug

LordHar said:


> Hmmm, this is interesting :
> 
> Steve Vai Blue Universe Guitar Strap | DiMarzio
> 
> Steve Vai Green Universe Guitar Strap | DiMarzio



Oooo. I might get a blue one.


----------



## LordHar

big_aug said:


> Oooo. I might get a blue one.



You mean the strap, or the guitar that they are hinting at?


----------



## jvms

I heard there will be new Steve Vai models, including a Steampunk JEM and a replica of one of his old UVs, a kind of mirrored one.


----------



## big_aug

LordHar said:


> You mean the strap, or the guitar that they are hinting at?




The strap. I could never afford a Vai Anniversary 7 string. Probably way expensive.


----------



## LordHar

jvms said:


> I heard there will be new Steve Vai models, including a Steampunk JEM and a replica of one of his old UVs, a kind of mirrored one.



The old UV is supposed to be the burned UV from the FTLOG video. I'm guessing it will be really expensive, maybe they are also releasing a blue swirled cheaper / premium one. (This is all speculation of course)


----------



## Leviathus

Only in my dreams is Ibanez gonna put out two japan swirl uv's this year.


----------



## myrtorp

Masoo2 said:


> From what I understand //
> 
> Iron Label = Indonesian, generally stripped back (but some now have nicer tops) with EMGs or DiMarzios. Very similar in quality to the standard series from Ibanez, but with some upgrades. $500-$1300 or so
> 
> Premium = Flashier Indonesian guitars with DiMarzios (or others if it is a signature) and higher QC and attention to detail (IE: fretwork), along with a higher price. Some signature models (IE: TAM10, M80M, etc...) are Premium models. $750-$1400 or so depending on the guitar (Most expensive is the blue floral Jem from what I know)
> 
> Prestige = Japanese guitars that can very in features from bare bones (cheaper than some Premiums/Iron Labels) to J. Customs with beautiful flamed maple tops and inlays. Basically all major pickup brands. Starts around $1000, but goes up quite a bit from there.



I just think its wierd all the 3 of those i talked about were about the same price!
I've owned Iron Label, Premium and now 2 Prestige. and the Prestige are a whole step above the others in terms of quality and playability i think.

Cheers!


----------



## Sean777

Rich, you must be finding it hard to bite your tongue huh?


----------



## Miek

i like the designs of the iron labels but the price will probably be past what they're worth to me


----------



## ASoC

Oh my god, I may end up buying a blue swirled universe this year. I don't know if my wallet can handle the gas...


----------



## canuck brian

Are all Prestige guitars made in Japan? I thought they were sending some to other countries for manufacture.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

canuck brian said:


> Are all Prestige guitars made in Japan? I thought they were sending some to other countries for manufacture.



The S-series stuff was Korean for a brief period. I think everything migrated back to Japan in like 2007 or 2008.


----------



## manu80

I'd really like a premium mirror JEM...


----------



## eightsixboy

myrtorp said:


> I just think its wierd all the 3 of those i talked about were about the same price!
> I've owned Iron Label, Premium and now 2 Prestige. and the Prestige are a whole step above the others in terms of quality and playability i think.
> 
> Cheers!





I brought this point up on another forum. To me anyway, it doesn't make sense either. If I'm going to buy an indo made guitar it has to be at least cheaper then an equivalent prestige, regardless of wood used etc. Take the RG920 or RG970 as an example, for not much more you can get a RG2550Z, the pickups are the price difference alone. 


On some models there is a bigger price jump up to a prestige, but you are still getting a good if not better wood combo on that prestige (thinking RG927 > RG3727) and proper dimarzio's, so the price jump isn't even that big once you consider those things like pickup changes, proper maple top vs veneer etc etc. 


It's not to say that the premiums are not nice guitars, just over priced purely because Ibanez know the fancy looks will make people buy them regardless, I know I'm guilty of that as well


----------



## chris9

Really wanted to see an old school green universe
Still some nice 7,s for 16 though


----------



## Sean777

Did anyone notice on the Dimarzio site they mention the swirl strap is for the Anniversary Universe?!


----------



## Hachetjoel

Listen, if there's a swirl universe, none of you are getting any because I'm buying all of them.


----------



## Bdtunn

^ did now! 
Times like this it's even harder to be a lefty.
I sell a child for a swirl universe haha


----------



## Leviathus

chris9 said:


> Really wanted to see an old school green universe
> Still some nice 7,s for 16 though



Yeah the (MIJ!!!!) green with the maple board would be a godsend.


----------



## jwade

A MIJ/Prestige UV77GR reissue would be so hard to resist.


----------



## cardinal

The prospect of new UVs, especially a swirl is exciting but... Unfortunately if it's a Premium I don't want it and if it's MIJ and some anniversary deal I can't afford it. So yay.


----------



## eightsixboy

LordHar said:


> Hmmm, this is interesting :
> 
> Steve Vai Blue Universe Guitar Strap | DiMarzio
> 
> Steve Vai Green Universe Guitar Strap | DiMarzio




I guess to go with the 20th anniversary from 2010?


If they were to release another anniversary universe I think the timing is off.


----------



## cardinal

Hmm, good point on the swirls. The UV777GR started in '91 I think (not around in 1990), so maybe it's a 25th anniversary GR.


----------



## Leviathus

cardinal said:


> Hmm, good point on the swirls. The UV777GR started in '91 I think (not around in 1990), so maybe it's a 25th anniversary GR.



Let us pray.


----------



## Sean777

Vai is releasing an anniversary edition of Passion & Warfare.... I'd say it will be timed to release with the swirl Universe


----------



## nateispro

Sean777 said:


> Vai is releasing an anniversary edition of Passion & Warfare.... I'd say it will be timed to release with the swirl Universe



I'd imagine if they timed those together that they'd end up being pretty pricy or a limited edition deal with a cheaper premium version releasing soon after.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

watch it be a Premium


----------



## nateispro

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> watch it be a Premium



Then watch at how many people will be furious while sales soar from kids juat starting out and have parents with money buy them one. Hahaha


----------



## Sean777

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> watch it be a Premium



If its got an edge trem, I could live with a Premium.... if its Edge Zero...well....


----------



## Mr GriND

European catalog is online ...
7,8 prestige are not really new for this (post Namm) edition.


----------



## A-Branger

Mr GriND said:


> European catalog is online ...
> 7,8 prestige are not really new for this (post Namm) edition.



link pls


----------



## Mr GriND

Mogar Music France
or
Mogar Music SpA Italia


----------



## OmegaSlayer

YAY for us Italians being not reliable and leakful once again


----------



## Stooge1996

looks like there are no new RG prestiges and one new finish for the S5521. I'll bet on the Australian catalogue to look very similar. Luckly i don't buy anything local. I am looking forward to the US and Japan releases


----------



## LordHar

I really think it is a great lineup again this year!


----------



## kevdes93

Pwm10 is gonna be on my list!


----------



## jl-austin

No new Jem's. Unless like there has been speculation that it is a special, limited, anniversary edition.

I like the new SR300 basses with dual coil pickups. I wonder if I could get more of a metal sound, like a growl, out of them?

I also like the new Mike D'Antonio bass. 

Other than the basses, I doubt I would buy anything.


----------



## Bdtunn

Wow another spectacular year for lefties.................


----------



## Decipher

I think the most exciting thing I see from those leaked EU catalogues is the "E-Jack" Intonation tool!! Totally getting one of those and one of those PowerPad wokstations providing they're available in NA haha.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The prestiges look like Iron Labels and the Iron Labels look like prestiges. Ibanez is a strange company, there must be very little correspondence between their design teams.


----------



## rifftrauma

Glad to see everyone is stoked about the cheaper models but uh... really not digging most of the prestige's this year...always next year I guess.


----------



## Leviathus

No more Jem Sev i guess?


----------



## jwade

Ah good times, everyone overreacting when the full lineup hasn't been announced. It's hard to believe it's already been a year since we were overreacting to a leaked catalog without all of the new models in it


----------



## Sparkplug

glad to see at least two 7s with reversed headstock.


----------



## RustInPeace

Not really interested in Ibanez anymore until they start putting premium necks on Iron core bodies.


----------



## Isolationist

Does it strike anyone else as odd that the Iron Label line, which was originally marketed as "all of what you need, nothing much else" has now become "crazy finishes and gaudy abalone"?

I hate most of the quilted Iron Label offerings, especially with the binding. And this is the first year that an Iron Label with a maple fretboard has been released, but it's on a really weird finish for the seven string RGD. It kind of fits the six string, but it still looks pretty funny, especially with the stark contrast between the dark brown and the lighter wood underneath.

God, I just wish they would do more stuff with maple fretboards on RGs and RGDs.

Edit: Then again, this is just the European market (unless I'm mistaken). Who knows what Ibanez will throw to the US?


----------



## jl-austin

Also, and this is typical, some of the "new" European models where US models for 2015. 

So, but judging by the European catalog, this isn't going to be a "huge new model year". There is some stuff I like, but it's hard to get to excited, until we see what the US actually gets.


----------



## Isolationist

jl-austin said:


> Also, and this is typical, some of the "new" European models where US models for 2015.



Yeah, there aren't many discrepancies between the EU and US markets. Japan has almost every Ibanez I really want, and I hope they do some cool stuff with the RGD or RGA over there. It's fairly easy to get one imported, from what I have seen. If I could, I would buy an SV5470A.


----------



## 77zark77

Now I'm waiting for the "Real Novelties" catalog, then a "For Lefties" catalog - no doubt - just waitin' .... 

then


then



then




except the RGD...SBB thing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm glad to see Ibanez remembers the SA series exists.


----------



## raadoo

Isolationist said:


> Does it strike anyone else as odd that the Iron Label line, which was originally marketed as "all of what you need, nothing much else" has now become "crazy finishes and gaudy abalone"?
> 
> I hate most of the quilted Iron Label offerings, especially with the binding. And this is the first year that an Iron Label with a maple fretboard has been released, but it's on a really weird finish for the seven string RGD. It kind of fits the six string, but it still looks pretty funny, especially with the stark contrast between the dark brown and the lighter wood underneath.
> 
> God, I just wish they would do more stuff with maple fretboards on RGs and RGDs.
> 
> Edit: Then again, this is just the European market (unless I'm mistaken). Who knows what Ibanez will throw to the US?



I feel you, brother. Funny enough, the original 2013 Ibanez Iron Label site is still up: Iron Label 2013 And you weren't far off with paraphrasing the original motto of the line - _All You Need ... Nothin' You Don't_ which, by 2014 went completely down the drain. And, yes you can still see the 2014 lineup in all its gaudy abaloney horror: Iron Label 2014 . You know, just in case you felt like reminiscing.

However, judging by the leaked catalog, apart from the SIX70's new FDBG finish, and the new RGDIX6 and RGDIX7 finishes, all other Iron Label finishes seem to have shed off their 37 pieces of flair and gone back to the original _none-more-black_ approach. 

By the way, the CBF and SBB finishes are available for both the RGDIX6 and RGDIX7 ... not that that makes a huge difference. They still look weird. But, like yourself, I too applaud the resurgence of maple boards. As scarce as it may be.

I actually got a bit excited seeing the new RGDIX6 as it ticks a heck of a lot of boxes out the custom Carvin/Kiesel I had planned for myself this year. Sure, comparing an Iron Label to a Carvin is tantamount to blasphemy, but my wallet does tend to have a say in the matter. That is, until I saw the new RG652AHMFX. Las year we had the sans-FX version. And being a passionate hater of floaty-tremoloey things, I dismissed it outright.

To conclude what's already become a short novel of a reply, maybe take a look at the RG652AHMFX. It's a Prestige, it's got the birdseye maple board, ash body, that killer Nebula Green Burst finish and proper Dimarzios in its holsters. What's not to love?


----------



## StevenC

Gosh, Ibanez catalogues are depressing. Since when have we not had a Prestige Universe or JEM 7 string?


----------



## NeglectedField

No Thundercat bass. No biggie though, not like I'd ever have use for one


----------



## Isolationist

sickdesigner said:


> I feel you, brother. Funny enough, the original 2013 Ibanez Iron Label site is still up: Iron Label 2013 And you weren't far off with paraphrasing the original motto of the line - _All You Need ... Nothin' You Don't_ which, by 2014 went completely down the drain. And, yes you can still see the 2014 lineup in all its gaudy abaloney horror: Iron Label 2014 . You know, just in case you felt like reminiscing.



You know the most disgusting thing about those 2014 ILs? The gold hardware.

Ibanez designers just sat in a room and said, "you know what would look good on a bright red finish? Abalone. And gold hardware."

I wish I could say I'd tolerate it if the hardware was black, but I absolutely abhor abalone. My stomach turns every time I see it, doesn't matter which guitar it is. It could be the most amazing guitar, excellent tone, immaculate craftsmanship, and I would still turn it down because of the abalone binding.


----------



## 77zark77

19 pages of expecting, now 19 pages of rant !


----------



## raadoo

Isolationist said:


> You know the most disgusting thing about those 2014 ILs? The gold hardware.
> 
> Ibanez designers just sat in a room and said, "you know what would look good on a bright red finish? Abalone. And gold hardware."
> 
> I wish I could say I'd tolerate it if the hardware was black, but I absolutely abhor abalone. My stomach turns every time I see it, doesn't matter which guitar it is. It could be the most amazing guitar, excellent tone, immaculate craftsmanship, and I would still turn it down because of the abalone binding.



A kindred spirit! I found one!
I've always been of the same school of thought, ever since I first saw abalone on a guitar.


----------



## eightsixboy

Lets all hope the US/Jap catalog is different as tis euro one is pretty much that same as last year except a few color changes and only a few new models.


----------



## TheTrooper

I'm sure the JBM20 and 27 will sell like hotcakes (and I guess the JBM100 sold pretty damn good) but a Japan model of the JBM 7 would've been cooler.
I understand why they made the cheaper Indonesian version and the "cuts" on costs, but the Rosewood board kinda clashes with the overall look.
It's cool that they decided to keep the Locking Tuners concept on the lower models too.
The Gotoh MG-T are really cool, and I honestly think they updated (Upgraded I should say) since the ratio is 18:1 vs 12:1 of the Sperzels on the Japan model.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Is a Prestige S7 with SS fanned fret, maple/wenge neck, blank ebony board, Edge Lo-Pro 7, locking tuners, body/neck/head stock binding, with matching head stock asking too much?


----------



## A-Branger

theres no 7 or 8 strings in the S line  only 6s

not even the IL models.... guessing they didnt sell


----------



## A-Branger

and pretty cool new color for the Sam Thotman Iceman sig. Way better than the blue one he had before. I still like the white one I have, but I though you guys would be jumping more into it since its gray black burst.

but still the 6 in line headstock.... he would never learn I guess lol

love the new offering for SR premium. Just when I had my eyes fixed on a btb finally something comes out on the SR line I actually like. And pretty cool new finish on the normal SR line, the red/burst/black thing with gold hardware, looks pretty awesome

bot sure about the new finish for the BTB premiums? bit purple-ish, would have to see a real pic of one


looking forward for the extra stuff the USA catalog would have (as always) and the hoops I would have to jump to get something if I find something I like


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I ended up with a spare guest pass this year so the first member that emails me and claims it, gets it. The only requirements are -

1. you must know you can make the show so it's not wasted
2. you must conduct yourself in an appropriate manner, no grabassin the Dean girls without their permission!

I need full name and address, and email. You pickup the pass in Anaheim, follow the instructions that will be in your notification email.

Send to [email protected]


----------



## ovlott

I really hope the back of the neck on the JBM27 is matte black like the original. It'd definitely look off otherwise. 

That aside, is no one else stoked on the fact that Ibanez is releasing a *26.5" scale* 7 string with *Reversed headstock*, and a decent set of pickups, all stock??? 

Even at 1400 MAP, I can get excited about that. The RGA shape is just huge bonus too. The rosewood vs. ebony is kind of dissapointing but if I really wanted it black I can always dye it myself and keep the spare change ibanez would charge. I have mixed feelings about the RGD's as well, part of me wants them, part of me doesnt. I bet they'll sound awesome though.

*Edit* did a little google searching and I came across these. They look like typical ibby stock photos from the angles. Also looks like they'll have the JEM style input jacks too. Hazaa for painted necks!

http://www.richtonemusic.co.uk/data/Page_Images/JBM2701.jpg

http://www.richtonemusic.co.uk/data/Page_Images/JBM2702.jpg


----------



## TheTrooper

ovlott said:


> I really hope the back of the neck on the JBM27 is matte black like the original. It'd definitely look off otherwise.



Yeah on both models the back of neck is painted (satin finish)


----------



## StrmRidr

I've never really liked Ibanez, but damn that new RGA is calling my name.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Ibanez Rules said:


> I ended up with a spare guest pass this year so the first member that emails me and claims it, gets it. The only requirements are -
> 
> 1. you must know you can make the show so it's not wasted
> 2. you must conduct yourself in an appropriate manner, no grabassin the Dean girls without their permission!
> 
> I need full name and address, and email. You pickup the pass in Anaheim, follow the instructions that will be in your notification email.
> 
> Send to [email protected]



Gone!


----------



## lucidguitar

Decipher said:


> I think the most exciting thing I see from those leaked EU catalogues is the "E-Jack" Intonation tool!! Totally getting one of those and one of those PowerPad wokstations providing they're available in NA haha.



Ditto on the intonation tool. As long as it works on a lo-pro and not just the edge. Couldn't really tell with a quick glance.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

The tool is designed for Edge, Lo Pro, and Edge Pro. I ordered 10 of them.


----------



## Stooge1996

Any clue on what the US street price will be for the fanned fret acoustic?


----------



## Jake

Welp now that I know the JBM20 exists Ibanez has officially laid claim to my tax return. Seriously gonna happen. Not even slightly mad about the rosewood either because I like rosewood


----------



## Quiet Coil

I'd be seriously contemplating the JBM 7... IF it didn't have a Wizard II-7 profile. Still hoping to see something to wow me in the US lineup, but otherwise it's back to figuring out how to afford a DCM100.


----------



## Felvin

Glad to see the RGA got resurrected (not counting the JB-Sig). Although the cheap looking white binding kills it for me. Maybe there is hope for an RGA Prestige in the future.


----------



## Opion

Did....anyone else notice those two Red and Blue prestige RG's? And did anyone notice that they were made of Mahogany? That's honestly the only thing I would want to play out of that whole catalog. Maybe the RGA or one of the artcores...but CMON Ibanez, moar mahogany plz


----------



## jgaul79

Ibanez Rules said:


> The tool is designed for Edge, Lo Pro, and Edge Pro. I ordered 10 of them.



How soon will these be available to order?


----------



## canuck brian

StevenC said:


> Gosh, Ibanez catalogues are depressing. Since when have we not had a Prestige Universe or JEM 7 string?



Probably when Ibanez looked at the sales figures and decided they were losing money on them because nobody was really buying the newer ones.


----------



## jl-austin

There is a Ibanez JEM 77FP2 here in Austin, that has been for sale since 2011, still new, although, I guess at this point, it is new old stock. The store is a major PRS dealer, so it isn't that their clients don't have the money to buy it, it's just no one here is willing to shell out that kind of money for it.

The situation for me with the Jem's is, why would I pay +3000 for a Jem, when I can buy something better (for probably less money)? The same with the premiums, why spend +1500 for an Indo Jem, when I can buy a Prestige MIJ standard model for less money?


----------



## canuck brian

jl-austin said:


> The situation for me with the Jem's is, why would I pay +3000 for a Jem, when I can buy something better (for probably less money)? The same with the premiums, why spend +1500 for an Indo Jem, when I can buy a Prestige MIJ standard model for less money?



Because seafoam green, Vai signature model, handle, Dimarzios, lion claw, tree of life and because thats what they want.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

I'll ask it here, like I did in another thread...how can you let an artist build so much hype for a new and intriguing instrument towards the end of the year, so close to NAMM, such as they did with the newest TAM, and then not come through? That's brutal.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Cause it might not be done? And people actually still reserve surprises for the actual show itself?


----------



## celticelk

JaxoBuzzo said:


> I'll ask it here, like I did in another thread...how can you let an artist build so much hype for a new and intriguing instrument towards the end of the year, so close to NAMM, such as they did with the newest TAM, and then not come through? That's brutal.



Maybe it's not ready yet? Releasing unfinished product is worse than releasing nothing, IMO.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Oh, it's probably not ready yet?


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

That makes a lot of sense. It's probably just not a finished product?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think he's only had the prototype for a few months.


----------



## BillCosby

This is only the EU catalog though, right?

Every year we get that one first, and we all go through the same despair. Then the US one comes out and it's completely different. I'd hold my judgement until the US one comes out, or until NAMM (if it doesn't leak).


----------



## chaneisa

Opion said:


> Did....anyone else notice those two Red and Blue prestige RG's? And did anyone notice that they were made of Mahogany? That's honestly the only thing I would want to play out of that whole catalog. Maybe the RGA or one of the artcores...but CMON Ibanez, moar mahogany plz



Funnily enough, I think most of their standard series RG's are mahogany now.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

jgaul79 said:


> How soon will these be available to order?



Mid March is the ETA


----------



## eightsixboy

jl-austin said:


> There is a Ibanez JEM 77FP2 here in Austin, that has been for sale since 2011, still new, although, I guess at this point, it is new old stock. The store is a major PRS dealer, so it isn't that their clients don't have the money to buy it, it's just no one here is willing to shell out that kind of money for it.
> 
> The situation for me with the Jem's is, why would I pay +3000 for a Jem, when I can buy something better (for probably less money)? The same with the premiums, why spend +1500 for an Indo Jem, when I can buy a Prestige MIJ standard model for less money?





Because people will pay crazy more for endorsed gear. 


Its exactly the same with the Universe UV models as well. Why would you buy a UV70/71 when you can buy pretty much the most upper spec Prestige 7 available the RG3727 for about the same money.


----------



## A-Branger

well for the ones who cry about the gibraltar bridges, Hipshot has a direct replacement for 7 strings







Ibanez Gibraltar 7 Replacement > Store > Hipshot Products


----------



## narad

Oh-ho-ho...forget replacement - I simply want that bridge!


----------



## s2k9k

A-Branger said:


> well for the ones who cry about the gibraltar bridges, Hipshot has a direct replacement for 7 strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez Gibraltar 7 Replacement > Store > Hipshot Products



That is AWESOME


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MusicRadar posted some of the 2016 lineup on their page, but it's stuff that was already shown in the UK and Italian catalog. It does show prices in pouds, though.

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/namm-2016-ibanez-unleashes-2016-guitar-range-632687

Also, if you thought the JB27 was pricey, it looks like the PWM10 will be even MORE expensive.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Well so far the Prestige lineup is boring me with the woods and hardware and the Premiums are stupid expensive except for the RGAs. Pretty sure the Australian lineup will be the same as the EU lineup, but with less guitars.


----------



## Stealth7

A-Branger said:


> well for the ones who cry about the gibraltar bridges, Hipshot has a direct replacement for 7 strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez Gibraltar 7 Replacement > Store > Hipshot Products



Hopefully there will be a 6 string version coming.


----------



## eightsixboy

DaddleCecapitation said:


> Well so far the Prestige lineup is boring me with the woods and hardware and the Premiums are stupid expensive except for the RGAs. Pretty sure the Australian lineup will be the same as the EU lineup, but with less guitars.



Yup pretty much. After seeing the EU catalog I can almost bet a nut that the OZ one will be the same or worse. 

Depending on what you are after best bet is to maybe look at getting stuff straight from Japan if you want something decent. A lot of cool stuff that we don't get here.


----------



## raadoo

A-Branger said:


> well for the ones who cry about the gibraltar bridges, Hipshot has a direct replacement for 7 strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez Gibraltar 7 Replacement > Store > Hipshot Products



 Wonder if* they'll release a 6 string version as well.

* by _if_ I mean _when_


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They did say a 6-string version is coming eventually.


----------



## slapnutz

habicore_5150 said:


>



Man... soooo close. First the DCM and now this... hopefully one day Ibanez will make a production normal RG shape 7string with reversed headstock with trem.

The dream lives on....


----------



## Webmaestro

Because I had a bad personal experience with the only Indo Ibby I've ever played, I've been pretty turned off by anything not MIJ.

BUT...

I have to say, they really nailed the specs (to my taste, anyway) on the RGAIX7FM-TGF's. As much as I was hoping for something different from the Prestige and J-Custom lines (some still to TBD I'm sure), I might just snag one of those RGAIX's to have a fixed-bridge workhorse.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

A-Branger said:


> well for the ones who cry about the gibraltar bridges, Hipshot has a direct replacement for 7 strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez Gibraltar 7 Replacement > Store > Hipshot Products



That hipshot replacement is full of flaws and a step down from the Gibraltar II though. 

If the wings were lower, action adjustment screws were smaller, had gaps in the saddles for the low B and E strings and it had groves in the baseplate so the it doesn't get scratched up when you intonate then it would be a decent replacement bridge. Without those refinements that the Gibraltar II has you're only swapping it out for an inferior bridge.


----------



## Andromalia

The Gibraltar II is a pretty nice bridge. I can get the Gibraltar 1 hate even if I could go with that bridge opretty well (have one on my DTT700) but the II is really nice.


----------



## kevdes93

They just need to bring back whatever Gibraltar was on the RGA121s and we'll be set. SO comfy.


----------



## Jake

kevdes93 said:


> They just need to bring back whatever Gibraltar was on the RGA121s and we'll be set. SO comfy.



The Gibraltar plus 

Such a good bridge, but I remember I played this new gibraltar recently as well and it was quite good, the first one I remember being awful


----------



## kevdes93

Yeah I've played all 3 types pretty extensively and the new one definitely isn't a bad bridge, just something about the plus' rounded edges make me go


----------



## kylendm

You can also directly swap a Gibraltar 1 for a Gibraltar 2. I've done it and have a thread about it.


----------



## Miek

I'm really interested in those Iron Label 7s. Not as much Jake's, but it seems really cool too. I just wish they all had tone knobs already installed, and wish that my GC would get them in stock so I could try them. I know that ain't happenin.


----------



## Webmaestro

slapnutz said:


> Man... soooo close. First the DCM and now this... hopefully one day Ibanez will make a production normal RG shape 7string with reversed headstock with trem.
> 
> The dream lives on....



My thoughts exactly. The JBM27 was pretty damn close (for me). If they'd just made a straight 7-string version of Jakes sig without changing anything else, I'd have bought it.


----------



## lucidguitar

This will be mine. I said when this came out last year if it came with a lo-pro or fixed I would buy it... so time to put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## jgaul79

lucidguitar said:


> This will be mine. I said when this came out last year if it came with a lo-pro or fixed I would buy it... so time to put my money where my mouth is.



This upset me when I saw it. I just got mine on the 31st. I love the Edge trem, but every guitar I have has a trem except for my acoustic. I still love the guitar though. I should post a NGD whenever I get time to take some photos.


----------



## chris9

Just ordered my ibanez jbm27 
Due in early Feb


----------



## lucidguitar

jgaul79 said:


> This upset me when I saw it. I just got mine on the 31st. I love the Edge trem, but every guitar I have has a trem except for my acoustic. I still love the guitar though. I should post a NGD whenever I get time to take some photos.



Yeah for me I can't do an Edge. Not that I think it's a bad trem or anything but just the way my hand sits comfortably on the bridge doesn't work with the Edge... why I've alway opted to lo-pros or zeros, and one edge-pro with the locking stud upgrade. And since Rich said the intonation tool works on lo-pros I'm going to have to get me one of those and stick with lo-pros from now on since I got updated on some of the engineering issues with the zeros in this very thread. 

By the way, sorry for not just posting it as a picture in the post and having it as an attachment... sorry, thought that was the way it was supposed to go but apparently I failed there.


----------



## raadoo

lucidguitar said:


> This will be mine. I said when this came out last year if it came with a lo-pro or fixed I would buy it... so time to put my money where my mouth is.



+1


----------



## Zado




----------



## eightsixboy

Zado said:


>




That's the S5520K. Been out for awhile.


----------



## Zado

Really? It was posted on Guitarguitar's instagram page as 2016 stuff


----------



## jwade

Random non-Ibanez Instagram pages a source of misinformation? Say it ain't so!


----------



## eightsixboy

Zado said:


> Really? It was posted on Guitarguitar's instagram page as 2016 stuff




Yea, pretty its been on the jap site for ages. 


S Series | Ibanez guitars


----------



## s2k9k

Although it's an Indo or Premium, I'm totally digging that JB 7 string. I definetely see myself getting one later this year.


----------



## jl-austin

Lorcan Ward said:


> If the wings were lower, action adjustment screws were smaller, had gaps in the saddles for the low B and E strings and it had groves in the baseplate so the it doesn't get scratched up when you intonate then it would be a decent replacement bridge. Without those refinements that the Gibraltar II has you're only swapping it out for an inferior bridge.



yeah, but it looks smexy!


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Short little RGD goodness for ya https://youtu.be/8IAuHNQXjK0


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm kind of digging the Sam Totman Model. It isn't as cool as his blue one though.


----------



## Andromalia

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Short little RGD goodness for ya https://youtu.be/8IAuHNQXjK0



i didn't think I'd see the day where people play Immortal riffs in guitar demos.


----------



## kamello

A-Branger said:


> altough the RGD doesnt look as bad as I though on that first pick. I cant see myself to like that contrast of natural bevel. But I do see the appeal on it.
> 
> and funny how now everyone is crying about the bevel on the RGD and how it looks out of place/ugly/badly done. But everyone loved the RGD when it was all black. Like someone else already mentioned, the RGD has been in production for many years, shape hasnt changed
> 
> but I do agree they should had included the bevel on the painted top. But again now that I think about it, that would mean making the burl top way way way ticker in order to include the bevel, making it way more expensive as opossed to the thin veneer shown here. So maybe thats the reason behind the natural bevel.




a nice burst could make that look awesome, like in the EBMM BFR Petrucci models; they have a huge bevel in the top horn too, and they just mask it through a color that matches the top


----------



## A-Branger

yeah that could work too. but dont know, I do see the appeal of it, the more I see it, the more I make peace with it lol We need some photoshop skilz to see how it looks with painted bevels


----------



## A-Branger

Dan_Vacant said:


> I'm kind of digging the Sam Totman Model. It isn't as cool as his blue one though.



I got the white one myself 


I never dig the blue one, but I kinda like this new color. But damn with that stupid 6 in line headstock. I was so close to tell my local luthier to drill some holes to make it 3+3, but I knew it was going to be $$$ to fill the gaps and paint


----------



## 77zark77

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Short little RGD goodness for ya https://youtu.be/8IAuHNQXjK0



not enough hair and beard !  where's Rock'n'roll ?

I prefer the RGDIX7 demo even if it deserves better action

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RamyotkSIv0


----------



## s2k9k

seen this on IG


----------



## kevdes93

Damn, that looks really nice. Looks like I'm springing for an iron label this year


----------



## chaneisa

s2k9k said:


> seen this on IG



I happened across that post as well. I honestly think it would look better with a rosewood(?) back layer with some contouring, like the SR5000 has the wenge.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man, the new RGDs look so incredible. An 8 string in that style would be sexy as hell.


----------



## Miek

Im guessing the prices are going to be around the 900USD mark. Little pricey for my tastes, but maybe I can try one before I buy.


----------



## DeadThrone

Man, I was really hoping the iron labels would die down just a little & give the prestige line a little more attention in regards to options. Both the RGD & the RGA look incredible imo. However as I already own an iron label S bubbinga, ibanez won't have my money this year. I've never owned a prestige before. I REALLY wanted to finally drop the cash on a sexy prestige this year but don't find any worthwhile to me. looks like I'll be sticking with my trusty jp's


----------



## kevdes93

There's still at least 4 prestige models that haven't been seen yet for the US market, don't fret just yet


----------



## jonajon91

kevdes93 said:


> don't fret









Sorry not sorry.


----------



## Thorerges




----------



## Kemper

Hm...the eu-catalog is disspointing. The prestige RGs a boring, MII gets the nice finishes but with flaws. Like Rich Harris said, they are strait Indo.
Even the RGD in this videos has some flaws.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RamyotkSIv0 0:12 there is a dent, 0:22 there is drop of paint on the side of the guitar, 0:33 also paint on the upper horn. Maybe I´m picky but for 1000 bucks (don´t know the street price) they should do better work an quality management.

I think the EU will get some prestige models as premium dealer guitars. Maybe 4 prestige guitars that the US gets...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

DeadThrone said:


> Do yourself a favor and buy one. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jake

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Do yourself a favor and buy one. You won't be disappointed.



See my sig 

It's worth it, but I'm still buying this new indo JBM


----------



## rewihendrix

that RGAIX6 is perfect, why isn't it prestige?


----------



## ThePIGI King

rewihendrix said:


> that RGAIX6 is perfect, why isn't it prestige?



Because it's an Iron label.


----------



## rewihendrix

I don't even care about ....ty fret edges I'll put stainless steel frets on there anyway.

Just gotta have the super wizard neck.


----------



## Thorerges

So I just spoke to a friend of mine who runs a guitar store. According to him, Iron Labels and Premiums sales are through the roof. 

The issue with Prestige models are the consumers. People don't want to buy plain black/gray guitars and pay >$1000. Typically, premiums and Iron Labels can get these really fancy tops and pay a fraction of the price they would a prestige. Unfortunately, most people aren't as concerned with the playability as I think many guitarists are. 

Anyways, that kind of explains why the RGD and RGA stuff, while aesthetically cool - are not MIJ. Sucks. 

All in all, I am feeling less optimistic about the USA catalog. I was really hoping for a fixed bridge version of this, or just a prestige with a nicer aesthetic to it. Doubt I am getting that now.


----------



## rewihendrix

yeah it's a bit frustrating.

This is another guitar that is just about aesthetically perfect to me (ebony board and block inlays would be the icing on the cake), that I wish could be done to prestige level.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

rewihendrix said:


> that RGAIX6 is perfect, why isn't it prestige?



Don't worry, I'm sure we'll get some nice, boring Prestige models with rosewood boards and dot inlays. 



Jake said:


> See my sig
> 
> It's worth it, but I'm still buying this new indo JBM



Good luck, better cross your fingers and hope it's better quality than the one's I've played.


----------



## eightsixboy

Thorerges said:


> So I just spoke to a friend of mine who runs a guitar store. According to him, Iron Labels and Premiums are through the roof.
> 
> The issue with Prestige models are the consumers. People don't want to buy plain black/gray guitars and pay >$1000. Typically, premiums and Iron Labels can get these really fancy tops and pay a fraction of the price they would a prestige. Unfortunately, most people aren't as concerned with the playability as I think many guitarists do.
> 
> Anyways, that kind of explains why the RGD and RGA stuff, while aesthetically cool - are not MIJ. Sucks.
> 
> All in all, I am feeling less optimistic about the USA catalog. I was really hoping for a fixed bridge version of this, or just a prestige with a nicer aesthetic to it. Doubt I am getting that now.



Except there not exactly "cheap" when compared to a prestige anyway. And most the "cheaper" prestige models come in decent colors anyway. 

I don't know what the prices are in the U.S but take the 3727 in the pic, pretty much the upper spec Prestige 7, a somewhat comparable premium would be a RG927WZ. Ad proper Dimarzio's to the Premium and the price difference is stuff all, not to mention mahogany body/maple top vs basswood/veneer top. 

I guess it just depends if you want quality or a fancy veneer top. 

I had a look at the UV70P and an Iron Label 7 the other day, and to be honest they "feel" like cheap guitars, the UV70P was very very plasticy. I ended up ordering a RG752fx for over $400 US cheaper then the UV and only slightly more then the iron label. 

Even the guy at the store was like why would you buy a premium/iron label when you can get a prestige for the same or less.


----------



## Andromalia

> Even the guy at the store was like why would you buy a premium/iron label when you can get a prestige for the same or less.


Not having to spend an additional 150-300 to swap pickups also is part of the equation.
Bad frets and setup are something that you can take care of yourself. Of all the Ibanez I've had, the prestige were better, but the good ones new are in ESP (now EII) territory pricewise and to me it's not even a contest.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I owned the RG2228 and I now have the new RGIR8, and I have to say if there is a difference in quality, it's unnoticeable. The Iron Label is very well made, sounds and plays great. I imagine the quality control isn't as good though, so you're moe likely to get issues compared to a Prestige. It is strange that for the most part, the Iron Labels look more impressive and have more varied options compared to the Prestige models, perhaps Ibanez needs to make their Prestige models a bit more flashy to make them actually look prestigious.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> I owned the RG2228 and I now have the new RGIR8, and I have to say if there is a difference in quality, it's unnoticeable.



Congratulations! You have the best Iron Label made yet! 

Not even kidding, they're getting better but are still not great. On par with most of the Premium stuff now, but now the Premium stuff isn't as good. 

Or your RG2228 could have been a stinker. 



> It is strange that for the most part, the Iron Labels look more impressive and have more varied options compared to the Prestige models, perhaps Ibanez needs to make their Prestige models a bit more flashy to make them actually look prestigious.



This isn't anything new really, the cheaper lines have had more variation for at least the last 15 years. The overhead is so much lower from using cheaper hardware, materials and labor that creating different models is a much less risky endeavor from a business standpoint. This isn't unique to Ibanez either, look at how many more LTD/Grassroots/Edwards stuff there is compared to ESP or how many more Diamond Series Schecters compared to USA. 

To me, the better hardware, materials and workmanship is all the flash I need.


----------



## Thorerges

eightsixboy said:


> Except there not exactly "cheap" when compared to a prestige anyway. And most the "cheaper" prestige models come in decent colors anyway.



They're definitely nowhere near it. The guitar i just posted is worth $2k, you can get a premium with more bling (and inferior hardware) for a fraction of that. The cheaper prestige models are fairly bland actually, usually a solid color or something. 

I don't know what the prices are in the U.S but take the 3727 in the pic, pretty much the upper spec Prestige 7, a somewhat comparable premium would be a RG927WZ. Ad proper Dimarzio's to the Premium and the price difference is stuff all, not to mention mahogany body/maple top vs basswood/veneer top. [/QUOTE]

The Ibanez RG927WZCZ-NTF is about $1000, sweetwater sells the RG3727FZ for $2000 (and the top actually sucks), its a lot more than just the pickups. Of course, I would actually shell out more $$ for a RG3727FZ, but anyways, I understand thats what Ibanez sees as their money maker.



eightsixboy said:


> I had a look at the UV70P and an Iron Label 7 the other day, and to be honest they "feel" like cheap guitars, the UV70P was very very plasticy. I ended up ordering a RG752fx for over $400 US cheaper then the UV and only slightly more then the iron label.
> 
> Even the guy at the store was like why would you buy a premium/iron label when you can get a prestige for the same or less.



I owned an iron label before, it felt OK, I don't hate the model, but its no prestige. The UV70P is a signature model thats very recognizable, so its not exactly right to compare their prices. 

Thats a nice guitar you ordered though, I was actually thinking about shelling the cash for that guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> Congratulations! You have the best Iron Label made yet!
> 
> Not even kidding, they're getting better but are still not great. On par with most of the Premium stuff now, but now the Premium stuff isn't as good.
> 
> Or your RG2228 could have been a stinker.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't anything new really, the cheaper lines have had more variation for at least the last 15 years. The overhead is so much lower from using cheaper hardware, materials and labor that creating different models is a much less risky endeavor from a business standpoint. This isn't unique to Ibanez either, look at how many more LTD/Grassroots/Edwards stuff there is compared to ESP or how many more Diamond Series Schecters compared to USA.
> 
> To me, the better hardware, materials and workmanship is all the flash I need.



Nothing wrong with my RG2228! It was fine in every way, though I think they changed the neck profile as I remember it being quite wide compared with my RGIR8, which is way more comfortable. Other than that and the bridge, I would still have it otherwise. 

That makes sense though, but I still think the Prestige models tend to look a little plain. A little flash wouldn't hurt to set them apart.


----------



## Zalbu

I don't know if I'm just unlucky or what but I bought my RG1570Z Prestige new in 2012 and I've already had to polish the frets on it once and replaced one fret that was completely busted. The frets on my old budget Schecter Omen-6 are in way better condition.

It could of course be a difference in the amount of hours I've put on each guitars but it's honestly making me skeptical to buy another Prestige if the frets became garbage on a Japanese made guitar in less than 3 years. I've seen RG's from the 90's with frets in better condition. The playability on it is of course top notch but it makes me hesitate less about picking up a Prestige or Iron Label yet since I don't want to spend that kind of money on a Premium if I get the same kind of problems again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Polishing frets typically has to be done every few years on traditional nickel silver frets, nothing out of the ordinary there. The biggest factors here are going to be how you maintain your instruments relative to how often you play them and the pH of your sweat.


----------



## Zalbu

Well, what maintenance can be done to prevent huge dings in the fret? http://puu.sh/lTYH3/978f77510f.jpg


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zalbu said:


> Well, what maintenance can be done to prevent huge dings in the fret? http://puu.sh/lTYH3/978f77510f.jpg



When I see that on a single fret, on a plain string, in all my years of guitar work, it seems like the guitar was dropped. Not saying that's what happened, but that's what it looks like. 

Ibanez doesn't make thier frets, they source them from the same OEM that supplies much of the industry, so perhaps a bad batch was had. I know in around 2002/2003 Fujigen, the company who Ibanez contracts to build the Prestige instruments tried sourcing cheaper wire, but they quickly went back after complaints. I haven't heard of that happening again.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Do you by any chance use EB cobalt strings? They trashed the nickel silver frets on my Universe within a year, and I'm light on my fretting hand.

If you're sure the guitar is a keeper, I'd just refret it with stainless and never look back. (probably not the answer you want..)


----------



## PunchLine

I don't know if it is the DiMarzio Fusion Edge pickups or Lee's setup but sounds from these new models just don't do it for me. Tonewise, I'd highly recommend the RG927WFXZC and RG921WZC Premium models. The SA1060WCZ Premium has been on the EU website for a while now; I believe it is along the same lines with the two aforementioned Premiums due to similar tonewoods but it must have a different feel and sound due to the hardware, arched top and pickups. Other than that, I'm curious about the CMM2, AR725, Artcore Vintage, plus the basses. The bass selection is fantastic. If only I played better...


----------



## Lotra

MaxOfMetal said:


> Polishing frets typically has to be done every few years on traditional nickel silver frets, nothing out of the ordinary there. The biggest factors here are going to be how you maintain your instruments relative to how often you play them and the pH of your sweat.



And also don't forget the type of strings he might be using


----------



## Leviathus

If they just took this...






Added 1 string, Lo-Pro, I would be pre-ordering so fast...
But i'm not feeling too lucky about the US catalog comin out and including something of the like.


----------



## eightsixboy

Thorerges said:


> They're definitely nowhere near it. The guitar i just posted is worth $2k, you can get a premium with more bling (and inferior hardware) for a fraction of that. The cheaper prestige models are fairly bland actually, usually a solid color or something.
> 
> I don't know what the prices are in the U.S but take the 3727 in the pic, pretty much the upper spec Prestige 7, a somewhat comparable premium would be a RG927WZ. Ad proper Dimarzio's to the Premium and the price difference is stuff all, not to mention mahogany body/maple top vs basswood/veneer top.





Thorerges said:


> The Ibanez RG927WZCZ-NTF is about $1000, sweetwater sells the RG3727FZ for $2000 (and the top actually sucks), its a lot more than just the pickups. Of course, I would actually shell out more $$ for a RG3727FZ, but anyways, I understand thats what Ibanez sees as their money maker.
> 
> 
> 
> I owned an iron label before, it felt OK, I don't hate the model, but its no prestige. The UV70P is a signature model thats very recognizable, so its not exactly right to compare their prices.
> 
> Thats a nice guitar you ordered though, I was actually thinking about shelling the cash for that guitar.




Yea fair enough. Don't know why the RG3727 is so expensive in the US compared to here in OZ though, until the recent price hike the RG3727 was about $1700 US or less at street price and the Premiums around $1100. But you are right about the top on the RG3727, its definitely not the best looking top. 


Jumping on the sweetwater site now, I would rather the RG752CBM in blue over the Premium RG927WZ, both very similarly priced. Only difference is cosmetic wood choice, which in reality would cost Ibanez bugger all to put on a guitar. 


I guess I'm just getting more anti premium after my recent experiences. I've had the RG927 as well as a heap more and they have all been disappointing besides the looks. 


To be fair though the Iron label series seem to be the best I have owned out of the Indo made guitars, they seem to be "simpler" so the overall QC seems better.


----------



## Zalbu

Ulvhedin said:


> Do you by any chance use EB cobalt strings? They trashed the nickel silver frets on my Universe within a year, and I'm light on my fretting hand.
> 
> If you're sure the guitar is a keeper, I'd just refret it with stainless and never look back. (probably not the answer you want..)


Nope, just regular strings. I used to use 10-52s in E standard but changed to 10-46 recently. But, eh, I assume it's normal wear, especially since I only play that guitar about 90% of the time I'm playing. It just feels weird when I have an old, crappy Schecter that doesn't have nearly the same amount of wear even though I've had it for years longer than the Ibby. 

I'd love to refret it with stainless steel frets but I have no idea if any stores around here even do that kind of job, I already have to travel 40 miles one way to the second biggest city in the country just to hand it in for regular fret jobs since the only store in my city that did repair jobs closed


----------



## big_aug

Ive owned lots of prestige guitars and quite a few premiums. The premiums were great guitars. Ive had nothing but good experience. Both new and used purchases. I'm cool with premiums. Excellent value, especially used.


----------



## myrtorp

I had a premium rg827, I didnt really like the shape of the neck on it. Also the high E string was too close to the edge of the fretboard, it would get stuck under a fret end while playing, ugh!

If my old Iron Label didnt have that old gibraltar i might have kept it.

I wonder what the DiMarzio® Fusion Edge pups will sound like!


----------



## Miek

The cynic in me thinks they're just a rebranding of what they already used for Ibanez/Dimarzio OEM pickups, but I hope they're actually kind of good? I don't know how much of that is the cleverly chosen name or cool looking (and well market-researched) guitars.

I've got to say, the Iron Label line, more than anything else, seems like it has the fastest turnaround from market research to production.


----------



## s2k9k

Leviathus said:


> If they just took this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added 1 string, Lo-Pro, I would be pre-ordering so fast...
> But i'm not feeling too lucky about the US catalog comin out and including something of the like.



OMG so true!


----------



## Deep Blue

I just want bright colors and maple fretboards.


----------



## Sean777

Its amazing there hasnt been a leak of the US Models/Catalog yet!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Deep Blue said:


> I just want bright colors and maple fretboards.



Testify


----------



## Lotra

Leviathus said:


> If they just took this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added 1 string, Lo-Pro, I would be pre-ordering so fast...
> But i'm not feeling too lucky about the US catalog comin out and including something of the like.


Those shark tooth inlays always killed the deal for me


----------



## Jaimie

Not going to NAMM, at university here in the UK, but got shown the early models list in sept and then the final catalog @ Ibanez HQ here in UK. Great stuff! I think a very promising year. Will be doing some demos at their place soon   I'm all over the poplar burl RGD, want to see how it sounds


----------



## Straponjones

Thorerges said:


> So I just spoke to a friend of mine who runs a guitar store. According to him, Iron Labels and Premiums sales are through the roof.
> 
> The issue with Prestige models are the consumers. People don't want to buy plain black/gray guitars and pay >$1000. Typically, premiums and Iron Labels can get these really fancy tops and pay a fraction of the price they would a prestige. Unfortunately, most people aren't as concerned with the playability as I think many guitarists are.
> 
> Anyways, that kind of explains why the RGD and RGA stuff, while aesthetically cool - are not MIJ. Sucks.
> 
> All in all, I am feeling less optimistic about the USA catalog. I was really hoping for a fixed bridge version of this, or just a prestige with a nicer aesthetic to it. Doubt I am getting that now.



I know exactly how you feel. I'm in the market to pick up a new sevenstring and I always wanted a Prestige fixed bridge and slap it with some Bare Knuckles. Seems the only option is the RGD2127FX...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Anyone know any pricing yet? Specifically the RGDIX6 and JBM20


----------



## Masoo2

UK prices from GuitarGuitar //

579 pounds and 799 respectively

$842 and $1162 UK prices, though they will probably be different in the US.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hmm well both sound nice to me. I like the RGD but I really like the look of the JBM


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think IbanezRules said it would be $900 for the 6-string RGD.


----------



## knet370

hoping to see atleast one 6/7 string reversed headstock in maple fretboard with a *NICE* top ala jackson ht6/ht7. it doesnt matter if its japan exclusive. i want it naow!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Boy-yoy-yoy-yoy-yoy-yoing...

Love me a blonde...


----------



## LordHar

I was thinking of getting a Talman Prestige for recording purposes, but of course, the one I had in mind (TM1803M) isn't in the european catalog  How typical


----------



## Given To Fly

Deep Blue said:


> I just want bright colors and maple fretboards.





knet370 said:


> hoping to see atleast one 6/7 string reversed headstock in maple fretboard with a *NICE* top ala jackson ht6/ht7. it doesnt matter if its japan exclusive. i want it naow!



You got your wish.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^ What is that?! I need that!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^It was a one off custom made by an employee at J-custom I think.


----------



## narad

Hrmph! Please no one get my hopes up for j-custom 7s in the NAMM 2016 thread if they're not for NAMM!


----------



## eightsixboy

Straponjones said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I'm in the market to pick up a new sevenstring and I always wanted a Prestige fixed bridge and slap it with some Bare Knuckles. Seems the only option is the RGD2127FX...



How about the RG752FXWM?


----------



## Deep Blue

Given To Fly said:


> You got your wish.



I do like that one quite a bit, but I'm thinking more along the lines of opaque finishes


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Deep Blue said:


> I just want bright colors and maple fretboards.



Everyone asks for that and then never follows through buying it. 

They cut the anniversary RG series off because of poor sales, same with the Sabers. The old RG3xxx models in bright colors didn't move, but the black, gray and whites ones were hits. 

Even the bright RG4xxx and JC models didn't move.






















All were either dogs or lukewarm on the market. 

They actually have a good spread of not-boring colors right now, but they don't seem to be moving at all compared to the more basic fare.


----------



## Deep Blue

^ I guess I'm in the minority, and you can't argue with sales. To be honest though, _almost_ none of those are appealing to me either. Gotta have that maple board to complete the look IMO. Which is why I'll most likely go for a RG550 or 770DX in the end.

To be fair, the RG655M and RG2550MZA are 90% of the way there.


----------



## cwhitey2

@MAX

All those guitars you listed have 1 common flaw....that middle pup 


Seriously get rig of that and I would actually consider buying one.


----------



## cip 123

IMO they give bright colours but maple fretboards are super rare on Ibanez even when they are actually put in to production its hard to find one. 

Thats why I've never owned one, love bright colours but can only find rosewood ones.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Deep Blue said:


> ^Gotta have that maple board to complete the look IMO.





cip 123 said:


> IMO they give bright colours but maple fretboards are super rare on Ibanez even when they are actually put in to production its hard to find one.
> 
> Thats why I've never owned one, love bright colours but can only find rosewood ones.




















cwhitey2 said:


> @MAX
> 
> All those guitars you listed have 1 common flaw....that middle pup
> 
> 
> Seriously get rig of that and I would actually consider buying one.


----------



## celticelk

cwhitey2 said:


> @MAX
> 
> All those guitars you listed have 1 common flaw....that middle pup
> 
> 
> Seriously get rig of that and I would actually consider buying one.



Does it actively interfere with your playing, or can you just not be bothered to flip through the extra positions on the switch when moving between the neck and bridge?


----------



## Deep Blue

@Max You've got me with the 3250, love those. In the same situation with the 550 and 770 there though, will just have to find it used (which I'm fine with).


----------



## Edika

I don't know if someone posted this yet but Andertons are having pre orders for the RGD and RGA Iron Labels for £579 for the 6 string and £649 for the 7 string. I think I'm going to burst with excitement that these are this affordable and with frustration because I'm seriously thinking of ordering that RGA7.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> I don't know if someone posted this yet but Andertons are having pre orders for the RGD and RGA Iron Labels for £579 for the 6 string and £649 for the 7 string. I think I'm going to burst with excitement that these are this affordable and with frustration because I'm seriously thinking of ordering that RGA7.



Do yourself a favor, if you buy one of these, try to get in on a later batch. The first run or two of the Indo Ibanez stuff can be a little iffy, especially the first batch which is rushed to dealers.


----------



## Spicypickles

The RGD's are giving me some serious bloodflow, even with the funky tops (I think they look cool).


----------



## cwhitey2

MaxOfMetal said:


>




I already own one of those


----------



## lucidguitar

LordHar said:


> I was thinking of getting a Talman Prestige for recording purposes, but of course, the one I had in mind (TM1803M) isn't in the european catalog  How typical



Sorry man, I got one very recently myself for the exact same purpose (recording), and I have to say that have the middle pickup to just dial in when you want it is great for that. The neck and bridge are good on their own, and together of course, but having the the middle to dial in those quacky and glassy out of phase sounds is great for recording. I could see it being a pain to handle live to make quick changes on the fly... but I love the versatility it has. I'd see if someone could custom order one over for you. Now I just need one more for Eb and 2 Talman Prestige start styles for E and Eb and I'll be happy. So Ibanez better keep making them for a little while at least. I don't have an infinite supply of money laying around and they have a habit of putting out things I like... but only for a year or two and then they go away. Why can't you be patient Ibanez... I'm just trying to hand you my money


----------



## Mangle

I remember those neon S sixers coming and going. I would've owned a green one without a doubt. Skipping around on a righty (even with those horrendous matching strings) in the local GC in Vegas back then was just so much fun I was on the verge of walking out with one anyway! I'd own an absolute wall of Ibby's if it weren't for the way it is.

Don't know that I'm in any way feeling any anticipation or hype for any kind of left-handed releases from Ibanez but you know, I doubt I'll be pleasantly surprised either.


----------



## Bdtunn

Mangle said:


> I remember those neon S sixers coming and going. I would've owned a green one without a doubt. Skipping around on a righty (even with those horrendous matching strings) in the local GC in Vegas back then was just so much fun I was on the verge of walking out with one anyway! I'd own an absolute wall of Ibby's if it weren't for the way it is.
> 
> Don't know that I'm in any way feeling any anticipation or hype for any kind of left-handed releases from Ibanez but you know, I doubt I'll be pleasantly surprised either.




There are pics early in this thread of a blue lefty RG655! 
I'd be ok with that


----------



## Underworld

RGA7... Iron Label or not, looks like I'm fucked.


----------



## Geysd

TheTrooper said:


> I'm sure the JBM20 and 27 will sell like hotcakes (and I guess the JBM100 sold pretty damn good) but a Japan model of the JBM 7 would've been cooler.
> I understand why they made the cheaper Indonesian version and the "cuts" on costs, but the Rosewood board kinda clashes with the overall look.
> It's cool that they decided to keep the Locking Tuners concept on the lower models too.
> The Gotoh MG-T are really cool, and I honestly think they updated (Upgraded I should say) since the ratio is 18:1 vs 12:1 of the Sperzels on the Japan model.



Oh man the last three look so amazing, does anyone have an idea for the prices?


----------



## Miek

andertons has some of them up for preorder so you can convert those gbp prices to euro and probably get pretty close.

also take off a chunk to account for vat, unless your country has an analogue to it


----------



## eightsixboy

celticelk said:


> Does it actively interfere with your playing, or can you just not be bothered to flip through the extra positions on the switch when moving between the neck and bridge?





I think its both for a lot of people. I know I always hit middle pickups so wind them all the way down. And unless you desperately want a single coil tone its pretty much not required. 


Its a fairly easy fix on a guitar with a pick guard though, just get a pick guard that's HH instead of HSH.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

http://http://content.andertons.co.uk/2/1/images/catalog/i/xxld_99829-tmpB4D1.jpg

This thing looks pretty rad too


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

The RGDs are growing on me . I originally didn't like them but I want that 6 string.


----------



## Miek

MrHelloGuitar said:


> http://http://content.andertons.co.uk/2/1/images/catalog/i/xxld_99829-tmpB4D1.jpg
> 
> This thing looks pretty rad too



image no worky

also i gotta say the bowen is pretty pricey at first glance but i think it's actually fairly reasonable all things considered


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Miek said:


> image no worky
> 
> also i gotta say the bowen is pretty pricey at first glance but i think it's actually fairly reasonable all things considered



I fell in love with it but my only issue is dropping that price for something so simplistic as black and gold. Any word static us price? I did the GBP conversion already


----------



## Miek

Im gonna guess 999 usd but we'll see


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Miek said:


> Im gonna guess 999 usd but we'll see



Hoping lol. If so you'll see a NGD!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

Miek said:


> image no worky
> 
> also i gotta say the bowen is pretty pricey at first glance but i think it's actually fairly reasonable all things considered



Well darn. Here's the link to the page. 

Ibanez RG927WFXZC-NTF RG PREMIUM 7 string Natural Flat | Andertons 

Basically a fixed bridge premium 7 w/ wenge/bubinga neck. I am okay with this.


----------



## s2k9k

I believe the JB 7 string is gonna be at 1499. Of course I might be wrong.


----------



## ThePIGI King

^Speaking of JB...where's my JB Brubaker Sig


----------



## kevdes93

With the return of the RGA maybe he'll get one next year!


----------



## eightsixboy

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Well darn. Here's the link to the page.
> 
> Ibanez RG927WFXZC-NTF RG PREMIUM 7 string Natural Flat | Andertons
> 
> Basically a fixed bridge premium 7 w/ wenge/bubinga neck. I am okay with this.





Going by the Andertons site for roughly an extra $100 US gets you the prestige RG752FX. Its actually around $100 US cheaper here (OZ) to get the prestige then the premium. 


I've had the Floyd version of the RG927, don't want to put you off, but the finish dents incredibly easy due to soft basswood body having no clear coat. Most premiums have that finish for some reason.


----------



## knet370

no signs of the rga prestige comeback? i'd like to have atleast 2. 1 trem and 1 fixed.


----------



## BlackStar7

Every year I hope for more a interesting/varied Prestige line, and every year Ibanez says "nah." Thorerges and Max's very informative posts explain this phenomenon well, and it undoubtedly makes sense from a business perspective for Ibanez to focus so strongly on the Iron Label/Premium stuff, but as a loving owner of a RGA321, it still seems a bit tragic to me that the brand is so overwhelmingly focused on Indonesian-made guitars given the serious quality of the Prestige line.


----------



## cip 123

@Max I know they make maple boarded ones but it's that for some reason they're so hard to find, I do like to try out my guitars first and for me Maple boarded Ibanez are just hard to come by even though they are made in wide varieties.

Thats the point I was trying to make


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

BlackStar7 said:


> Every year I hope for more a interesting/varied Prestige line, and every year Ibanez says "nah." Thorerges and Max's very informative posts explain this phenomenon well, and it undoubtedly makes sense from a business perspective for Ibanez to focus so strongly on the Iron Label/Premium stuff, but as a loving owner of a RGA321, it still seems a bit tragic to me that the brand is so overwhelmingly focused on Indonesian-made guitars given the serious quality of the Prestige line.



You kinda have to think who Prestige is competing against - ESP is more expensive and more boring. Jackson USA is way more expensive, the only things in the same price range with variety are Carvin and PRS S2. An Ibanez is better proportioned than either, and it comes with DiMarzios. 

I totally hear you about a non-boring hardtail S-series without binding, though.


----------



## laxu

BlackStar7 said:


> Every year I hope for more a interesting/varied Prestige line, and every year Ibanez says "nah." Thorerges and Max's very informative posts explain this phenomenon well, and it undoubtedly makes sense from a business perspective for Ibanez to focus so strongly on the Iron Label/Premium stuff, but as a loving owner of a RGA321, it still seems a bit tragic to me that the brand is so overwhelmingly focused on Indonesian-made guitars given the serious quality of the Prestige line.



To me it seems like they are trying to phase out the Prestige lineup as soon as they get the Premium stuff quality up. It's really a chicken and egg situation. Ibanez keeps pumping out black RGs, people like RGs but have no other colors to pick from so they settle for black, Ibanez sees black sells and makes more.

That said, when they try to introduce some other color they often get it wrong. Just the wrong shade of blue or red that just looks a bit dull. The Vintage Violin color is probably the best they've made.


----------



## Andromalia

The main issue I guess is that when Ibanez goes to produce a guitar that people want, they change something and it becomes a fail. Maybe that pink and yellow guitar people wanted might have sold if it didn't have an edge II bridge nobody wants.

I can pretty much guarantee the same RGA as the Iron Label with a Prestige and a low pro edge would sell like hotcakes. But... they won't do it. 
Next prestige 7 will be what people want.... minus one annoying thing for some reason Ibanez believed they had to include.

Iron Labels sell because they have branded pickups. End of story. People don't want to have to swap pickups when they buy a guitar. (No, we're not "people", we're nerds)


----------



## Zalbu

All I want is more HSH hardtails, is there a reason for why Ibanez tends to go with HSH on their trem guitars and HH on their hardtails? I know that the HH's have a 5 way switch but it's not really the same.


----------



## Edika

MaxOfMetal said:


> Do yourself a favor, if you buy one of these, try to get in on a later batch. The first run or two of the Indo Ibanez stuff can be a little iffy, especially the first batch which is rushed to dealers.



After all the comments I've read about Iron Labels all these years I'm not rushing to buy one. There are several people here, including you, that have a lot of experience on guitars and gear that I trust their judgement. I'll leave it to people with deeper pockets than mine and/or more impatient to give some feedback first.
Still these are the first (especially the RGA7) Ibanez models that they aesthetically appealed to me and I can afford without going second hand and it got me exited .


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BlackStar7 said:


> Every year I hope for more a interesting/varied Prestige line, and every year Ibanez says "nah." Thorerges and Max's very informative posts explain this phenomenon well, and it undoubtedly makes sense from a business perspective for Ibanez to focus so strongly on the Iron Label/Premium stuff, but as a loving owner of a RGA321, it still seems a bit tragic to me that the brand is so overwhelmingly focused on Indonesian-made guitars given the serious quality of the Prestige line.



The Prestige line goes in and out of favor with the value of the Yen, it's that simple. 

If Ibanez can't price it right, they're not going to build it (limited edition/artist models with a built in fanbase no included). They learned that the hard way around 2008/2009 when the economy nose dived and no one was buying the Prestige models. 



cip 123 said:


> @Max I know they make maple boarded ones but it's that for some reason they're so hard to find, I do like to try out my guitars first and for me Maple boarded Ibanez are just hard to come by even though they are made in wide varieties.
> 
> Thats the point I was trying to make



I hear ya, with online shops absolutely killing the brick and mortar shops it's getting harder and harder to actually try things in person with no initial investment. 



laxu said:


> To me it seems like they are trying to phase out the Prestige lineup as soon as they get the Premium stuff quality up. It's really a chicken and egg situation. Ibanez keeps pumping out black RGs, people like RGs but have no other colors to pick from so they settle for black, Ibanez sees black sells and makes more.
> 
> That said, when they try to introduce some other color they often get it wrong. Just the wrong shade of blue or red that just looks a bit dull. The Vintage Violin color is probably the best they've made.



The Premium line are actually stagnating, minus new artist models, and the Prestige line has exploded in variety the last couple years. 

It's easy to say folks only buy black because it's the only option, but actual sales say otherwise. Just about every model for the last four or five years has come in a color other than black, in addition to black. Even then, even with other "safe" colors like white, black always sells best. 



Andromalia said:


> The main issue I guess is that when Ibanez goes to produce a guitar that people want, they change something and it becomes a fail. Maybe that pink and yellow guitar people wanted might have sold if it didn't have an edge II bridge nobody wants.
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee the same RGA as the Iron Label with a Prestige and a low pro edge would sell like hotcakes. But... they won't do it.
> Next prestige 7 will be what people want.... minus one annoying thing for some reason Ibanez believed they had to include.
> 
> Iron Labels sell because they have branded pickups. End of story. People don't want to have to swap pickups when they buy a guitar. (No, we're not "people", we're nerds)



There will always be that "one little spec" that everyone rallies behind as the reason not to buy, but that goes for pretty much every off-the-shelf brand.

The Iron Labels sell because they're cheap, have "fancy" specs, and they're getting pushed into stores in huge numbers. Add in the fact no one cares about where guitars are made and few guitar buyers can spot a quality guitar if it bit them on the nose. 

The mid-range market is king, and Iron Label fit that well. Where spec sheets and aesthetics trump quality and practicality almost every time.


----------



## eightsixboy

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Premium line are actually stagnating, minus new artist models, and the Prestige line has exploded in variety the last couple years.




Depends on the country. Besides Japan everywhere else is stuck with pretty much the same Prestige line year after year, bar a few model updates or the RG655 there hasn't been anything really "new" from the prestige line for awhile. 


In contrast there is almost to many Premiums to choose from, they seem to have like 4 or more versions of the RG921 as an example, maple top, burl top, rosewood top etc etc. They need to start doing this with the Prestige line.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

eightsixboy said:


> Depends on the country. Besides Japan everywhere else is stuck with pretty much the same Prestige line year after year, bar a few model updates or the RG655 there hasn't been anything really "new" from the prestige line for awhile.
> 
> 
> In contrast there is almost to many Premiums to choose from, they seem to have like 4 or more versions of the RG921 as an example, maple top, burl top, rosewood top etc etc. They need to start doing this with the Prestige line.



What comes out in what country is dependent on the individual importers/distributors, Ibanez doesn't have total control of what model goes where. 

They have staple models, like the RG1xxx/RGxxx and it's derivatives, but they've come out with some different stuff that they've actually never previously offered in the last 10 years, not all of it did well, but the tried. 

Stuff like:
- Fixed Bridge Prestige Sabers 
- Ebony Boarded/BKP Equipped Uppercut Series 
- 30 Fret RG
- Non-locking Trems on RGs and Sabers 
- Return of Lo-Pro and Original Edge 
- Simplified Hardware on 8 Strings 
- 9 String RG
- Prestige Artist 

That's only been the last five or so years. If you look through the catalogs, pretty much every year has at least three new RGs, a Saber, and then a wildcard like an RGD or FR. 

As for the Premium series, as you said, they just keep pumping out 921s with different veneers, and the quality has been going down on them too. Finding Premium models with the much touted "semi-hemi" frets is becoming a rarity.


----------



## Miek

Really? That's a bummer about the fretwork on the premiums. That was one of the things that made them appealing to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Miek said:


> Really? That's a bummer about the fretwork on the premiums. That was one of the things that made them appealing to me.



If I had to guess they just can't keep up with the volume. The Premium models still sell incredibly well, even with the fine details on the decline. 

I could see them merging the Premium and Iron Label series into one down the road, especially with specs and quality of the two getting closer and closer. 

They're even starting to look the same:










Though, it wouldn't totally surprise me if the Premium series gets axed entirely pretty soon.


----------



## Miek

I know they'd never share it but I'd like to hear more behind the scenes stuff about the premium line.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Premium series was thier vehicle in which to drop the stigma attached to non-Japanese Ibanez models. Apparently it succeeded, and thus it's job is mostly done. 

Now that folks don't instantly associate MII Ibanez with junk they can push the Iron Labels.


----------



## Church2224

It seems to me Premiums were meant to be Ibanez's answer to the LTD Deluxe line from ESP. Higher end "imported guitars." Except LTD Deluxes are actually... good. I never played a Premium that was worth it. 

Also call me crazy but if Ibanez keeps their current Prestige line up from 2015 for 2016, I will be completely happy. Currently they actually have a fantastic line up overall. My RG655 is a sweet guitar and I played an RG852 a a couple days ago that was incredible as well. They knocked the current US line up out of the park.


----------



## Zalbu

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's easy to say folks only buy black because it's the only option, but actual sales say otherwise. Just about every model for the last four or five years has come in a color other than black, in addition to black. Even then, even with other "safe" colors like white, black always sells best.


I would have loved to buy my RG1570Z in any other color than black but I didn't find a single store here in Europe that didn't only carry the black version, so...


----------



## rewihendrix

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Premium series was thier vehicle in which to drop the stigma attached to non-Japanese Ibanez models. Apparently it succeeded, and thus it's job is mostly done.



I'm all for removing the stigma of country of origin, but they want to have their cake and eat it too:

They're attempting to retain the prestige of ahem Prestige by making it the only line where you can get the super thin Wizard necks and the nicer trems. 

I actually think Prestige is excellent value (particularly in comparison with the top line from other brands). And I love that they've brought in some really affordable fixed bridge models too.


----------



## jl-austin

The whole point of the premium line was to keep the cost down. Year after year the Yen was increasing in value vs the dollar. Ibanez wanted a line of guitars between the Prestige (which where around $1600) and the normal line (which where about $450).

Then the Yen dropped in vaule, which made the premiums some what pointless. However, I think Ibanez will keep the line, just in case the Yen increases in value again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zalbu said:


> I would have loved to buy my RG1570Z in any other color than black but I didn't find a single store here in Europe that didn't only carry the black version, so...



And they refused to order the blue or red one? Both were available in Europe.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

I'd be perfectly happy if they'd release 7 string versions of the RG655/2550's, with Lo-Pro's and maple boards. Hell, I'd take black even.


----------



## Matt_D_

You know. I find the the prestige line to be in a weird place right now.

the main prestige line was priced very aggressively (1k - 1.5k) which puts them in line with schecters upper end, yet still korean output. and the upper end of the also korean LTD line, the mexican jackson and fender lines too. You'd think they'd be killing the competition but thats not really the vibe i get. Hell even gibson has some USA models in this range now. its all a bit crowded and the prestige core line is very bare bones compared to the competition.

the upper end prestige line (ie: sigs) are priced 2.5k+, inline with EBMM, PRS's S2 and CE line, Gibson's LP Trad, etc etc. Generally brands which carry a little more clout and prestige than, well, the prestige line. I'd hope that ibanez upper end line can match the build and fit of the aforementioned other brands, and while their lower line prestiges are great, they're not really at the same quality level as a 2.5k instrument.

So, i'm not really surprised to see more korean and indonesian models where they can offer more features for a lower price than the "core prestige", even if the quality is lower. 
And re-using the same body/neck for the JBM20/27 and RGA6/7 line is smart business.

what i'm _really_ interested in seeing is where ibanez position the prestige line. Will they continue the aggressive price point? will they back off a little and offer a better pickup selection (and not the 600$ mark up on the bareknuckle models, seriously. I love the FRUC but damn), will they try and aim squarely at 2.5k and drop the cheaper prestiges? 

interesting times. 

seriously though. why by a Iron Label RGA when you can buy a second hand RGA121 prestige for the same price? This is the interesting problem ibanez have.


----------



## Nlelith

I'm not surprised that Premiums sell well. I didn't really see any horror stories about their quality. Many people mention minor imperfections, though. Mine RG721RW is full of them, actually, but they don't affect playability, and I can live with it... That being said, I'm not going to buy another Premium any time soon, and I wouldn't recommend anyone to do it, until they are on a really tight budget.

Also, Ibanez do manufacture a lot of colorful/natural Prestiges, most of them are 6-strings. though. There's literally only 4 black Prestige RGs on their website now, two of which are regular black (RG2228; RG90BKP), one trans black (RG3727FZ) and one metallic black (RG655 color _option_). So I think they'll introduce more natural/colorful Prestige 7/8-strings sooner or later. And I agree that more maple boards won't hurt either. I wonder how well last year's RG852MPB did...


----------



## Zalbu

MaxOfMetal said:


> And they refused to order the blue or red one? Both were available in Europe.


Not sure actually, I buy all my gear on Thomann since we have one tiny music store where I live and I didn't think of asking.

Also, what happened to the regular RG652 models?


----------



## PunchLine

At the end of the day, Ibanez is a for profit company and they need to sell guitars with meaningful profit margins. It is very difficult to forecast which colors, wood, pickup, hardware combination will sell well aside for the classic and proven stuff. When you factor in the variety of bass, electric and acoustic guitar models that Ibanez offers, you are dealing with a huge number of combinations. The company needs to decide all that, order material, parts, etc., sub-contract manufacturing contracts ahead of time so the products are available for the customers and consumers in time. I wouldn't wanna be among the team who makes these decisions  

Nevertheless Ibanez continues to try and come up with new stuff every year, they have many models at various price points, great design - best headstock designs in the industry imo -, ability to mass-produce and distribute instruments with features that are typically available from boutique builders. If you don't like what they have this year, just wait and you'll probably find something that you will like the next year. Or just look through past catalogs and I bet you'll find a model that you'll love and did not know it existed at all. It happens to me quite often


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Matt_D_ said:


> the main prestige line was priced very aggressively (1k - 1.5k) which puts them in line with schecters upper end, yet still korean output. and the upper end of the also korean LTD line, the mexican jackson and fender lines too. You'd think they'd be killing the competition but thats not really the vibe i get. Hell even gibson has some USA models in this range now. its all a bit crowded and the prestige core line is very bare bones compared to the competition.



The Prestige line is actually selling very well right now, and has been the past few years. I think either last year or the year before was one of thier best in something like a decade. 



> the upper end prestige line (ie: sigs) are priced 2.5k+, inline with EBMM, PRS's S2 and CE line, Gibson's LP Trad, etc etc. Generally brands which carry a little more clout and prestige than, well, the prestige line. I'd hope that ibanez upper end line can match the build and fit of the aforementioned other brands, and while their lower line prestiges are great, they're not really at the same quality level as a 2.5k instrument.



The sig models are actually, from a quality standpoint, a step or so above the regular Prestige line. They're made in significantly smaller batches, given finer attention to detail, and first choice on materials. 



> what i'm _really_ interested in seeing is where ibanez position the prestige line. Will they continue the aggressive price point? will they back off a little and offer a better pickup selection (and not the 600$ mark up on the bareknuckle models, seriously. I love the FRUC but damn), will they try and aim squarely at 2.5k and drop the cheaper prestiges?



Ibanez is firmly at the mercy of the Yen. They've shown time and time again to price according to the value of thier home currency, which isn't surprising since all MIJ guitars are OEM made. 

It's less of Ibanez deciding what model will sell for less, but choosing a price point and tailoring the specs to that.



> seriously though. why by a Iron Label RGA when you can buy a second hand RGA121 prestige for the same price? This is the interesting problem ibanez have.



It's different for us guitar nerds. Everything can be had cheaper used, but tons of folks, the majority in fact, tend to buy new instruments.


----------



## Andromalia

Well, the thing is, and it's likely totally a personal bias, if the price goes north of 1500 for a japanese guitar then I'm grabbing an ESP not an Ibby. Ibanez has value in the midrange but their value gets less evident when the price is rising. For 1500 ESP doesn't give you bland pickups and a subpar tremolo. (Since I gather from here that what people want are lopros and not the more recent Ibanez creations)

I never really associated Ibanez with high grade instruments, more like value. I played a JS2000 recently, it's... well, it's not a bad guitar. But I'm feeling for the selling price ESP is better. (Currently ogling an ESP formula new for 1200&#8364;. Ibanez can't beat that)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andromalia said:


> Well, the thing is, and it's likely totally a personal bias, if the price goes north of 1500 for a japanese guitar then I'm grabbing an ESP not an Ibby. Ibanez has value in the midrange but their value gets less evident when the price is rising. For 1500 ESP doesn't give you bland pickups and a subpar tremolo. (Since I gather from here that what people want are lopros and not the more recent Ibanez creations)
> 
> I never really associated Ibanez with high grade instruments, more like value. I played a JS2000 recently, it's... well, it's not a bad guitar. But I'm feeling for the selling price ESP is better. (Currently ogling an ESP formula new for 1200. Ibanez can't beat that)



Well, of course preference is king. 

If the necks, hardware, and overall brand isn't your cup of tea, then obviously you should look elsewhere. 

It doesn't hurt that ESP has much better pricing in Europe.


----------



## LordHar

https://www.youtube.com/user/PMTVUK/videos

Bunch of short 2016 videos here.


----------



## PunchLine

LordHar said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/PMTVUK/videos
> 
> Bunch of short 2016 videos here.



Hey thanks! He actually shows the AR725 and ASV10A that I was curious about  The ASV10A sound pretty cool!


----------



## LordHar

PunchLine said:


> Hey thanks! He actually shows the AR725 and ASV10A that I was curious about  The ASV10A sound pretty cool!



It sounds great, but the relicing might be a bit too much for me. I' didn't expect it to be this severe and have to see it in person first.


----------



## A-Branger

LordHar said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/PMTVUK/videos
> 
> Bunch of short 2016 videos here.



cool, but really awful clips. If you are going to do demo videos of new gear at least have a proper audio recording of the instrument!!. How are you pretending to "demo" a new guitar if you are only going to hear the sound of it trough an amp + room noise + cheap on-board camera mic 

also, try to learn the features of the instruments, instead of guessing


----------



## gunch

More hardtail sabers! or at least solid color finishes on the S5521

I hope the RGIT20FE sticks around this year too


----------



## Dalcan

LordHar said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/PMTVUK/videos
> 
> Bunch of short 2016 videos here.



Thanks dude!


----------



## Mordecai

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozioU_IwPCM decent review not sure if it was posted yet. but here ya go.


----------



## PunchLine

LordHar said:


> It sounds great, but the relicing might be a bit too much for me. I' didn't expect it to be this severe and have to see it in person first.



I agree with you. I was thinking about the same especially after he showed the tuners. I went do I wanna pay for this when I spend all that time to clean and shine the hardware on my old guitars  Still it sounds nice and it's worth checking out...


----------



## PunchLine

A-Branger said:


> also, try to learn the features of the instruments, instead of guessing



He says the RG927WFXZC has rosewood top if I'm not mistaken when it has ziricote top  I love this guitar so I had to correct it 

Having said that, I think this place is the office/show-demo room of Ibanez UK and UK dealers just drive there and shoot their own videos for promoting the models they have ordered for their stores. Dawson's Music (Lee Wrath) demos are shot in the same room.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, it looks like the US catalog is going to look a lot like the EU catalog, but won't have a lot of the Premiums, or none at all. Not sure how true this is, so just keep a look out for the catalog in the upcoming week.


----------



## eightsixboy

MaxOfMetal said:


> What comes out in what country is dependent on the individual importers/distributors, Ibanez doesn't have total control of what model goes where.
> 
> They have staple models, like the RG1xxx/RGxxx and it's derivatives, but they've come out with some different stuff that they've actually never previously offered in the last 10 years, not all of it did well, but the tried.
> 
> Stuff like:
> - Fixed Bridge Prestige Sabers
> - Ebony Boarded/BKP Equipped Uppercut Series
> - 30 Fret RG
> - Non-locking Trems on RGs and Sabers
> - Return of Lo-Pro and Original Edge
> - Simplified Hardware on 8 Strings
> - 9 String RG
> - Prestige Artist
> 
> That's only been the last five or so years. If you look through the catalogs, pretty much every year has at least three new RGs, a Saber, and then a wildcard like an RGD or FR.
> 
> As for the Premium series, as you said, they just keep pumping out 921s with different veneers, and the quality has been going down on them too. Finding Premium models with the much touted "semi-hemi" frets is becoming a rarity.





That is true to a certain extent I guess with a few prestige only models, but they pretty much have versions with the same specs in premium and iron label series ie ebony boards, fixed bridges, 8/9 string etc etc same with normal indo built stuff, so to me anyway it seems like their not really pushing the Prestige range with prestige only versions. 


Its not like if you really wanted an ebony board in a 7 string you had to buy the uppercut series or another prestige, you can just pick up an iron label. There mistake was releasing prestige models know one asked for, like the 30 fret. 


I think what a lot of us really want is the good stuff from the premium/iron labels in a prestige. All they would have to do is a take a few of there "cheaper" prestige line like the RG652 or RG2550Z and ad a wenge/bubinga neck or similar. But I guess that would defeat the purpose of the Premium series. 


I do also wonder how much influence Ibanez have on distributors though, surely the distributers aren't silly enough to bring in the same stuff over and over when there is like 2 or 3 other "better" versions of the same model in some cases. I was just chatting to a friend at a music store the other day and he reckons they sold 2 RG2550z's in a matter of weeks, yet they have the same premiums/iron labels sitting for ages. Makes you wonder.


----------



## PBGas

Andromalia said:


> Well, the thing is, and it's likely totally a personal bias, if the price goes north of 1500 for a japanese guitar then I'm grabbing an ESP not an Ibby. Ibanez has value in the midrange but their value gets less evident when the price is rising. For 1500 ESP doesn't give you bland pickups and a subpar tremolo. (Since I gather from here that what people want are lopros and not the more recent Ibanez creations)
> 
> I never really associated Ibanez with high grade instruments, more like value. I played a JS2000 recently, it's... well, it's not a bad guitar. But I'm feeling for the selling price ESP is better. (Currently ogling an ESP formula new for 1200. Ibanez can't beat that)



We all have our preferences, no question. In any case, I've never met an ESP that I have particularly liked or has made me go, wow! I find the ones I have tried to be stiff. They are way over priced up here as well, ridiculously so for what you are getting. They look like nice quality instruments, no question. The LTD stuff seems to be priced well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

eightsixboy said:


> That is true to a certain extent I guess with a few prestige only models, but they pretty much have versions with the same specs in premium and iron label series ie ebony boards, fixed bridges, 8/9 string etc etc same with normal indo built stuff, so to me anyway it seems like their not really pushing the Prestige range with prestige only versions.



You don't buy Prestige models purely for the spec sheet, you buy it because you want superior materials, hardware and build. 




> Its not like if you really wanted an ebony board in a 7 string you had to buy the uppercut series or another prestige, you can just pick up an iron label. There mistake was releasing prestige models know one asked for, like the 30 fret.



If you want a piece of "ebony", you get an Iron Label. If you want a piece of ebony you get a Prestige. 

As for the stuff "no one asks for", it's still something new and different. 



> I think what a lot of us really want is the good stuff from the premium/iron labels in a prestige. All they would have to do is a take a few of there "cheaper" prestige line like the RG652 or RG2550Z and ad a wenge/bubinga neck or similar. But I guess that would defeat the purpose of the Premium series.



So you just want prettier Prestige models? I get where you're coming from, but I guess I'm in the silent majority who likes more simple "honest" aesthetics. 



> I do also wonder how much influence Ibanez have on distributors though, surely the distributers aren't silly enough to bring in the same stuff over and over when there is like 2 or 3 other "better" versions of the same model in some cases. I was just chatting to a friend at a music store the other day and he reckons they sold 2 RG2550z's in a matter of weeks, yet they have the same premiums/iron labels sitting for ages. Makes you wonder.



Distributors have a TON of control, especially with Ibanez' business model. They choose what entire regions get and tell Ibanez what sells.


----------



## Xaios

MaxOfMetal said:


> Distributors have a TON of control, especially with Ibanez' business model. They choose what entire regions get and tell Ibanez what sells.



...which is an especially huge pain in the ass when dealing with a useless distributor like Efkay.


----------



## BigPhi84

I just wish that they would release more guitars with the Wizard HP neck (The FR6UC is the only current model that sports the Wizard HP, I believe.) That 17mm Super Wizard HP neck profile is just a little too thin & flat for my taste. Funny how 1mm can make a difference, I know. 


When the Ibanez Premium Factory in Jawa Timur, Indonesia was first built, I remember people forecasting gloom & doom about the Prestige line's demise (and consequently, Hoshino-Gakki's relationship with their Japanese OEM, FujiGen-Gakki). So far, it seems like all of that foreboding proved for naught, but I do wonder if one thing... maybe MaxofMetal knows. Are the Iron Label guitars produced in Jawa Timur, or are they made in a completely different Indonesian factory by an OEM? If the former is true, maybe that could partly explain Ibanez's big push in the Iron Label models, i.e. better profit margins as they could cut out a middleman (FujiGen or an Indonesian OEM) so to speak, since Hoshino-Gakki owns the Jawa Timur factory.


----------



## Xaios

I believe that Iron Label is the same OEM as their past pre-Premium Indo models, although I'll let Max confirm.


----------



## LordHar

https://www.youtube.com/user/PMTVUK/videos

Just a heads up that they are posting more videos.


----------



## USMarine75

???


----------



## Spicypickles

Ibeenhad looks infinitely better.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I agree. I don't know why it looks better, but it does. Maybe because it doesn't seem as drastic as the Carvin.


----------



## DeepSixed

Xaios said:


> I believe that Iron Label is the same OEM as their past pre-Premium Indo models, although I'll let Max confirm.



I'm pretty sure that both the standard Indo line (including the Iron Labels) and the Premiums are made at Cort's Indonesian factory. I've not been able to find this in writing anywhere, but Cort is in Jawa Timur. The "Premium Factory" isn't an entire factory, but rather a portion of the factory Ibanez bought into and instituted their own training and supervisors. So all the Indonesian Ibanez are coming from the same place, just not the same assembly line.


----------



## s2k9k

Spicypickles said:


> Ibeenhad looks infinitely better.



1000x better


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DeepSixed said:


> I'm pretty sure that both the standard Indo line (including the Iron Labels) and the Premiums are made at Cort's Indonesian factory. I've not been able to find this in writing anywhere, but Cort is in Jawa Timur. The "Premium Factory" isn't an entire factory, but rather a portion of the factory Ibanez bought into and instituted their own training and supervisors. So all the Indonesian Ibanez are coming from the same place, just not the same assembly line.



Pretty much this. 

All the poking, prodding and research I've done points to this.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I was led to believe it was a separate facility, and the amount of stolen parts you see on ebay would suggest that it is definitely a different place, because all the stolen parts are Premium. [at least they seem to be]

I was told this year while complaining about QC he "thought Ibanez had divested themselves of that investment" but he could not confirm then or since if Ibanez is or is not still a partner.


----------



## eightsixboy

MaxOfMetal said:


> You don't buy Prestige models purely for the spec sheet, you buy it because you want superior materials, hardware and build.



Exactly. But when they are pushing Iron labels with proper pickups, Gotoh locking tuners, ebony boards etc you have to ask what are they trying to achieve here? They need to make the similarly priced Prestige models more appealing. 

I get the whole quality/upgraded hardware on the prestige models, thats why I bought a RG752fx over a more expensive Premium, but most people don't see that. Most see slightly cheaper + good hardware or fancy wood choices.



MaxOfMetal said:


> If you want a piece of "ebony", you get an Iron Label. If you want a piece of ebony you get a Prestige.
> 
> As for the stuff "no one asks for", it's still something new and different.


Besides the over priced upper cut series your pretty much looking at J Customs if you want ebony.

Its something new and different yes but I wouldn't go as far as saying they have exploded in variety because of a few models. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> So you just want prettier Prestige models? I get where you're coming from, but I guess I'm in the silent majority who likes more simple "honest" aesthetics.



Not at all, but it would be nice if they incorporated other neck woods or tops on more models though and not just limited to the premiums. 

Considering how little it would cost them to manufacturer it compared to the normal maple necks/rosewood I would say its down t them wanting to keep the premium line more attractive vs the prestige. 





MaxOfMetal said:


> Distributors have a TON of control, especially with Ibanez' business model. They choose what entire regions get and tell Ibanez what sells.



That's very disapointing to hear then, as I'm not the only one who is annoyed that there are a ton of nice Rg's and S series that we will never see. If you compare the U.S or OZ online Catalog to the Japanese one it staggering how much difference in variety there is.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

eightsixboy said:


> Exactly. But when they are pushing Iron labels with proper pickups, Gotoh locking tuners, ebony boards etc you have to ask what are they trying to achieve here? They need to make the similarly priced Prestige models more appealing.
> 
> .



Why do they need to make them more appealing? If you buy an IR over the Prestige Ibanez wins, with probably a bigger profit margin. If you buy the Prestige for the higher quality, Ibanez still wins. And what's going to make the Prestige "more appealing"? Ebony, abalone purfling, fancy tops? Then they're going to be priced far higher and not relative anymore.


----------



## cardinal

Yeah as soon as you start adding fancy stuff to the prestige line, they'll be priced way higher than any Iron Label or Premium. It'd still be nice if they offered that type of Prestige model, but they apparently don't sell (otherwise I'm sure they'd be happy to make them).


----------



## Adam Of Angels

They don't need to do anything to an entry level Prestige to make it more appealing than a pretty Iron Label, because it will already slaughter the Iron Label in playability.


----------



## PunchLine

cardinal said:


> Yeah as soon as you start adding fancy stuff to the prestige line, they'll be priced way higher than any Iron Label or Premium. It'd still be nice if they offered that type of Prestige model, but they apparently don't sell (otherwise I'm sure they'd be happy to make them).



They already do this actually with the J Custom line. I know only very few J Custom models are offered for the US market and most J Customs are available in the Japanese market but you can get anything from anywhere around the world these days...


----------



## wilch

USMarine75 said:


> ???



The Kiesel actually has a nice thick top. The way the Ibanez is it just highlights the fact that they're using a really thin, and cheap veneer.


----------



## narad

They are using a really thin/cheap veneer...on their really cheap Iron Label guitars! The Carvin top isn't thick at all, and costs 3x the price, so I'm not really seeing why anyone would compare these guitars??

If you're going to compare anything, also note that burled poplar is much cheaper than nicely figured maple. AND that it's pretty pointless to have a thick burl top -- many builders don't recommend it as a tone wood, and it doesn't have any of the refracting qualities of a thick maple chunk. A burl veneer has essentially the same visual effect as a thick burl top -- if you're not carving it there's absolutely no point to using a thicker chunk of it.


----------



## Zalbu

The Kiesel headstock just looks like a cheap knockoff of the Ibby headstock when you put them side to side like that.


----------



## A-Branger

Zalbu said:


> The Kiesel headstock just looks like a cheap knockoff of the Ibby headstock when you put them side to side like that.



far from it, its more similar to Dean


----------



## laxu

narad said:


> They are using a really thin/cheap veneer...on their really cheap Iron Label guitars! The Carvin top isn't thick at all, and costs 3x the price, so I'm not really seeing why anyone would compare these guitars??
> 
> If you're going to compare anything, also note that burled poplar is much cheaper than nicely figured maple. AND that it's pretty pointless to have a thick burl top -- many builders don't recommend it as a tone wood, and it doesn't have any of the refracting qualities of a thick maple chunk. A burl veneer has essentially the same visual effect as a thick burl top -- if you're not carving it there's absolutely no point to using a thicker chunk of it.



The Kiesel top is actually fairly substantial, probably as thick as what you'd find on a Suhr Modern for example. It just doesn't cover the whole top and due to the heavy bevels looks thinner than it is. Still thick enough to have an effect on tone.

I don't really like the natural colored faux binding effect on the Aries, it just looks too thick at the bevel and makes the top look small and highlights the asymmetric arm rest contours too much.

It's the Ibanez contours and bevels that ruin the look. You can see how the bevels don't follow the body anywhere near as nicely as the Kiesel and the natural bevel edges highlight those shapes and the thin veneer top badly. Like I said earlier in this thread, the guitar would look far better if they had faked a more substantial top by painting the bevels with the same color as the veneer edge.


----------



## Wildebeest

Spicypickles said:


> Ibeenhad looks infinitely better.


I agree, I really can't stand the design of the new Kiesel body or headstock.

It's hard to top the RG and the Ibanez headstock.


----------



## narad

laxu said:


> The Kiesel top is actually fairly substantial, probably as thick as what you'd find on a Suhr Modern for example. It just doesn't cover the whole top and due to the heavy bevels looks thinner than it is. Still thick enough to have an effect on tone.



Suhr moderns (non carve-top) don't have thick tops either 

I don't like the look of the RGD either, but painting the bevels to match is wholly a separate issue from what wood's being thrown on what.


----------



## jonajon91




----------



## JaxoBuzzo

jonajon91 said:


>



Please do not be the same price as the TAM100


----------



## cwhitey2

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Please do not be the same price as the TAM100


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Multiscale, 8 string, presumably MiJ, Artist Sig, new and weird shape. I'd be surprised if it was priced higher than $399, personally.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

uke:


----------



## Esp Griffyn

jonajon91 said:


>



Oh dear, that's a bit of an eyesore. New signature model, for whom? Tosin?


----------



## KentonSummits

Esp Griffyn said:


> Oh dear, that's a bit of an eyesore. New signature model, for whom? Tosin?



I feel that a non fanned fret version would be killer, like the black prototype he has.


----------



## Hachetjoel

You havent been on sso recently huh 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...3-new-tosin-abasi-signature-ibanez-works.html


----------



## A-Branger

KentonSummits said:


> I feel that a non fanned fret version would be killer, like the black prototype he has.



 his black was a fanned fret too 


those dots trows me off, it needs some nice block inlays, or no inlays


----------



## Leviathus

Still praying....


----------



## KentonSummits

A-Branger said:


> his black was a fanned fret too
> 
> 
> those dots trows me off, it needs some nice block inlays, or no inlays



Oops.. my bad! I realize that now.  And i agree about the dots.


----------



## jonajon91

jonajon91 said:


>



Looks like there is a gap between the single cut and the neck. Is it bolt on?


----------



## BlackStar7

Hachetjoel said:


> You havent been on sso recently huh
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...3-new-tosin-abasi-signature-ibanez-works.html



A reminder of the best quote from that thread, equally applicable (if not moreso) to the above image:



kevdes93 said:


> That thing is awful and needs to be destroyed


----------



## rewihendrix

It looks cool in black.

I'd never play it but it's cool.


----------



## PunchLine

Do you think if Ibanez will showcase the new Tosin prototype at Namm 2016?


----------



## A-Branger

jonajon91 said:


> Looks like there is a gap between the single cut and the neck. Is it bolt on?



yeah it is


----------



## lewis

deary me that gap between neck and body.... eurgh. What is wrong with Ibanez for goodness sake. Thats just not right. Especially at these prices.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lewis said:


> deary me that gap between neck and body.... eurgh. What is wrong with Ibanez for goodness sake. Thats just not right. Especially at these prices.



Calm down, it's a prototype of an entirely new design.


----------



## narad

lewis said:


> Especially at these prices.



What prices?


----------



## jephjacques

MaxOfMetal said:


> Calm down, it's a prototype of an entirely new design.



I swear I'm not an Ibanez hater (I still miss my old rg2228a) but the build quality on their high-end Tosin sigs has always been lousy in my experience. I had three different TAM100s and they all had gamebreakinig build issues, shoddy neck pockets like that prototype in particular.

If the production models are built better than that specific guitar then great! I think it's a cool design.


----------



## CaptainD00M

I'm loving the contrast between sso 5 years ago and now. I remember the ardent hopes of members for a production model fanned fret anything, let alone fanned fret 8's and 9's with any kind of fretboard that didn't come in black. It seemed so far away and impossible.

Now were all about the hate on those guitars that would have been Unicorns that crapped lucky charms 5 years ago. 





Its not really a ground-breaking observation I know, but its about all I can offer, as I said before in the other thread, that Tosin model looked FUGLY in black and looks even worse in sea foam green, and even for a prototype that is a pretty goddam big gap between body an neck.


----------



## jonajon91

_Quote:
Originally Posted by jonajon91 View Post
Looks like there is a gap between the single cut and the neck. Is it bolt on?_



A-Branger said:


> yeah it is



Interested to see the neck joint then. I know you can do single cut bolt ons, but it's not a sound art.


----------



## A-Branger

jonajon91 said:


> _Quote:
> Originally Posted by jonajon91 View Post
> Looks like there is a gap between the single cut and the neck. Is it bolt on?_
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to see the neck joint then. I know you can do single cut bolt ons, but it's not a sound art.



in one of facebook videos of his facebook page he turns the guitar around to show it. It does have indeed more bolts, or higher up. But imo I still dont see much of the point of it against a necktrough like the BTB bass kinda thing.


I like this color scheme far far better, but it does need some pearl block inlays


----------



## Andromalia

CaptainD00M said:


> I'm loving the contrast between sso 5 years ago and now.



Some people grew up and got jobs instead of being penniless students. So we see a lot less Agile NGDs and more " I say, I wish those prestige Ibanez had better looking tops, by jove".


----------



## jwade

jephjacques said:


> the build quality on their high-end Tosin sigs has always been lousy in my experience. I had three different TAM100s and they all had *gamebreaking* build issues, shoddy neck pockets like that prototype in particular.



You've said this a few times now, and I can't help by feel like you're just being over-dramatic and misusing the term. That term implies that the guitars weren't able to be played, at all, and I really don't believe that's true. Can you elaborate on why you keep saying that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So apparently the RG652AHM is getting a 7-string version?






Can IbanezRules back this up?


----------



## Ze_F

jwade said:


> You've said this a few times now, and I can't help by feel like you're just being over-dramatic and misusing the term. That term implies that the guitars weren't able to be played, at all, and I really don't believe that's true. Can you elaborate on why you keep saying that?



Yup, seconding that.

I own a TAM 100, and while it's not the perfect guitar, and really not up to J Custom levels, it sounds and feels great. But, again, it was set up by Rich, that must explain it. Or not


----------



## CaptainD00M

Andromalia said:


> Some people grew up and got jobs instead of being penniless students. So we see a lot less Agile NGDs and more " I say, I wish those prestige Ibanez had better looking tops, by jove".



Totally valid points and not at all what I was pointing out  .

5 years ago to see a production model fanned fret _anything_ was a Unicorn let alone one that wasn't black and didn't have meh rosewood as a fretboard.

I know that many people on this board would have been hella excited about anything production with fanned frets even if it wasn't quite up to their personal tastes with woods or aesthetics. Because at that point beggars couldn't be choosers, same thing when the RG2888 came out, tones of people were amped even non-ibby guys because _ it was the only one _.

Now the beggars can afford to be choosy (due to options) but I think sometime we (collectively) forget that we haven't always had these options, and just because we do have options now doesn't mean we get to act entitled. I'm including 'we' because I'm guilty of this too.

THAT was what I was getting at, nothing to do with the economic bracket of sso members. (thats another topic for another day)


----------



## jephjacques

jwade said:


> You've said this a few times now, and I can't help by feel like you're just being over-dramatic and misusing the term. That term implies that the guitars weren't able to be played, at all, and I really don't believe that's true. Can you elaborate on why you keep saying that?



Guitar 1: 3mm gap between the bottom of the neck and the neck cavity at the first two bolts of the joint. Removing and reattaching the neck did not mitigate this by more than 1mm.

Guitar 2: 1mm gap between bottom of neck and neck cavity, this time BETWEEN the bolts, visible on the treble cutaway. Removing the neck revealed a dished neck cavity bottom as if someone had attacked it with an orbital sander.

Guitar 3 (this one bought used): Neck pocket gap on treble side was so wide the neck would not sit straight no matter how snugly the bolts were tightened. This one is still sitting in my basement until I find a luthier up here in Canada who can fix it.

I know this isn't a representative sample, and I genuinely hope everyone else has great TAM100s. And if you think I'm being overdramatic, well, that's not entirely unfair . Guitar 2 probably would have been fine, but "probably would be fine" isn't acceptable for a $4000 instrument IMO.


----------



## Leviathus

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So apparently the RG652AHM is getting a 7-string version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can IbanezRules back this up?



This would be pretty sick i hope its true.


----------



## Ze_F

@JephJacques : Now, that's some black cat experience  

What did you settle for after that ? RG 2228 ?


----------



## jephjacques

Ze_F said:


> @JephJacques : Now, that's some black cat experience
> 
> What did you settle for after that ? RG 2228 ?



I settled for looking longingly at TAM100s from afar, a single tear falling down my cheek


----------



## Ze_F

Let's hope Tosin's Prototype will be available soon enough for us to enjoy  

I kinda dig it. Bah, 5 days to go and we'll know, hopefully. And no neck heel gap please Ibby.


----------



## CaptainD00M

jephjacques said:


> And if you think I'm being overdramatic, well, that's not entirely unfair . Guitar 2 probably would have been fine, but "probably would be fine" isn't acceptable for a $4000 instrument IMO.



For 4K thats not an unreasonable expectation man. Thats the price of midrange custom guitars that get turned out flawless from smaller custom shops who use all kinds of pretty wood and regularly consult you during the build.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So apparently the RG652AHM is getting a 7-string version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can IbanezRules back this up?



If that is true I will take 10, thank you.


----------



## eightsixboy

Ibanez Rules said:


> Why do they need to make them more appealing? If you buy an IR over the Prestige Ibanez wins, with probably a bigger profit margin. If you buy the Prestige for the higher quality, Ibanez still wins. And what's going to make the Prestige "more appealing"? Ebony, abalone purfling, fancy tops? Then they're going to be priced far higher and not relative anymore.





Because it would be nice to have an ebony or maple board being more common across the Prestige line. They don't have to get all J Custom and have crazy tops and be charging $4000+. I know I would be lining up to buy a prestige version of some of the premiums they have like a RG921, would be pretty awesome. 


End of the day they are for profit as you said, so I get why they have priced things the way they have , know one is going to buy premiums or iron labels if a similar version in a prestige is only a bit more expensive.


----------



## jwade

jephjacques said:


> Guitar 1: 3mm gap between the bottom of the neck and the neck cavity at the first two bolts of the joint. Removing and reattaching the neck did not mitigate this by more than 1mm.
> 
> Guitar 2: 1mm gap between bottom of neck and neck cavity, this time BETWEEN the bolts, visible on the treble cutaway. Removing the neck revealed a dished neck cavity bottom as if someone had attacked it with an orbital sander.
> 
> Guitar 3 (this one bought used): Neck pocket gap on treble side was so wide the neck would not sit straight no matter how snugly the bolts were tightened. This one is still sitting in my basement until I find a luthier up here in Canada who can fix it.
> 
> I know this isn't a representative sample, and I genuinely hope everyone else has great TAM100s. And if you think I'm being overdramatic, well, that's not entirely unfair . Guitar 2 probably would have been fine, but "probably would be fine" isn't acceptable for a $4000 instrument IMO.



That is pretty bad. The amount of people I've seen gushing over these guitars made me think you must've just been one of those hypercritical types. I stand corrected!

You know, for well under the price of the TAM100, you could have an incredible custom made with all of the same specs, minus the effed up neck pocket of course


----------



## Santuzzo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So apparently the RG652AHM is getting a 7-string version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can IbanezRules back this up?



yes, please say this is true!!!! DO.WANT.SO.BAD!!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jephjacques said:


> Guitar 1: 3mm gap between the bottom of the neck and the neck cavity at the first two bolts of the joint. Removing and reattaching the neck did not mitigate this by more than 1mm.
> 
> Guitar 2: 1mm gap between bottom of neck and neck cavity, this time BETWEEN the bolts, visible on the treble cutaway. Removing the neck revealed a dished neck cavity bottom as if someone had attacked it with an orbital sander.
> 
> Guitar 3 (this one bought used): Neck pocket gap on treble side was so wide the neck would not sit straight no matter how snugly the bolts were tightened. This one is still sitting in my basement until I find a luthier up here in Canada who can fix it.
> 
> I know this isn't a representative sample, and I genuinely hope everyone else has great TAM100s. And if you think I'm being overdramatic, well, that's not entirely unfair . Guitar 2 probably would have been fine, but "probably would be fine" isn't acceptable for a $4000 instrument IMO.



You can thank wood shrink for that, which is mostly Fujigen's fault. 

I know at least two or three batches of the first two years of TAM100 production were effected by it. 

Fujigen sourced their wood from a supplier who naturally seasons/dries the wood. Unfortunately the supply they purchased didn't turn out, being a natural material and all. What made it worse was it took about two to six weeks for the wood to shrink, so the guitars were already shipped when the issue was most apparent. 

Ibanez has accepted this as a material flaw and covered by warranty. So if you really want a TAM100, get your dealer on the phone to sort things out with HUSA. 

The funny thing? The cheaper, kiln woods used by Cortek seem to come out better.  



eightsixboy said:


> Because it would be nice to have an ebony or maple board being more common across the Prestige line. They don't have to get all J Custom and have crazy tops and be charging $4000+. I know I would be lining up to buy a prestige version of some of the premiums they have like a RG921, would be pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> End of the day they are for profit as you said, so I get why they have priced things the way they have , know one is going to buy premiums or iron labels if* a similar version in a prestige is only a bit more expensive*.



That's where I think you're going wrong. 

A Prestige built with an upper-spec Premium's spec sheet isn't going to be just a "bit" more expensive. 

If you want an idea of the cost, take a Premium you like the specs of an multiply the MAP by ~1.75. So a Prestige version of something like the RG870 [$900 MAP] would cost ~$1575. 

The only Premium and Prestige models that are close in price are the bottom tier Prestige models and the upper-spec/artist Premiums.



jwade said:


> You know, for well under the price of the TAM100, you could have an incredible custom made with all of the same specs, minus the effed up neck pocket of course



From who?


----------



## jephjacques

whoa that is super interesting, thanks Max!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jephjacques said:


> whoa that is super interesting, thanks Max!



If the only issue was a wonky neck pocket, consider yourself lucky. Some had major fret and inlay issues. 

For what it's worth, this has been corrected as far as I can tell.


----------



## s2k9k

Some extra images to add on here... I don't think I've seen these in here yet...


----------



## s2k9k

Also


----------



## rewihendrix

MaxOfMetal said:


> The only Premium and Prestige models that are close in price are the bottom tier Prestige models and the upper-spec/artist Premiums.



Where I live there are plenty of Premiums well above the lower range Prestige and even above mid-range Prestige.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

rewihendrix said:


> Where I live there are plenty of Premiums well above the lower range Prestige and even above mid-range Prestige.



Which is unique to your very small market region (no offense). 

In the largest single market for Ibanez (North America), that's not the case, and really doesn't tend to be the case outside of Australasia/Oceania and parts of South America and Africa. 

The Euro and Asian markets sit somewhere in the middle, but tend to be closer to NA pricing when it comes to the gaps/overlaps in the series.


----------



## rewihendrix

It's weird that the relative pricing is different though.

Are there some free trade agreements or something affecting the pricing?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

rewihendrix said:


> It's weird that the relative pricing is different though.
> 
> Are there some free trade agreements or something affecting the pricing?



Numerous factors are at play:

-Exchange rate of currency 
-Freight costs 
-Sales volume 
-Retailer network size and overhead
-Import taxes 
-Regional sales tax 

There are more, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## rewihendrix

yeah, I just would've expected those things to affect the overall pricing, not necessarily relative pricing of the different lines to such a major degree.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

rewihendrix said:


> yeah, I just would've expected those things to affect the overall pricing, not necessarily relative pricing of the different lines to such a major degree.



Other than the brand on the headstock, the different lines have significant differences, namely the country of origin which tends to have a greater effect on overall pricing then something as small as a minor spec tweak. 

Sales volume is also key here, at the regional level.


----------



## A-Branger

A-Branger said:


> in one of facebook videos of his facebook page he turns the guitar around to show it. It does have indeed more bolts, or higher up. But imo I still dont see much of the point of it against a necktrough like the BTB bass kinda thing.



EDIT, I check his instagram, I was wrong, the guitar only has 4 bolts, in a pretty much standard-ish setup


----------



## eightsixboy

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's where I think you're going wrong.
> 
> A Prestige built with an upper-spec Premium's spec sheet isn't going to be just a "bit" more expensive.
> 
> If you want an idea of the cost, take a Premium you like the specs of an multiply the MAP by ~1.75. So a Prestige version of something like the RG870 [$900 MAP] would cost ~$1575.
> 
> The only Premium and Prestige models that are close in price are the bottom tier Prestige models and the upper-spec/artist Premiums.
> 
> 
> 
> From who?





Surely it wouldn't cost them that much, when you consider how cheap maple and some woods are and also that their only thin veneer's on the premiums. Really the only thing I can see that would cost some decent $$$ to produce would be the wenge/bubinga necks. 


In saying that I get what your saying. It just seems as if with the prestige models there isn't a whole lot in between the cheaper and more expensive (basically J Custom pricing) models. At least not anything available outside Japan that is.


----------



## eightsixboy

MaxOfMetal said:


> Numerous factors are at play:
> 
> -Exchange rate of currency
> -Freight costs
> -Sales volume
> -Retailer network size and overhead
> -Import taxes
> -Regional sales tax
> 
> There are more, but that's the gist of it.




But shouldn't the price difference between models ie prestige vs premiums be basically the same regardless of country?


It just seems real odd that over our way premiums/iron labels are so expensive in comparison to the prestige line. 


I could buy premiums direct from Japan at around a 1/3 cheaper including post compared to the cost to what they sell for here, at least before out $ tanked recently. The RRP on some of the premiums now is just ridiculous where as the prestige line hasn't really gone up much if at all on some models. Is the price set by the distributor or Ibanez per region?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

eightsixboy said:


> Surely it wouldn't cost them that much, when you consider how cheap maple and some woods are and also that their only thin veneer's on the premiums. Really the only thing I can see that would cost some decent $$$ to produce would be the wenge/bubinga necks.
> 
> 
> In saying that I get what your saying. It just seems as if with the prestige models there isn't a whole lot in between the cheaper and more expensive (basically J Custom pricing) models. At least not anything available outside Japan that is.



Material costs < labor costs 

The more complications you add to a build the more labor is going to be needed. In the case of Prestige models the labor isn't cheap.



eightsixboy said:


> But shouldn't the price difference between models ie prestige vs premiums be basically the same regardless of country?
> 
> 
> It just seems real odd that over our way premiums/iron labels are so expensive in comparison to the prestige line.
> 
> 
> I can buy premiums direct from Japan at almost half the cost to what they sell for here. The RRP on some of the premiums now is just ridiculous. Is that set by the distributor or Ibanez per region?



Different models sell at different quantities in different regions. For instance, cheaper models sell more frequently in certain countries, and thus will push the prices lower due to putting larger orders in. Same with the pricier models. 

The scale of purchase is a big factor at the distribution and retail levels that drives prices higher or lower depending on unit sales and orders. 

Ibanez sets the MSRP and MAP and retailers work within that to deliver the final price. Distributors help guide the pricing to balance profit and margins.


----------



## A-Branger

eightsixboy said:


> But shouldn't the price difference between models ie prestige vs premiums be basically the same regardless of country?
> 
> 
> It just seems real odd that over our way premiums/iron labels are so expensive in comparison to the prestige line.
> 
> 
> I could buy premiums direct from Japan at around a 1/3 cheaper including post compared to the cost to what they sell for here, at least before out $ tanked recently. The RRP on some of the premiums now is just ridiculous where as the prestige line hasn't really gone up much if at all on some models. Is the price set by the distributor or Ibanez per region?




maybe you are looking at old models? when the import price was higher. I know in the past to get an ibanez bass here was way way too stupid expensive compared to USA. But now (at least on my local store), from a year or two back they seem to be more at match with the USA prices. Like after the $ exchange rate its the same-ish price. Like the price you would pay overseas + a normal shipping. Not muhc difference really.


----------



## eightsixboy

A-Branger said:


> maybe you are looking at old models? when the import price was higher. I know in the past to get an ibanez bass here was way way too stupid expensive compared to USA. But now (at least on my local store), from a year or two back they seem to be more at match with the USA prices. Like after the $ exchange rate its the same-ish price. Like the price you would pay overseas + a normal shipping. Not muhc difference really.




Not old models at all, all current models and updated pricing as of last week. 


There has been a recent price rise on a lot Ibanez but for some reason the indo stuff has jumped the most. 


An example would be the jem70v. Until recently were around $1700-1800 AUD, now after the price hike there $2200-2300 with a retail of $2899, just crazy. 


Yet all the Prestige models I have been looking at have either gone up only slightly or not at all. The Rg2550Z was only $100 more then previous year model but actually got proper dimarzio's now, go figure.


----------



## wilch

eightsixboy said:


> Not old models at all, all current models and updated pricing as of last week.
> 
> 
> There has been a recent price rise on a lot Ibanez but for some reason the indo stuff has jumped the most.
> 
> 
> An example would be the jem70v. Until recently were around $1700-1800 AUD, now after the price hike there $2200-2300 with a retail of $2899, just crazy.
> 
> 
> Yet all the Prestige models I have been looking at have either gone up only slightly or not at all. The Rg2550Z was only $100 more then previous year model but actually got proper dimarzio's now, go figure.



Here in Aus we've got to take into account the value of our dollar a lot more. Up until last year we had insane value to our dollar...that and the fact that we're a tiny market, so more expensive stuff (Prestige line) hangs around for longer.

So it could be that the Prestige's we're seeing have been in stock since before our dollar dropped against the USD, and the new Indo models were ordered well after.


----------



## rewihendrix

yeah it's probably as simple as that now that I think about it.


----------



## eightsixboy

wilch said:


> Here in Aus we've got to take into account the value of our dollar a lot more. Up until last year we had insane value to our dollar...that and the fact that we're a tiny market, so more expensive stuff (Prestige line) hangs around for longer.
> 
> So it could be that the Prestige's we're seeing have been in stock since before our dollar dropped against the USD, and the new Indo models were ordered well after.



This was after the new prices though, thats the thing. I just got a RG752FX a few days ago and we checked prices and what they are going up to compared to last year, and it literally was about $100, same with the RG2550Z. They had 2 left in the country but said price would be the same regardless if they had none and had to wait for next shipment. 

I honestly don't think they could jack the prices up anymore on a lot of the models as a lot of the upper spec'd premiums are already way over $1500 and heading towards $2000. The RG970 were around $1300 not too long ago, now must places have them at $1600+.


----------



## Matt_D_

eightsixboy said:


> An example would be the jem70v. Until recently were around $1700-1800 AUD, now after the price hike there $2200-2300 with a retail of $2899, just crazy.
> 
> 
> Yet all the Prestige models I have been looking at have either gone up only slightly or not at all. The Rg2550Z was only $100 more then previous year model but actually got proper dimarzio's now, go figure.



Ah australia. 

two problems
1. exchange rate
2. exclusive import agreements. 

you're probably better off flying to japan, and purchasing a guitar there


----------



## ixlramp

A-Branger said:


> in one of facebook videos of his facebook page he turns the guitar around to show it. It does have indeed more bolts, or higher up. But imo I still dont see much of the point of it against a necktrough like the BTB bass kinda thing.


There is plenty of point, as long as there are bolts running along the top of the neck joining it to the upper body it will create a much improved neck joint in a similar way to a neck-through.

It's a little weird lookng, but still much preferable to yet another boring, unadventurous and unergonomic superstrat, even in light green.

Some people are complaining about the body cutout behind the bridge, that's the whole point of the design, to make it stable and comfortable in classical position.


----------



## Leemagic

Church2224 said:


> Any word on what Ibanez will have this NAMM?
> 
> Last two years their Prestige Line has KILLED it, I wonder if they will expand it even more.




The company I write for has had a bit of a first look at the new Ibanez guitars. One of my colleagues is off to NAMM to see the new guitars that they're unveiling too (not jealous at all!). Would anyone like me to put the pictures up here when he send them across? 

Just thought I'd throw this out there in case anyone wanted to see it? Not trying to spam or anything - just thought you'd be interested as you were asking about new guitars: New Ibanez Guitars For 2016 | Dawsons Music

Thanks, 
Lee.


----------



## A-Branger

ixlramp said:


> There is plenty of point, as long as there are bolts running along the top of the neck joining it to the upper body it will create a much improved neck joint in a similar way to a neck-through.




maybe, but not the case here


----------



## raadoo

Leemagic said:


> The company I write for has had a bit of a first look at the new Ibanez guitars. One of my colleagues is off to NAMM to see the new guitars that they're unveiling too (not jealous at all!). Would anyone like me to put the pictures up here when he send them across?
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this out there in case anyone wanted to see it? Not trying to spam or anything - just thought you'd be interested as you were asking about new guitars: New Ibanez Guitars For 2016 | Dawsons Music
> 
> Thanks,
> Lee.



Considering 'most anyone here knows who you are and like what you do, I reckon everyone will appreciate your updates from NAMM.
And just in case you haven't heard it 15 times today, I love your demos, as well as your style. Very tasty and to the point. Keep on rockin', Mr. Wrathe!


----------



## Leemagic

sickdesigner said:


> Considering 'most anyone here knows who you are and like what you do, I reckon everyone will appreciate your updates from NAMM.
> And just in case you haven't heard it 15 times today, I love your demos, as well as your style. Very tasty and to the point. Keep on rockin', Mr. Wrathe!



Actually I'm not Lee Wrathe! I'm another Lee - Lee Glynn. But Lee Wrathe is an absolute legend and lovely man  I'll tell him what you said! - Sorry to disappoint! 

This is me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhdbr8K-c0Y

I think i'll start signing off with my last name instead haha! -Glynn


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Go for it, Glynn. Tons of pics would be awesome!


----------



## lucidguitar

eightsixboy said:


> Because it would be nice to have an ebony or maple board being more common across the Prestige line. They don't have to get all J Custom and have crazy tops and be charging $4000+. I know I would be lining up to buy a prestige version of some of the premiums they have like a RG921, would be pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> End of the day they are for profit as you said, so I get why they have priced things the way they have , know one is going to buy premiums or iron labels if a similar version in a prestige is only a bit more expensive.



Well said sir. Hell if someone would just put a prestige neck on most premiums I'd be fine. That kinda D-shaped neck they have just doesn't feel right to me, but I love the looks and that they are using the Tight End bridge.


----------



## lucidguitar

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So apparently the RG652AHM is getting a 7-string version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can IbanezRules back this up?



If that is true and it has a Lo-Pro I will have a hard time deciding between that and the fixed bridge 6-string.


----------



## raadoo

Leemagic said:


> Actually I'm not Lee Wrathe! I'm another Lee - Lee Glynn. But Lee Wrathe is an absolute legend and lovely man  I'll tell him what you said! - Sorry to disappoint!
> 
> This is me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhdbr8K-c0Y
> 
> I think i'll start signing off with my last name instead haha! -Glynn



:checks link to Dawson's Music:
:double checks that Lee Wrathe does demos for Dawson's Music:

 Just how many Lees does Dawson's employ?! 
 Maybe that's a hiring criteria at Dawson's? _Is your name Lee? You're hired!_

Anyway, you found yourself a new subscriber. Sound of Guns definitely has that upbeat feel that makes a crap day just a wee bit better.


----------



## ASoC

The neck joint of the new Tosin sig makes perfect sense to me (though I wouldn't want one). It's an ergonomic guitar, meant to be played with Tosin's technique. It's a single cut because double cuts can press the top horn into your chest when playing seated if you play in the classical position. And being an ergonomic guitar, they want to keep the body relatively small for weight saving purposes. Because of that, they need to get the top strap button as high as they can, hence the really deep in there neck joint. The top bout being above the neck wouldn't be a problem for Tosin, since he plays with his thumb in the middle of the neck.

As for bolt-on vs neck through though, maybe he prefers the sound or utility of a bolt-on neck. I certainly do.

Edit: 1000th post!


----------



## A-Branger

ASoC said:


> It's a single cut because double cuts can press the top horn into your chest when playing seated if you play in the classical position.



yeah, maybe for something like a Less Paul, but this guitar has the same "top horn" as a double cut RG would. The difference is the filling of the gap between the top horn and the neck, so not really a difference on having a guitar pressing onto your chess. Same with the strap button, it is located at a normal standard height of any RG would.

Its a weird shape he designed, period hehehe


----------



## TGOD

I just want them to release a non/Prestige FR model that doesn't look like complete ass.

Something like Ryan Knight's old LACS:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> yeah, maybe for something like a Less Paul, but this guitar has the same "top horn" as a double cut RG would. The difference is the filling of the gap between the top horn and the neck, so not really a difference on having a guitar pressing onto your chess. Same with the strap button, it is located at a normal standard height of any RG would.
> 
> Its a weird shape he designed, period hehehe



Wrong on all counts. 






The back upper bout is carved/beveled and the strap button placement is quite different. Nothing like an RG's horn.


----------



## aesthyrian

Tosin posted this teaser not too long ago

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYezHFVLjpo


----------



## jl-austin

Maybe if it had a squared off top "horn" (like an explorer or destroyer), I would like it better, as it is, it looks like a "whale" guitar, my opinion.


----------



## A-Branger

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wrong on all counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back upper bout is carved/beveled and the strap button placement is quite different. Nothing like an RG's horn.



it doesnt seems to have any bevel on the horn, just a bigger tummy cut. You can see i easier on the one I posted

and for the strap button it seems he moved from his black one






I know the shape of the "horn" is not an RG based one. But it does reach out in a similar way, both reach to the 11-12th fret mark, I was replying to this


> It's a single cut because double cuts can press the top horn into your chest when playing seated if you play in the classical position.



in this guitar the upper horn reach outs in a similar way as an RG would, so the big single cut wasnt made for this reason.

If not that new location of the strap would actually stab you in the chest even more


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> it doesnt seems to have any bevel on the horn, just a bigger tummy cut. You can see i easier on the one I posted
> 
> and for the strap button it seems he moved from his black one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the shape of the "horn" is not an RG based one. But it does reach out in a similar way, I was replying to this
> 
> in this guitar the upper horn reach outs in a similar way as an RG would, so the big single cut wasnt made for this reason.
> 
> If not that new location of the strap would actually stab you in the chest even more



Look at the wood grain, the back of the upper bout is contoured. An angled shot would show it better. You can even see how the strap button is sitting at an angle since it's mounted on an angled part relative to the back of the guitar. 

Regardless of that, the new strap button placement shifts how the instrument sits, needless to say not like your typical RG.


----------



## A-Branger

I only see two bevels, one being the big tummy cut, and the other being a small curve towards the neck for the thumb. there is no bevel in between them at the point the strap sits. That area might be on an angle from the neck bolts up towards the edge tho, so it doestn sit flat with the lower part of the body? making the top "horn" pretty thin

again Im not comparing this guitar to an RG, they are both different. I was just doing mention that both guitar the top horn reach out pretty far 11-12thfret, so the statement that "the design was made as a single cut in order to not stab you in the chest" was wrong. Yes, it may have an angle/bevel, so you wont have a "sharp" edge, but you still would have "guitar" hitting you at the same spot


----------



## ASoC

Yeah, they both have their strap button at a similar height vertically, but this one obviously doesn't come out away from the neck as far as the horn on an RG would.


----------



## Leemagic

sickdesigner said:


> :checks link to Dawson's Music:
> :double checks that Lee Wrathe does demos for Dawson's Music:
> 
> Just how many Lees does Dawson's employ?!
> Maybe that's a hiring criteria at Dawson's? _Is your name Lee? You're hired!_
> 
> Anyway, you found yourself a new subscriber. Sound of Guns definitely has that upbeat feel that makes a crap day just a wee bit better.



Haha yeah they get confused here at the office too! 
Lovely of you to say! Thanks. I'll keep you all posted with pictures from NAMM! 

Have a good one!


----------



## PunchLine

I compared the 2015 and the 2016 Ibanez EU catalogs, and here is a list of the models that are no longer available in the EU market going forward. If there is anything you like there but have not purchased it yet, now is the time  I am not including the new models here as they are easy to spot being denoted as "new model" in the 2016 catalog. 

By the way, I did the same exercise for the bass and acoustic models and be posting them under the appropriate sections of the forum. If you happened to have found the 2016 US catalog online, I'd be happy to do the same comparison for the US models as well.

*ELECTRIC GUITARS*

_Signature Series_

CMM1 IV (replaced with CMM2)
NDM3 (replaced with NDM4)
STM2 SPB (replaced with STM3)
JEM7V7

_RG Series_

RG2228 GK Prestige
RG927WZCZ Premium (replaced with hardtail version)
RG655 FSO Prestie (CBM and GK finishes still available)
RG970WBWZ
RGIT20FE SBF Iron Label (replaced with TGF new finish)
RGIT27FE SBF Iron Label (replaced with TGF new finish)
RGIX20FEQM SBS Iron Label
RGIX27FEQM TG Iron Label
RGIX28BGW SBS Iron Label
RG350DXZ DVM (BK and WH finishes still available)
RG7421 BK (New finish WNF)
RG9 BK (New finish)
GRG250DX BKF
GRG121DX SLS
GRG121SP BKN

_S Series_

S5527 TKS Prestige
S5521Q NGB Prestige (New finish TAB)
SIX27FDGB NT Iron Label
S870FM ATF

_AR Series_

AR220 IV

_Roadcore Series_

RC320M BBT
RC330T BBS
RC365H BK

_ARZ Series_

ARZIR20FB DBS Iron Label
ARZIR27FB DBS Iron Label
ARZIR20FB BK Iron Label


*HOLLOW BODY GUITARS*

_Artcore Expressionist_

AFJ91 JLF

_Artcore_

AF71F BK
AFS75T TRD (There is a new finish)
AS73T TCR


----------



## revivalmode

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So apparently the RG652AHM is getting a 7-string version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can IbanezRules back this up?



I need this guitar in my life, with gold hardware like Tim Henson's one (dude from Polyphia) as you can see here. One of the best looking Ibanez I have ever seen, imagine that as a 7 string...


----------



## myrtorp

As wierd as the Tosin sig looks, it looks pretty comfortable to play. I'd really like to see what a 6 string version might look like


----------



## Leewrathe

I am the droid you were looking for! Thanks for the kind words regarding my demo videos. Much appreciated.
I have some of the new Ibanez 2016 Guitars such as the 7 String RGD etc demo's already on my own YouTube channel, plus the RGAIX and the S5521Q too. And there are loads of posts on my Instagram account. If you have any questions about any of them, feel free to get in touch.

Cheers
Lee (Wrathe)


----------



## Leewrathe

sickdesigner said:


> Considering 'most anyone here knows who you are and like what you do, I reckon everyone will appreciate your updates from NAMM.
> And just in case you haven't heard it 15 times today, I love your demos, as well as your style. Very tasty and to the point. Keep on rockin', Mr. Wrathe!




Hi there, I am the Lee you were referring to ha-ha! Many thanks for the kind words, I have already demo'd some of the new Ibanez 2016 models such as the new 7 RGD, the RGAIX, the S5521Q and also the RG927 (but that's not live yet). Take a look if you like and if you have any questions about them just ask. I have an Instagram account where I post a lot of Ibanez stuff too.
Best wishes
Lee
https://www.youtube.com/user/leewrathespage


----------



## raadoo

Leewrathe said:


> Hi there, I am the Lee you were referring to ha-ha! Many thanks for the kind words, I have already demo'd some of the new Ibanez 2016 models such as the new 7 RGD, the RGAIX, the S5521Q and also the RG927 (but that's not live yet). Take a look if you like and if you have any questions about them just ask. I have an Instagram account where I post a lot of Ibanez stuff too.
> Best wishes
> Lee
> https://www.youtube.com/user/leewrathespage



Hey there  Lee!
As you can imagine, I'm already a subscriber to your channel. Keep up the good work! 
Always looking forward to your next videos, particularly the bits after your usual _Ok, as always, then, let's do something musical that uses a range of tones from the guitar to build the track._


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

This would be amazing in a 7. I'm just not really sold on the yellowish binding. It looks white in this pic, but in some pics it's just too yellow for me. I need to see it in person, I guess.


----------



## ixlramp

A-Branger said:


> maybe, but not the case here


Ahhh, thanks, i see what you mean now, a little disappointing they were lazy and didn't bolt the neck to the upper body, but still a nice design.


----------



## narad

ixlramp said:


> Ahhh, thanks, i see what you mean now, a little disappointing they were lazy and didn't bolt the neck to the upper body, but still a nice design.



I don't think that's laziness, I think that's just how they designed it. Everyone's an armchair guitar builder now? FWIW, I actually owned a guitar with an extended body going out over half the neck, and not ever did I wish it was connected to the neck via bolts and not glue.

_It's a bit disappointing they were lazy and didn't make it a true temperament multiscale headless guitar with an optional baritone-style extension on the lower two strings, chambered body, and color change paint, but still a nice design._


----------



## LordHar

ixlramp said:


> Ahhh, thanks, i see what you mean now, a little disappointing they were lazy and didn't bolt the neck to the upper body, but still a nice design.



Yeah, the Ibanez Custom Shop is 'lazy'


----------



## odibrom

narad said:


> (...)
> _It's a bit disappointing they were lazy and didn't make it a true temperament multiscale headless guitar with an optional baritone-style extension on the lower two strings, chambered body, and color change paint, but still a nice design._



You're forgetting the pickups dude, these MUST work on nuclear power only, so they can efficiently fuel Tosin's mastery...


----------



## Leviathus

Lulz^ 

Doesn't NAMM start tomorrow? The suspense has been killin me.


----------



## kevdes93

Same, I check this thread a thousand times a day for a possible catalog leak


----------



## dean_fry

https://youtu.be/oHKCMA_dcbs

Here is a NAMM preview from MEINL Distribution


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Crossing fingers for Prestige level guitar VERY similar to what Marco Sfogli's been playing!


----------



## kevdes93

That prestige S looks insane. Too bad he didn't show the pwm10 or the jbm27, he skipped right over them and grabbed the hollow body


----------



## LordHar

dean_fry said:


> https://youtu.be/oHKCMA_dcbs
> 
> Here is a NAMM preview from MEINL Distribution



They also have videos for the Acoustic and Bass models


----------



## Edoris

dean_fry said:


> https://youtu.be/oHKCMA_dcbs
> 
> Here is a NAMM preview from MEINL Distribution



Watching this with English subtitles =


----------



## odibrom

dean_fry said:


> https://youtu.be/oHKCMA_dcbs
> 
> Here is a NAMM preview from MEINL Distribution



^^ Same here... lol...


----------



## A-Branger

meh nothing "new" we didnt knew about it from previous post/photos/videos

show me the NAMM!!!!!

also from previous years Ibanez takes a bit of time to update their website, I hope this time they do from the start


----------



## jwade

Well, the website is being updated. Clicking on guitars goes to a pretty sparse page only showing the Gio and Left Handed categories.


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm so happy I can only see the Gio models, something's wrong with the site! yayee


----------



## Ammusa

I'm anxious to see what they'he come up with the FTLOG Universe.


----------



## ThomasUV777

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0dWe_7GpnQ

here you go. Nothing in it for me tho.

Except the one on 1:19. I bet people are gonna be happy about that one overhere


----------



## eightsixboy

The Aussie site has been updated. Pretty much exactly the same as last years in terms of RG's. Only Prestige thats different is a the RG655 in black instead of FSO orange. 

Premium wise it looks exactly the same as well.. 

Obviously the RGD and RGA are also one there. But meh

Electric Guitars - RG Series | Ibanez guitars


----------



## eightsixboy

ThomasUV777 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0dWe_7GpnQ
> 
> here you go. Nothing in it for me tho.
> 
> Except the one on 1:19. I bet people are gonna be happy about that one overhere



At least they are doing the 7 string version. I can only hope its available outside the U.S.


----------



## ThomasUV777

I'll take one


----------



## s2k9k

Looks like the are updating their website right now. Also got a free new videos on their YouTube channel.


----------



## ThomasUV777

eightsixboy said:


> At least they are doing the 7 string version. I can only hope its available outside the U.S.



I have the 6-string version which was never officially distributed in Europe, yet the importer had 3 available for Belgium, Netherlands and Luxembourg, was very lucky to get one


----------



## Paincakes

Site looks updated to me from here: Electric Guitars | Ibanez guitars


RG752AHM

Edit: on the US site, the S5521Q is only listed in "Dark Purple Doomburst"... 

Pity, I was eyeing the Transparent Aqua Blue from the EU catalog leak


----------



## ThomasUV777

God I hope that RG752AHM hits the european market


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh wow, the RGA32 series is back. 










ALso, the rumors were true.





And DAAAAAAAAYUM






More vintage-friendly ARZ






It's a standard series, but this is interesting.






I see no swirl JEM/Universe, RGA6, or TAM8 FF


----------



## Paincakes

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a standard series, but this is interesting.



Yeah... the flat blue looks very nice!!

Also... how do we change the site's region? I'm stuck at USA it seems.

Edit: found the EU site: http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_top16.php?area_id=3&year=2016&cat_id=1

The S5521Q in Transparent Aqua Blue listed in EU but not US site:





/drool


----------



## Kemper

ThomasUV777 said:


> God I hope that RG752AHM hits the european market



I asked MEINL yesterday...nope no plans for that model right now. Somethimes I think that the european productmanager choose the EU-catalog blindfolded, maybe they to a lottery... I hope there may be a prestige dealer model in summer


----------



## Xaios

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ALso, the rumors were true.



Only the internet can properly express my feelings now.


----------



## Isolationist




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


 
Even if I saw this coming, I REALLY didn't need to see these right now...

...my poor bank account.


----------



## Santuzzo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



the only one model I dig right away will probably not be available in Europe. Nice!


----------



## HoneyNut

The new Canada website doesn't have the 'Change Your Region' option anymore.


----------



## eightsixboy

Santuzzo said:


> the only one model I dig right away will probably not be available in Europe. Nice!



Of course haha, it's always the way they do things. Just have to hope they eventually do sell it in EU. 

At least you guys get some decent wood choices with the cheaper models as well.


----------



## A-Branger

wow they eliminated a bunch of stuff in the AUS site  

daaam that blue S prestige, shame is not sell here, but again would be too expensive for me.

after a look, I can see the "brown" theme is still there, but not as strong as before. But now it seems the new thing is to have mahogany natural brown back and side bodies. Not too bad, but it doesnt really work for some top colors

glad to see we have the RGA iron label here  is 99% what I want for a 7 string yaay

and for basses I must say I have been watching for years and years Ibanez trying to get used to the idea of "liking" what its available, as nothing as really caught my eyes, every color combination for the Premium line is been awful for my taste, (except maaaaaaybe one model? ), and forget about the Prestige line, they had been stuck with that wenge/wenge/wenge bass since the beginning of times. But FINALLY they release a premium bass wood/color combo Im more than happy to trow my money at it!!! and just when I had my eye on the BTB33.... guess Id have a GAS conflict then.

and a quick look into the SR line on the US site and I must say WTF???, someone needs to comeback to design school, some terrible color choices there, uuhhggg. Cant understand how someone surpervising the new models had a look at it and said "yup, Its beautiful"


----------



## Santuzzo

eightsixboy said:


> Of course haha, it's always the way they do things. Just have to hope they eventually do sell it in EU.
> 
> At least you guys get some decent wood choices with the cheaper models as well.



it makes no sense to me 
I am pretty sure that blue-greenish 7 with the maple fretboard would sell well anywhere, not just in the US.

Sometimes it's the other way around, and they have a very nice model only available on the EU market but not in the US (RG3727 for instance). I don't get that either ......


----------



## LordHar

http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/2016/IBZ_USA_low.pdf


----------



## Leewrathe

Hey folks, here are a few pics of the RGDIX7, if you have any questions about it let me know. Cheers Lee.


----------



## manu80

Available in paris too


----------



## chris9

Santuzzo said:


> the only one model I dig right away will probably not be available in Europe. Nice!



I don,t really see the fuss its nice ish but nothing special its a boring wood grain.
come on ibanez you need to do way better.
I have something awesome in the paint shop coming soon!!! just wait for the pink beast


----------



## Mr GriND

That news...


----------



## LordHar

https://www.youtube.com/user/IbanezOfficial/videos

Loads of new videos here too.


----------



## eightsixboy

A-Branger said:


> wow they eliminated a bunch of stuff in the AUS site
> 
> daaam that blue S prestige, shame is not sell here, but again would be too expensive for me.
> 
> after a look, I can see the "brown" theme is still there, but not as strong as before. But now it seems the new thing is to have mahogany natural brown back and side bodies. Not too bad, but it doesnt really work for some top colors
> 
> glad to see we have the RGA iron label here  is 99% what I want for a 7 string yaay
> 
> and for basses I must say I have been watching for years and years Ibanez trying to get used to the idea of "liking" what its available, as nothing as really caught my eyes, every color combination for the Premium line is been awful for my taste, (except maaaaaaybe one model? ), and forget about the Prestige line, they had been stuck with that wenge/wenge/wenge bass since the beginning of times. But FINALLY they release a premium bass wood/color combo Im more than happy to trow my money at it!!! and just when I had my eye on the BTB33.... guess Id have a GAS conflict then.
> 
> and a quick look into the SR line on the US site and I must say WTF???, someone needs to comeback to design school, some terrible color choices there, uuhhggg. Cant understand how someone surpervising the new models had a look at it and said "yup, Its beautiful"



Yea honestly its pretty bad, worse then I was thinking it would be for us aussies actually. I'm not really into S series but only 1 prestige available, thats pretty sad. 

They seem to be continuing with the black,brown and white theme, all the premiums and Iron Labels besides the RGD are those colors, geez.


----------



## A-Branger

pretty cool clip

but why this RGA has black sides and back???, imo this looks 1280174times better than the mahogany natural brown shown in any other RGA model

maybe an early prototype? still look heaps better, it gives more character to the guitar, and tides up well the grey/white/black theme of it, brown doesnt mix well in there


----------



## Leewrathe

Here's the full demo of the RGDIX7 SBB
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RamyotkSIv0


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I'm glad to see the return of the RGA I may pick up one for modding


----------



## kevdes93

Not too much standing out for me this year, The rosewood top RGD6 isn't in the US catalog and neither is the blue prestige S. Might grab the RGA732 for mods but other than that I'm a little let down personally


----------



## Decipher

I don't think the '16 Catalogue is all that disappointing....
1.) Glad to see the DCM100 is not a limited run and a production guitar! Now I can get a second one haha.
2.) Some really beauty new finishes for the electrics, the basses and the "vintage" stuff looks pretty awesome!
3.) 7 string acoustic is gone.... Glad I got one.
4.) The E-Jack intonation tool is in the NA catalogue so I will definitely be ordering one of those.
5.) I'm surprised no new Vai or Satriani stuff.... ?
6.) A couple of Prestige 7's with Maple fretboards!
7.) The return of the RGA's...... Now all those people who have been whining/wishing/promising to buy these if they came back better own up and buy the .... out of them!


----------



## Leviathus

WHERES THE STEVES?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ze_F

My guess is (my hopes rather...) there will be some reveal event in a few hours, at NAMM's opening. So, limited editions, a UV maybe. Abasi's new Beluga ? less likely.


----------



## cardinal

Surprised the Jem 7V7 is gone. Where's this swirl UV? But that new prestige 7 is rad.


----------



## Webmaestro

ThomasUV777 said:


> I'll take one



So glad this model has come into existence. It may just be the first NEW Ibanez I've bought in 10+ years.


----------



## Spicypickles

Tis hot indeed.


What kind of pricing does that pig have?


----------



## Fraz666

I find their lack of multiscale disturbing


----------



## Leviathus

Ze_F said:


> My guess is (my hopes rather...) there will be some reveal event in a few hours, at NAMM's opening. So, limited editions, a UV maybe. Abasi's new Beluga ? less likely.



Yeah maybe Vai's just not up yet.


----------



## jonajon91

Fraz666 said:


> I find their lack of multiscale disturbing



I know right? Even ESP have some new multiscales this year.


----------



## PunchLine

Jeesan said:


> The new Canada website doesn't have the 'Change Your Region' option anymore.




Hey, please try this: 

US website 
EU website
Japan website

Although not new, that Destroyer (DT520FMCSR) looks yummy.

It looks like there is a new EGEN in orange finish. Am I mistaken? (The TK had to pass there really quickly.  Go ahead take all the time in front of Nita's poster! )

Roadcores no more; Talmans galore!


----------



## lucidguitar

Roadcores no more said:


> Yeah, but all the cool new colors are the standard models. They added a few Ash bodies to the Prestige Talmans but thats it. I mean the butterscotch blonde Talman tele that they have is quite nice... but I want the middle pickup to dial in so I'll just have to buy another 1803. Too bad they didn't give that one a new color.
> 
> Also the RG752AHM and RG652MPBFX are two new additions that I like. The rest... meh. But I'm glad they kept around some of the models from last year.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

This is the first time I've seen so few new Prestiges from Ibanez at NAMM.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

The 752AHM looks great, but correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the 652AHM that was announced last year still incredibly difficult to get a hold of? And if I recall, Rich had a ton of issues with the initial ones he got with terrible fret ends and so forth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I take it back on the swirls.


----------



## Leviathus

:: Head Explodes ::


----------



## kevdes93

I usually dont dig swirls but those are pretty sex


----------



## manu80

lacks of green and pink


----------



## jbguitarking

must say that the JBM27 looks pretty good with the rosewood fretboard in the video.


----------



## Deep Blue

Swirls disappearing pyramids


----------



## DC23

Those swirls are amazing. Too bad they will be out of my budget


----------



## StevenC

I guess that answers my earlier question about Universes.


----------



## LordHar

I'm almost hoping that orange swirl will be a Premium (Blasphemy!) so I can afford it


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

THAT PASSION UNIVERSE IS AMAZING, oh my goodness


----------



## jwade

"What is it, honey?"

"Uuuuuniverrrrrrrrse"


----------



## Bdtunn

Warfare!!


----------



## rifftrauma

Is there a link to the 2016 Japanese catalog yet? I'm mean it's easy enough to order direct from Japan now, perhaps the Japanese lineup of prestige models is more robust?


----------



## Sephiroth952

They are bringing back the quantum pick-ups? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## s2k9k

Damn Ibanez already has the website updated


----------



## trem licking

still no lo pro edge 8. sad sad sad.


----------



## LordHar




----------



## canuck brian

My pants were not ready for that. 

That orange swirl........ummmmmmmfff.


----------



## ThePIGI King

New website is much, much better. Loving it.

EDIT: They got rid of galaxy black 852?


----------



## DiezelMonster

canuck brian said:


> My pants were not ready for that.
> 
> That orange swirl........ummmmmmmfff.



Brian, I have to have this guitar....I have too. I'll bring it over for the beer and violence nights hahahahah


----------



## canuck brian

DiezelMonster said:


> Brian, I have to have this guitar....I have too. I'll bring it over for the beer and violence nights hahahahah



Im seriously trying to justify owning the orange one and a Bowen at the same time.


----------



## s2k9k

ThePIGI King said:


> New website is much, much better. Loving it.
> 
> EDIT: They got rid of galaxy black 852?



MF has them on sale for $999


----------



## Leviathus

The orange jawn almost looks like its got an ebony board compared to the others.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Fraz666 said:


> I find their lack of multiscale disturbing



I guess the Iron Labels didn't sell well enough, or they don't want to compete with everyone else for such a limited market. 



TheShreddinHand said:


> The 752AHM looks great, but correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the 652AHM that was announced last year still incredibly difficult to get a hold of? And if I recall, Rich had a ton of issues with the initial ones he got with terrible fret ends and so forth.



From what I gather all maple boarded Ibanez guitars now come with sharp unfinished fret ends. Even after several levels of QC the guitars ship out that way.


----------



## DeepSixed

It says "77 Pieces" next to the orange one - though you can't see the whole text.

77 pieces each color? If so, what the heck are they going to cost?? Probably near the 6,000 the 77 reissue was 5 years ago.


----------



## LordHar

DeepSixed said:


> It says "77 Pieces" next to the orange one - though you can't see the whole text.
> 
> 77 pieces each color? If so, what the heck are they going to cost?? Probably near the 6,000 the 77 reissue was 5 years ago.



Yeah, I'm afraid it will be something like that. Let's wait for the official announcement


----------



## beyondcosmos

LordHar said:


>



Never have been the biggest fan of the original swirl colors..... but the Passion one..... and that blue sci-fi looking one in the middle..... oh my freaking goodness 

Probably gonna cost an arm and a leg but still...


----------



## rewihendrix

can the see-through pickguard be removed or are the pickups embedded in it?


----------



## Decipher

Aaaaaand I spoke to soon.... Damn those Universes!! The middle one and the Warfare swirls are amazing....


----------



## laxu

rewihendrix said:


> can the see-through pickguard be removed or are the pickups embedded in it?



Looks like the pickups are mounted to it. I don't think mounting them to the body would be a big deal though. The bigger problem would be all the screw holes left from the pickguard.

Those are some really gorgeous swirls and by far the coolest models Ibanez has released in a while.


----------



## canuck brian

.....i think those have square heels. This is getting out of hand.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I see it as well. They definitely do.


----------



## Jammer

canuck brian said:


> .....i think those have square heels. This is getting out of hand.


That's lame. Why would they do that. Not a big deal if all you play chugging djent stuff but try playing up high with that huge clunky block in the way. Yuck! Glad i got a Jem7v7 before they discontinued it.


----------



## StevenC

Jammer said:


> That's lame. Why would they do that. Not a big deal if all you play chugging djent stuff but try playing up high with that huge clunky block in the way. Yuck! Glad i got a Jem7v7 before they discontinued it.



Probably to be more like the original stuff, like the ones Steve Vai played way up high on with the huge clunky block. Also, I have small hands and fingers and have never had a problem with these heels.


----------



## rewihendrix

Jammer said:


> That's lame. Why would they do that. Not a big deal if all you play chugging djent stuff but try playing up high with that huge clunky block in the way. Yuck! Glad i got a Jem7v7 before they discontinued it.



yeah. very much an appeal to the purist and/or collector. Prices will be sky high anyway so it's probably not meant to sell to the guitarist for whom playability is the key requirement.

Not like a normal block heel is all that hard to play on though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jammer said:


> That's lame. Why would they do that.



Because that's how they were when Passion and Warfare was released, and this was made to commemorate that album.


----------



## trem licking

why are they reverting back to an inferior design regarding the neck joint? why can't we leave classics as classics, along with their quirks? or did people ask for this?


----------



## jwade

Ha. Inferior design. One of the worlds most accomplished and technically proficient guitarists seems to do just fine with the square heel, people need to stop worrying so much about it.


----------



## elkinz

god damn I love some of these new models! Its a shame a ton of the new basses aren't available where I live.. D:


----------



## Jaimie

Hi all,
Not sure if this is the best place to put it but been at Ibanez UK checking out the new RGDs. Here's something for your eyes and ears. 

JP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAIhDTuPkZc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Those Vai swirls are ok, especially the orange one. 
But that passion one is freaking hideous!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

trem licking said:


> why are they reverting back to an inferior design regarding the neck joint? why can't we leave classics as classics, along with their quirks? or did people ask for this?



Obviously Steve Vai asked for it, otherwise it wouldn't be on the ....ing guitar.


----------



## gunch

I forgot about those Talmans, are the prestige ones reasonably priced compared to like a Fender American Standard?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^They're around $1200.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^They're around $1200.



That ain't bad  Definitely something I would consider if so happened to get GAS for a Fender-like, esp. the nashville tele-ish 1803M


----------



## Jammer

StevenC said:


> Probably to be more like the original stuff, like the ones Steve Vai played way up high on with the huge clunky block. Also, I have small hands and fingers and have never had a problem with these heels.



Yeah, I get that but man, for me there is no comparison in playability. All my current Ibanez's have the AANJ and I hadn't played a square heel in years until a couple months ago and I was super disappointed. I moved up the neck and CLUNK...stopped dead in my tracks.


----------



## Jaimie

Hi guys,
I have been up at Ibanez HQ having a look at these beauties. I've really enjoyed playing them!

Was wondering if anyone has tried them too at namm or other expos so far, and if so, was anyone else mad crazy about the new Fusion Edge pickups?

Cheers!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAIhDTuPkZc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## vilk

those ....ing names


----------



## trem licking

the square heel is an outdated design for sure, funny what people's different preferences are. But as hehasthejizzhands mentioned, steve asked for it more than likely or whatever. i forget that this is his sig guitar haha


----------



## ASoC

I'm going to have to disagree with you there, friend. My square heeled Ibby is the one I love most and I don't find it to get in the way at all. I had concerns about it when I first brought it home, but I've since adapted and switch between my Ibbies seamlessly


----------



## StevenC

Jammer said:


> Yeah, I get that but man, for me there is no comparison in playability. All my current Ibanez's have the AANJ and I hadn't played a square heel in years until a couple months ago and I was super disappointed. I moved up the neck and CLUNK...stopped dead in my tracks.



Oh, totally, but it wouldn't be a 25th anniversary guitar if it had all modern specs. Then it'd just be a JEM7V7.


----------



## Given To Fly

canuck brian said:


> .....i think those have square heels. This is getting out of hand.



Square heels and Ultralight carbon fiber whammy bars......The important thing is there are 3 MIJ swirl Universe models this year.  If I had the means I would buy one of each, so its probably a good thing I don't have the means.


----------



## Spicypickles

You guys must have some serious bitch hands if a square heel hinders your access, especially on an ibanez. If anything, it's the cutaways themselves that cause issue. 

Square heels provide more contact area for better tone transfer also, if you believe in such things.


----------



## trem licking

you could adapt to play with a spikey star as a neck joint, but why would you want to? the aanj was a modification to make the joint better, and there are no tonal differences. some people still prefer it as evidenced here, but more material in the way is not ideal to most i would guess. I'm out on the neck join talk now.


----------



## Jammer

Spicypickles said:


> Square heels provide more contact area for better tone transfer also, if you believe in such things.


Ahh...thankyou, I was waiting for the tone nazi comment to come in stating that the square heels have better tone, lol!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As said 1000 times, if you got a problem, take it up with Vai. 

It's his signature guitar, it's his needs. Don't bitch to us or Ibanez, bitch to Steve Vai who wanted to make this period spec correct.

Besides, you guys weren't even going to buy these things. They're extremely limited edition and would most likely be $6000+. They have plenty of other AANJ 7-strings, why are you guys so angry?


----------



## Jammer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As said 1000 times, if you got a problem, take it up with Vai.
> 
> It's his signature guitar, it's his needs. Don't bitch to us or Ibanez, bitch to Steve Vai who wanted to make this period spec correct.
> 
> Besides, you guys weren't even going to buy these things. They're extremely limited edition and would most likely be $6000+. They have plenty of other AANJ 7-strings, why are you guys so angry?


And you know Vai decided on the square heel how? Just because it's his sig? He almost exclusively plays AANJ Jem 7v's. Wonder why he isn't playing the superior tone square heels then. Oh wait...


----------



## Forkface

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As said 1000 times, if you got a problem, take it up with Vai.
> 
> It's his signature guitar, it's his needs. Don't bitch to us or Ibanez, bitch to Steve Vai who wanted to make this period spec correct.
> 
> Besides, you guys weren't even going to buy these things. They're extremely limited edition and would most likely be $6000+. They have plenty of other AANJ 7-strings, why are you guys so angry?



if the guitars had aanj's, they would be bitching about something else. them just mad they can't afford it. 
I like the orange one.


----------



## A-Branger

if they are such an extremely limited edition, then why dimarzio is mass producing swirl straps to "go with the guitar", wouldnt be easy just to add one of these straps into the case candy as a justification for spending that much money?

speaking of, the dimarzio straps were that blue one and the yellow/green/red, to go with his anniversary guitar, I dont see that swirl patter here?


----------



## cip 123

Jammer said:


> And you know Vai decided on the square heel how? Just because it's his sig? He almost exclusively plays AANJ Jem 7v's. Wonder why he isn't playing the superior tone square heels then. Oh wait...



He plays the guitars he likes. EVO one of his most prized guitars sounds the best so he plays it. It's not because of the neck joint its the way it feels and resonates listen to him talk about it. He cares more about how the guitar resonates with him.

FYI He still records his 7 tracks with his Burnt UV...which has a square heel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jammer said:


> And you know Vai decided on the square heel how? Just because it's his sig? He almost exclusively plays AANJ Jem 7v's. Wonder why he isn't playing the superior tone square heels then. Oh wait...



Did you miss the part where I said these were supposed to commemorate the 25th anniversary of Passion and Warfare, when the Universes still used block heels



> if they are such an extremely limited edition, then why dimarzio is mass producing swirl straps to "go with the guitar", wouldnt be easy just to add one of these straps into the case candy as a justification for spending that much money?



Pretty sure I read somewheres where it said these will be limited to 77 guitars each.



> FYI He still records his 7 tracks with his Burnt UV...which has a square heel.



Yup, and still plays live with it.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure I read somewheres where it said these will be limited to 77 guitars each.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> yeah I read it too, its also on the poster next to the warfare guitar, jsut making fun of it
> 
> 
> also weird as Vai's limited editions tend to be 1 year productions (most of them)


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I really like this!


----------



## canuck brian

Jammer said:


> That's lame. Why would they do that. Not a big deal if all you play chugging djent stuff but try playing up high with that huge clunky block in the way. Yuck! Glad i got a Jem7v7 before they discontinued it.



Thats actually more appealing to me than an AANJ.


----------



## StevenC

In fact, last I checked the Burnt UV with square heel is the only 7 string he brings with him on tour.

At least when I saw him a few years ago, he didn't have any other 7s that weren't Dave's PRSs.


----------



## neonpink

This is my first post. I felt the need to share my opinion amongst all the others.

I prefer the square heel. To me, the AANJ was a solution to a non-existent problem. My preference for the square heel is purely cosmetic as well. I grew up with square heel RG's, all the coveted RG's, Jems and UV's have square heels. Plus, the body shape on guitars with the AANJ is different. It's an extremely minor detail, but it's there and I don't like it. I'm referring to the way the curve of the upper horn meets the neck joint. On square heel guitars, this is one continuous, distorted "C" shape curve. On AANJ guitars, there is a slight outward hump just before it reaches the neck. It throws off the classic RG look for me. 

On the subject of these new swirls, no thanks. Even if price were not an issue, they look like the crappy home made swirls I see on ebay all the time. They couldn't have done matching color scheme pyramids? And the swirled headstocks? Awful looking. No swirl has ever had a swirled headstock, so why for an anniversary model would they deem it appropriate? Would've looked much better with black headstocks with appropriately colored logos (orange logo for the orange swirl, blue logo for the blue...) 

Finally, the maple board 7 string with the green/blue burst. Again, no. What an ugly finish.


----------



## Deep Blue

Well... at least I can get a swirl cliplock strap, put it on my 7620, and pretend


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Jeez, all the block heel joint hate. 



Jammer said:


> And you know Vai decided on the square heel how? Just because it's his sig? He almost exclusively plays AANJ Jem 7v's. Wonder why he isn't playing the superior tone square heels then. Oh wait...



To respond to "it's his sig?" question... frankly, yes.

Yes, it's arguable that Vai should have used AANJs, since he bought them in to improve upper access over the original design (which in the Jem/RG's case, his too), but then again, it's not like he was having any trouble during the dawn of the 90s. Nor is he having trouble whenever he picks up the FTLOG burnt UV on the Story Of Light tours. 



StevenC said:


> In fact, last I checked the Burnt UV with square heel is the only 7 string he brings with him on tour.
> 
> At least when I saw him a few years ago, he didn't have any other 7s that weren't Dave's PRSs.



The burnt UV was Vai's main 7 during that tour, but he used a polka dotted green dot UV as a backup. It didn't see much use as Vai only used the UVs for Weeping China Doll.


----------



## Santuzzo

wow, those Universe swirls looks amazing!


----------



## stretcher7

I think those Uni's are positively stunning! I think it's great they came up with some new color combinations. Really really curious on pricing. Anybody heard anything?


----------



## eightsixboy

stretcher7 said:


> I think those Uni's are positively stunning! I think it's great they came up with some new color combinations. Really really curious on pricing. Anybody heard anything?




I think we can be confident that they will be way over $5000 US, probably around the 6-8k mark, being limited edition, MIJ etc etc, won't be cheap at all.


----------



## panacea151

$9333.33 List. And not swirled by Darren/ATD


----------



## neonpink

I think maybe these swirls are a prank. 

Think about it. 

Wouldn't Ibanez wait until Friday or Saturday to show off the good stuff? This seems like it should be a big deal but Ibanez didn't even see fit to mention them on their Facebook page. There is no mention on their website. 

Steve Vai isn't talking about them. 

And really, look at them with a critical eye. Take off the swirl-fanboy glasses and compare these to the original ATD's, or the PMC's, the DNA's. These are not even close. I wouldn't be surprised if those were Premium PWH necks.

I have seen some great aftermarket swirl replicas out there but these look like the bad ones, which often feature a swirled headstock, which was never a feature of the original Ibanez swirls (and looks terrible anyway). 

That's why I hope these are indeed "replicas" with poorly done swirls, Ibanez's way of acknowledging the rabid interest in aftermarket swirls, to reaffirm to the wider guitar community the relevance of wild, swirl-finished guitars, before unveiling the real, bad ass swirl painted Universe that the 25th anniversary of Passion and Warfare deserves. 

Even if it does cost 10K, I still want to see it done proper.


----------



## Hollowway

So I'm assuming that by now everyone there has seen the entire booth, and there's no word about Tosin's beluga? Dang, I was hoping to see into about that. As much as I hate the shape it's so odd I wanna buy one.


----------



## stretcher7

neonpink said:


> I think maybe these swirls are a prank.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Wouldn't Ibanez wait until Friday or Saturday to show off the good stuff? This seems like it should be a big deal but Ibanez didn't even see fit to mention them on their Facebook page. There is no mention on their website.
> 
> Steve Vai isn't talking about them.
> 
> And really, look at them with a critical eye. Take off the swirl-fanboy glasses and compare these to the original ATD's, or the PMC's, the DNA's. These are not even close. I wouldn't be surprised if those were Premium PWH necks.
> 
> I have seen some great aftermarket swirl replicas out there but these look like the bad ones, which often feature a swirled headstock, which was never a feature of the original Ibanez swirls (and looks terrible anyway).
> 
> That's why I hope these are indeed "replicas" with poorly done swirls, Ibanez's way of acknowledging the rabid interest in aftermarket swirls, to reaffirm to the wider guitar community the relevance of wild, swirl-finished guitars, before unveiling the real, bad ass swirl painted Universe that the 25th anniversary of Passion and Warfare deserves.
> 
> Even if it does cost 10K, I still want to see it done proper.



It IS weird how there's nothing from Vai and nothing on the Ibanez site or their FB. Bit they look like MIJ to me.


----------



## kevdes93

Any pictures of the PWM10 or the new JBMs yet? The tone king video skipped right over them pretty much


----------



## BlackStar7

Apologies if I missed it somewhere, but is there any new fixed bridge Prestige stuff?


----------



## simonXsludge

The only thing that excites me so far this year. 

I would have liked to see a Prestige RG7FF and RG8FF. The Iron Labels were pretty half-assed.

And someone mentioned ESP/LTD are offering multiscales now?!


----------



## MikeH

I like Steve Vai, but have never considered myself a fanboy. Also, I'm not crazy about buying new, expensive gear because I don't find myself to be of a high enough caliber to warrant nicer things than I already make use of.


But Jesus f~cking Christ, I need that Warfare UV.


----------



## StevenC

neonpink said:


> I think maybe these swirls are a prank.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Wouldn't Ibanez wait until Friday or Saturday to show off the good stuff? This seems like it should be a big deal but Ibanez didn't even see fit to mention them on their Facebook page. There is no mention on their website.
> 
> Steve Vai isn't talking about them.
> 
> And really, look at them with a critical eye. Take off the swirl-fanboy glasses and compare these to the original ATD's, or the PMC's, the DNA's. These are not even close. I wouldn't be surprised if those were Premium PWH necks.
> 
> I have seen some great aftermarket swirl replicas out there but these look like the bad ones, which often feature a swirled headstock, which was never a feature of the original Ibanez swirls (and looks terrible anyway).
> 
> That's why I hope these are indeed "replicas" with poorly done swirls, Ibanez's way of acknowledging the rabid interest in aftermarket swirls, to reaffirm to the wider guitar community the relevance of wild, swirl-finished guitars, before unveiling the real, bad ass swirl painted Universe that the 25th anniversary of Passion and Warfare deserves.
> 
> Even if it does cost 10K, I still want to see it done proper.



Ibanez UK facebook talked about them.


----------



## jwade

$9333 list price. What's the realistic street price from that? 5K? Jesus. 

Cool way to celebrate 25 years, but godDAMN that's a brutal pricetag.


----------



## A-Branger

panacea151 said:


> $9333.33 List.



 too much lol at that price. For that I rather get a custom made guitar, buy a ESP limited custom with an amazing finish/build, rather than a pretty paint job. Yes, there are "limited" but for that price no thanks, much rather the one-off Limited ESP's NAMM customs



neonpink said:


> I think maybe these swirls are a prank.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> ..... Premium PWH necks.
> 
> 
> ....That's why I hope these are indeed "replicas" with poorly done swirls, Ibanez's way of acknowledging the rabid interest in aftermarket swirls, to reaffirm to the wider guitar community the relevance of wild, swirl-finished guitars,.



mmm yeah, lets make a whole wall of glass door cabinet locked dedicated to Vai and these "new" 3 guitars just because "prank"  

maybe there is a "production premium model" coming up latter, and these are the expensive limited edition. That could make sense, but these 3 as a "prank"..... lol on that

these are not Premium, if not, the word "premium" would be on their headstocks, look at the pics


and not sure what rabid interest in aftermarket swirl are you talking about???. No-one else is doing any, only the new Strandberg signature. And a couple of people in here who have done it as personal projects, but nothing "mainstream", not even on the custom and semi-custom guitar brands 

remember these guitars are to celebrate the anniversary of Passion and Warfare, the record famous for Vai's 7 string swirl guitar, not because a "trend" in todays market

and to be honest I dont see anything wrong with these swirls compared to the original apart for the use of different colors. Thats the thing with swirls, they come up different every time





Hollowway said:


> So I'm assuming that by now everyone there has seen the entire booth, and there's no word about Tosin's beluga? Dang, I was hoping to see into about that. As much as I hate the shape it's so odd I wanna buy one.



I was wondering the same, I though they may use it as a showcase jsut to see people's reactions about it in order to make some field market research to see if its worth to put into production, same way they did last year with the Iron label's 7 and 8 string FF



stretcher7 said:


> It IS weird how there's nothing from Vai and nothing on the Ibanez site or their FB. Bit they look like MIJ to me.



Agree on that, its weird there no word from mr Vai yet



simonXsludge said:


> And someone mentioned ESP/LTD are offering multiscales now?!



only on Bass, one 4 string and one 5 string bass in a 37-34" no guitars yet


----------



## Thorerges

Such a shame at that price, ....ing insane. I would love for them to bring the Uiverse back like that, but make like 5,000 of them - all in swirl. I would shell a few grand for them, but at that price, unfortunately - although warranted, it is quite out of my range.

Whatever, overall I am fairly disappointed with the direction Ibanez are going. They expanded the iron label models (I feel sorry for the people buying those new RGA models, its essentially the same thing as a $400 iron label). 

Would have wanted something different, but thats enough bitching from me.


----------



## Thorerges

However, NAMM 2017 should have the tosin sig, that I am excited about!


----------



## Given To Fly

Those Disappearing Pyramid Inlays are the best UV inlays I've ever seen. That is real abalone and real mother of pearl cut really well. If this is a prank, Ibanez pulls expensive pranks!


----------



## StevenC

$9333 is the list price.

The guitar will sell for much cheaper.

In the guitar world the list price is not what the guitars sell for.

I feel like this has to be said every year.


----------



## laxu

Regarding the block heel, it is actually slightly slanted. Not to the amount like it is on for example the new Kiesel Aries guitars but still a bit. I have a 1989 RG550 with a slanted block heel and it's generally fine, you learn to work around it quickly.


----------



## neonpink

Given To Fly said:


> Those Disappearing Pyramid Inlays are the best UV inlays I've ever seen. That is real abalone and real mother of pearl cut really well. If this is a prank, Ibanez pulls expensive pranks!



Indeed? 

Were you able to inspect these guitars up close?


----------



## Kobalt

RGA32.


----------



## Bucketheadtwo

I love my RG752FX, but at this point I really need a nice non-solid color or natural wood type of guitar in my collection. The new RGA and RGD look sick, but I can't decide which one I want or if I want a 6 or 7 more


----------



## Given To Fly

neonpink said:


> Indeed?
> 
> Were you able to inspect these guitars up close?



Indeed!

No. If you've seen sloppy UV inlays, quality UV inlays are easy to spot and vice versa. 

$9333.33 List Price = $6999 SMAP - I'm not sure what the difference is between SMAP and MAP pricing other than there is an S in SMAP which stands for Suggested. In the end, its $7000, MAP or SMAP, and I doubt there will be a customary 10% discount.


----------



## LordHar

IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2016


----------



## s2k9k

Looks like Sweetwater is gonna start carrying these


----------



## Hachetjoel

I don't get the hate for the square heel, I think the square heel on my old Ibanez' are better than my petrucci, and people rave about that neck joint all the time...


----------



## Fathand

The prices on those Swirls = Sugi made? That would explain it


----------



## PunchLine

Forkface said:


> if the guitars had aanj's, they would be bitching about something else. them just mad they can't afford it.
> I like the orange one.



If Ibanez were really creative, innovative and capable, they would have come up with the interchangable neck joint system, where you can swap your AANJ with square heel nj or vice versa. But I came up with it!


----------



## Kharon

A-Branger said:


> pretty cool clip
> 
> but why this RGA has black sides and back???, imo this looks 1280174times better than the mahogany natural brown shown in any other RGA model
> 
> maybe an early prototype? still look heaps better, it gives more character to the guitar, and tides up well the grey/white/black theme of it, brown doesnt mix well in there




your lack of taste disturbs me..


----------



## A-Branger

Kharon said:


> your lack of taste disturbs me..






but it does, the guitar looks soo much better with black, it helps with the mono-chrome theme of it: black-grey-white in where does brown fit in those colors? 


hehhee


----------



## Stooge1996

A-Branger said:


> but it does, the guitar looks soo much better with black, it helps with the mono-chrome theme of it: black-grey-white in where does brown fit in those colors?
> 
> 
> hehhee



I do agree that the black back looks better. I feel it tidys the entire guitar together. The brown back just looks off


----------



## Santuzzo

beyondcosmos said:


> Never have been the biggest fan of the original swirl colors..... but the Passion one..... and that blue sci-fi looking one in the middle..... oh my freaking goodness
> 
> *Probably gonna cost an arm and a leg but still... *



probably more like two arms, three legs and one head ....


----------



## Genome

simonXsludge said:


> The only thing that excites me so far this year.
> 
> I would have liked to see a Prestige RG7FF and RG8FF. The Iron Labels were pretty half-assed.
> 
> And someone mentioned ESP/LTD are offering multiscales now?!



Yep. I hope these are easily accessible in the UK!


----------



## ThomasUV777

Genome said:


> Yep. I hope these are easily accessible in the UK!



Very unlikely. It's not displayed on the EU website. Neither was it's predecessor (652AHM).


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Rich at IbanezRules can sort you out, also there is a high chance since it has a maple board that the fret ends will just be snipped and unfinished so he can round them off for you.


----------



## DeepSixed

Fathand said:


> The prices on those Swirls = Sugi made? That would explain it



Yup, Rich says Sugi made in his NAMM report.


----------



## Spicypickles

Jammer said:


> Ahh...thankyou, I was waiting for the tone nazi comment to come in stating that the square heels have better tone, lol!







> if you believe in such things




There is more for the neck to connect to/more surface area. That is fact. 


My post was more about your prior comment that once you reach the joint, you are stopped dead in your tracks. What the hell are you playing? Do you thumb over everywhere you play on the neck? I get that its a preference thing, I prefer the AANJ to be honest, but to say that square heels are prohibitive to the point that everything past the 14th fret is rendered useless is just ridiculous. Unless you are like 4 years old, which I applaud your vocabulary and ability to form coherent sentences.


----------



## canuck brian

neonpink said:


> Indeed?
> 
> Were you able to inspect these guitars up close?



Well i had friends Skype me while standing in front of them - its abalone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

"Argh! The signature guitar that I'll never [be able to] buy doesn't have _my_ ideal specs!" 

-ITT


----------



## canuck brian

MaxOfMetal said:


> "Argh! The signature guitar that I'll never [be able to] buy doesn't have _my_ ideal specs and doesnt cost the same a Squier! Screw that company!
> 
> -ITT



fixed.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> "Argh! The signature guitar that I'll never [be able to] buy doesn't have _my_ ideal specs!"
> 
> -ITT



the guitar with my ideal specs will never exist since being free is one of them.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Andromalia said:


> the guitar with my ideal specs will never exist since being free is one of them.



If it's just free, everyone will have one. It has to be free, one of a kind, gifted personally to me.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Not crazy about leaving the carve unfinished, but it looks like it should be a solid axe, just need to hope Iron Label QC gets improved.
That neck pickup sounds amazing.

Great playing too man, material sounded killer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Also, my earlier prediction is looking to be coming to fruition: the Premium line non-sig guitars are going to be rolled back and phased out, at least in the USA/North America. 

Not surprisingly given the output lately and the rise of the Iron Label line. 

Still sticking around for the bass lines though, which is where they really shined.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Non signature Premiums were gone from the US the day they lost the lawsuit over the ZPS


----------



## simonXsludge

MaxOfMetal said:


> Still sticking around for the bass lines though, which is where they really shined.


They have been killing it with the (Premium) basses for a few years now. I wish there was so much cool new stuff and will to try new things in the guitar lineup every year.


----------



## jwade

Hey Rich, are you able to comment on any potential MIJ production UVs in the works for later this year/next year? Not looking for specifics, just a general yay or nay situation.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I have no idea if they'll UV or if they'll JEM7 again, but I do believe there will be something MIJ for next year and not just the Premiums.


----------



## jwade

Right on. I heard a rumour about something for next year, but I'm assuming if that were true, they'd not want to pull focus from the P&W Anniversary models by talking about it yet.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

IMHO, Herman Li sure can spec out a tasty guitar:


----------



## rewihendrix

It's really annoying that they spec out beautiful gold hardware then leave the black plastic selector on there. Probably an easy fix but it would make it so much nicer.

same with this one from last year





If I bought that guitar first thing to happen would be gold pickup covers and selector switch.

and then maybe evo gold frets.


----------



## ROAR

Wow they finally are doing the Herman model in orange. That was the color of his first custom shop. I remember an old Total Guitar I still have where he mentioned getting that and just a year or two later they made his sig in purple instead.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

rewihendrix said:


> It's really annoying that they spec out beautiful gold hardware then leave the black plastic selector on there. Probably an easy fix but it would make it so much nicer.
> 
> same with this one from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I bought that guitar first thing to happen would be gold pickup covers and selector switch.
> 
> and then maybe evo gold frets.



First thing I would do would be to get rid of that gold hardware.  

Different tastes.


----------



## Miek

rewihendrix said:


> It's really annoying that they spec out beautiful gold hardware then leave the black plastic selector on there. Probably an easy fix but it would make it so much nicer.
> 
> same with this one from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I bought that guitar first thing to happen would be gold pickup covers and selector switch.
> 
> and then maybe evo gold frets.



owning one of those, i can say...there is enough gold


----------



## Pikka Bird

I'd like them to make wooden selector plate.


----------



## Mangle

Xiphos discontinued.... did not see that coming.... at all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mangle said:


> Xiphos discontinued.... did not see that coming.... at all.



At least it has the honor of being discontinued twice?


----------



## MattThePenguin

Ibanez RG752AHMNGB RG Prestige - Nebula Green Burst | Sweetwater.com

That price.... well I'm going to have to suck it up and learn how to use a trem, that .... is MINE


----------



## Webmaestro

MattThePenguin said:


> Ibanez RG752AHMNGB RG Prestige - Nebula Green Burst | Sweetwater.com
> 
> That price.... well I'm going to have to suck it up and learn how to use a trem, that .... is MINE



Only feature I'm on the fence about is the bound maple fretboard. Binding on a maple fretboard is an odd aesthetic choice, but probably won't stop me from buying one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Captain Butterscotch said:


> IMHO, Herman Li sure can spec out a tasty guitar:



Herman always had really good tastes in guitars. I loved the first Egen, and I dig his 7-string LACS 540S7.


----------



## BigPhi84

Webmaestro said:


> Only feature I'm on the fence about is the bound maple fretboard. Binding on a maple fretboard is an odd aesthetic choice, but probably won't stop me from buying one.




This was probably done to address the poor fret ends of the previous Prestige maple fretboard necks. Basically, if I understand correctly, maple fretboards aren't as oily as rosewood or ebony boards, so to protect the wood from humidity and finger-oil stains, a lacquer coat has to be applied. (I know, I know, you could leave it unfinished, but since Ibanez offers a warranty, and doesn't want people sending their guitars in because of discoloration or warping...) 

There are arguments on whether the fretboard finish should be applied before or after the frets... both have pros and cons. If you install the frets before you finish the neck, the fret ends will feel smoother, but the frets themselves will have a thin layer of finish on top. During the life of the guitar, this finish will chip off, and it's pretty obvious (and ugly) when it does. The frets also feel different since the finish alters their crowning profile. Also, fretjobs are harder since the finish essentially glues the frets to the fretboard. Great care has to be taken to remove the frets. 

If the frets are installed after the finish (as per what Ibanez is doing), the installation of the frets (and subsequent fretjobs) is very similar to rosewood or ebony, with one caveat. When filing the fret ends, great care and, more importantly, time have to be taken to not damage the finish on the sides of the neck. The frets won't have finish on top of them and the fret crowning will be what you expect, but there is a chance that the fret tangs will stick out and it's very hard to sand these down without damaging the neck finish. (There is an alternate method where the fret tangs are cut smaller than the width of the neck, but then after fret installation, the sides of the neck have to be resprayed to fill in the fret slots, and because of the added step, that adds time to the neck build.) 

Choosing to put neck binding on this model eliminates this caveat, and speeds up build time since binding can be sanded to no ill effect. This, in turn, makes the neck build very comparable in speed to a traditional Ibanez rosewood fretboard neck.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Well ...., great info!


----------



## jl-austin

Wow, dud year for Ibanez. The only thing half way interesting is a $7000 Universe, that I would not dare to play, even if I could afford one. 

I do like what they did with the cheap bass line (the SR300ish stuff), with supposedly upgraded pickups. But that is hardly anything to get excited about.


----------



## Zepos16

I'm surprised nobody is talking about this beauty!


----------



## cardinal

I was coming to post the same thing about binding the maple board. Wish they didn't do that, but I understand why they made that choice.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but does anyone else dislike the look of the Gibraltar hardtails? So many beautiful guitars this year, but I just really don't like the look of those bridges even though I've heard they're quite comfortable. 

Feeling a bit like George Costanza here; it's such a small and inconsequential feature to fixate on, but they kind of irk me on the same level as pickup rings.


----------



## Miek

They're extremely comfortable. I think they're vastly superior to hipshots, and I have both. It makes the hipshot feel like a toy.

e: out of all the bridges I've ever played on, it's the most comfortable.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Sermo Lupi said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but does anyone else dislike the look of the Gibraltar hardtails? So many beautiful guitars this year, but I just really don't like the look of those bridges even though I've heard they're quite comfortable.
> 
> Feeling a bit like George Costanza here; it's such a small and inconsequential feature to fixate on, but they kind of irk me on the same level as pickup rings.



I feel the same way. I've heard nothing but praise when it comes to feel, but the aesthetic of them bothers me, especially in chrome. In black not so much, so I think it's more my loathing of chrome hardware.


----------



## Thorerges

Mangle said:


> Xiphos discontinued.... did not see that coming.... at all.



I did, sales are so ....ty. Not to mention, do any well known artists (besides Muhammed Suicmez like 12 years ago) use a xiphos?


----------



## Thorerges

Zepos16 said:


> I'm surprised nobody is talking about this beauty!



Looks sick.


----------



## Opion

^^^ Holy crap! Now THAT is different and something I can get into!


----------



## s2k9k

Sermo Lupi said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but does anyone else dislike the look of the Gibraltar hardtails? So many beautiful guitars this year, but I just really don't like the look of those bridges even though I've heard they're quite comfortable.
> 
> Feeling a bit like George Costanza here; it's such a small and inconsequential feature to fixate on, but they kind of irk me on the same level as pickup rings.



I like the way they look and feel. Definitely not as awesome as the Tight End-R. But they look a hell of a lot better than the standard fixed bridges.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Webmaestro said:


> Only feature I'm on the fence about is the bound maple fretboard. Binding on a maple fretboard is an odd aesthetic choice, but probably won't stop me from buying one.



Binding on the maple means you can add some rounding to the edges you won't get from the factory, because on the cleared non bound boards you can't touch the edge without taking the clear off with it, and you know what happens to that later down the road.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

BigPhi84 said:


> If the frets are installed after the finish (as per what Ibanez is doing), the installation of the frets (and subsequent fretjobs) is very similar to rosewood or ebony, with one caveat. When filing the fret ends, great care and, more importantly, time have to be taken to not damage the finish on the sides of the neck. The frets won't have finish on top of them and the fret crowning will be what you expect, but there is a chance that the fret tangs will stick out and it's very hard to sand these down without damaging the neck finish. (There is an alternate method where the fret tangs are cut smaller than the width of the neck, but then after fret installation, the sides of the neck have to be resprayed to fill in the fret slots, and because of the added step, that adds time to the neck build.)
> 
> Choosing to put neck binding on this model eliminates this caveat, and speeds up build time since binding can be sanded to no ill effect. This, in turn, makes the neck build very comparable in speed to a traditional Ibanez rosewood fretboard neck.



Ibanez clears the fretboard after the frets are installed on everything MIJ, They have no excuse for not finishing the ends and the edges of the board like they do on rosewood board guitars.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Why Gibraltars on Prestige when you have the much superior Tight-End (imho)?
It has been 3 years that Ibanez has been letting me down with fixed bridges choices.
Personal preferences obviously.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BigPhi84 said:


> all that sh*t


Man, I love posts like this that come with a little "The more you know!" sticker at the end.



Sermo Lupi said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but does anyone else dislike the look of the Gibraltar hardtails? So many beautiful guitars this year, but I just really don't like the look of those bridges even though I've heard they're quite comfortable.



Same. Praise Djod for drop-in hipshot replacements.
Another thing that really bugs me is the little plastic pickup selector on the S-series. WHY can they not have just a switch like the RGs? Why do we need this little plastic thing?


----------



## A-Branger

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Another thing that really bugs me is the little plastic pickup selector on the S-series. WHY can they not have just a switch like the RGs? Why do we need this little plastic thing?



because the body is too thin on that part? but I do agree on the plastic thing, maybe if they had like a wood thing?

but again the plastic thing is on the Paul Waggoner model, and that model has a thicker body... so no clue then the why


----------



## Leewrathe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hS36_nIsQ4
Here's a link to my demo of the Ibanez 2016 Premium RG927 WFXZC 7 String.
Happy Saturday


----------



## Santuzzo

does the binding on the maple board (or any fretboard) make a re-fret more difficult?


----------



## laxu

Santuzzo said:


> does the binding on the maple board (or any fretboard) make a re-fret more difficult?



Yes, but not significantly. There are two ways to go about it: If the original has binding nibs that cover the ends of the frets then you either need to carefully get the new fret lengths right or you take out the frets, shave out the nibs and install frets as normal. First option is more expensive usually.

IMO it doesn't make a real difference if the nibs are taken out as long as the fret ends are dressed really well so they are smooth and don't poke out.


----------



## Forrest_H

rewihendrix said:


> It's really annoying that they spec out beautiful gold hardware then leave the black plastic selector on there. Probably an easy fix but it would make it so much nicer.
> 
> 
> If I bought that guitar first thing to happen would be gold pickup covers and selector switch.
> 
> and then maybe evo gold frets.



definitely not the best 'shop job, and the compression is horrendous, but your idea got me curious...


----------



## Vrollin

Why dont they just go with the RG style selector? Seriously those selectors on the S series are ....ing ugly as sin....


----------



## LordHar

Vrollin said:


> Why dont they just go with the RG style selector? Seriously those selectors on the S series are ....ing ugly as sin....



I thought that the S body was too thin for that style of selector switch.


----------



## Rawkmann

LordHar said:


> I thought that the S body was too thin for that style of selector switch.



It is. I think a unobtrusive mini toggle would be ok though!


----------



## Zalbu

MattThePenguin said:


> Ibanez RG752AHMNGB RG Prestige - Nebula Green Burst | Sweetwater.com
> 
> That price.... well I'm going to have to suck it up and learn how to use a trem, that .... is MINE


At least it's a lo-pro Edge so you can put a Tremolno on it, can't even do that on the Edge Zero...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vrollin said:


> Why dont they just go with the RG style selector? Seriously those selectors on the S series are ....ing ugly as sin....



It is the same switch as the RG models, the Saber is just so thin that it sticks out farther and they need to add the switch plate. 

In the past they've used a toggle style switch, but they had to move the location and that only allows for three positions. 

Until a shorter blade switch is made available in high quantities the switch plate is staying.


----------



## TMatt142

WTH!! The JBM 7 and no lo-pro 7? Uhhgg! That killed it for me.


----------



## Rawkmann

MaxOfMetal said:


> It is the same switch as the RG models, the Saber is just so thin that it sticks out farther and they need to add the switch plate.
> 
> In the past they've used a toggle style switch, but they had to move the location and that only allows for three positions.
> 
> Until a shorter blade switch is made available in high quantities the switch plate is staying.



Would it not be very hard to mod it Yourself by removing the plate and shaving down the selector stem? Doesn't seem too complicated.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rawkmann said:


> Would it not be very hard to mod it Yourself by removing the plate and shaving down the selector stem? Doesn't seem too complicated.



Two problems with that:

1) It's not just the stem, it's the actual switch upper assembly. 

2) If you shave down the stem, you're going to be left with a switch that's nearly impossible to move once in the 1st or 5th positions.


----------



## Miek

It's not something I ever think about when I'm playing the guitar. Though I would be fine with a 3 way toggle too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Miek said:


> It's not something I ever think about when I'm playing the guitar. Though I would be fine with a 3 way toggle too.



Folks complained about the location. 






Personally, I thought it wasn't bad.


----------



## TMatt142

MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks complained about the location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I thought it wasn't bad.



no, not bad at all except move the vol knob down and back a bit. I've always felt Ibby set their vol knobs too close to the trem/bridge pickup.


----------



## Webmaestro

TMatt142 said:


> no, not bad at all except move the vol knob down and back a bit. I've always felt Ibby set their vol knobs too close to the trem/bridge pickup.



Totally agree. I removed mine on one of my 1527's (actually, I removed the tone, and moved the volume pot down to the tone spot). If I ever have it refinished, I'll have them fill in the hole where the volume pot was.


----------



## aneurysm

simonXsludge said:


> Damn you Ibanez, pretty much the perfect 7 but without Tremolo


----------



## lucidguitar

OmegaSlayer said:


> Why Gibraltars on Prestige when you have the much superior Tight-End (imho)?
> It has been 3 years that Ibanez has been letting me down with fixed bridges choices.
> Personal preferences obviously.



Your not the only one... We've been talking about it throughout the tread but now I see there are some new ones coming up as well. Why I think I might continue searching the used market for 1451s, 1421s, and 3521s. Or an FR Prestige but those don't pop up often at all.


----------



## lucidguitar

Zepos16 said:


> I'm surprised nobody is talking about this beauty!



Did before, just didn't post a picture. Reminds me of one of my RG1421Fs, the one with the Black Haze Burst. Just with the burled top rather than the flamed maple. But as just said, wish it would've been a Tight End or Tight End R.


----------



## Santuzzo

aneurysm said:


> Damn you Ibanez, pretty much the perfect 7 but without Tremolo



to me it's perfect just like that WITH the trem. BUT not available on the European market (as of now at least....) So, damn you, European Ibanez distributors


----------



## Zalbu

Is there any difference between the Gibraltar and Tight End aside from how it feels when playing?


----------



## Santuzzo

I got a question regarding the trems: I have read many folks disliking the Edge Zero and preferring the Lo Pro Edge. Is it just a preference or do you guys think the Edge Zero is of lesser quality and will not last as long?
And what do you guys think about the Edge Pro? I have the Edge Pro on a few 7s and I think it's a very nice bridge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Santuzzo said:


> I got a question regarding the trems: I have read many folks disliking the Edge Zero and preferring the Lo Pro Edge. Is it just a preference or do you guys think the Edge Zero is of lesser quality and will not last as long?
> And what do you guys think about the Edge Pro? I have the Edge Pro on a few 7s and I think it's a very nice bridge.



The quality isn't the issue, it's just most folks on here like using Tremol-No units to lock thier bridges and the Edge Zero isn't compatible with the Tremol-No. 

As for longevity, the more simple the mechanism the better. The fewer potential points of failure, the better. In that case the Edge Pro and Edge Zero are both far more complex than the old school Lo-Pro.


----------



## Santuzzo

MaxOfMetal said:


> The quality isn't the issue, it's just most folks on here like using Tremol-No units to lock thier bridges and the Edge Zero isn't compatible with the Tremol-No.
> 
> As for longevity, the more simple the mechanism the better. The fewer potential points of failure, the better. In that case the Edge Pro and Edge Zero are both far more complex than the old school Lo-Pro.



Thanks, Max. That makes sense.
I kinda like the Edge Zero's features and also the idea of the ZPS, but I have never thought of it the way you just explained about the complexity of the mechanism and the longevity.


----------



## Mangle

Thorerges said:


> I did, sales are so ....ty. Not to mention, do any well known artists (besides Muhammed Suicmez like 12 years ago) use a xiphos?



Forced attrition. When you produce only the most basic model you're forseeing it's demise. No 7, let alone an 8. No interesting variations of build or finish or color or bridge etc. There is a lot to be done with that body design.... but, yeah, it's a niche model in the best of times.


----------



## lucidguitar

Zalbu said:


> Is there any difference between the Gibraltar and Tight End aside from how it feels when playing?



Well if that's not enough in and of itself I wouldn't know what is. But to answer your question I would have to only go with my observations from having and playing both. I know we could get into a whole debate, as I've seen done many times, about how much one aspect of a guitar contributes to the resonance/tonality of an electric guitar. To avoid that I am simply going to have to ask that you agree that changing a bridge to one with more mass affects the tone in a certain way - the reason people decide to put brass sustain blocks and tremolos and such. If you can't give me that than this doesn't matter but...

From what I have noticed having multiple guitars with both is that the Tight End and Tight End R have more mass and more direct contact with the wood and seems to transfer more vibration to the body of the guitar. I would also say that there is also a bit of a tonal difference that comes along with it but that is hard to say definitively because I've never swapped out one bridge for another and A-B-ed them directly. But I generally you the same pickups in my guitars and I have noticed more than some just subtle differences myself. But that could be any number of factors because I'm sure we all know that every guitar has its own personality in a way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mangle said:


> Forced attrition. When you produce only the most basic model you're forseeing it's demise. No 7, let alone an 8. No interesting variations of build or finish or color or bridge etc.



Are we still talking about the Xiphos? 

They released the XPT700 in two chameleon finishes, green, red, black and also white. They released the XPT700FX for folks who wanted a fixed bridge. They introduced the XPT300 for those who wanted a cheaper, bolt-on variant. There was the XPT707 7-string. They also released a 27 fret model and a higher end bolt-on Iron Label model. A 6/7 double neck was available at one point too. 

The model was around in some form or another for almost a decade.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zalbu said:


> Is there any difference between the Gibraltar and Tight End aside from how it feels when playing?



In my personal experience the comfortability comes first.
My right hand hates the kind of saddles and string tension feel you have on Fender-styled saddles.
The shape and the heighth screws doesn't gel with how I lay my hand on the bridge.
That and eventually the angle to which the string departs from the saddle.
I feel a big difference playwise between a Floyd and an Edge, which are conceptually the same bridge, but I feel the Floyd to be much more tight, but just from my perception the string departs from the Floyd in a less "rounded" way than from the Edge.
That angle might also influence sound and tightness, which is another personal thing.

Second comes the look, as stupid as this might sound, I hate to see the springs.
The springs give me a very cheap vibe, that annoys me on guitars which costs more than 500 bucks.
They make the guitar look like it's made of spare parts.
Which is not, but I don't like it, like many don't like natural finishes and any other features that is relevant only to the eye.
Which means I like more enginered bridges, which might break easier and need more manteinance while many just prefer easyness to use and setup, But I don't ever change tunings. 

Mass is also important, but I don't think in the Gibraltar/Tight End comparison has a big difference of mass, maybe the Gibraltar/Tight End R weights some mass difference, but we're not talking the difference between a Fender bridge and a Schaller Hannes.
BUT, the Tight End is string through body, while not every Gibraltar is, and in fixed bridges I prefer much more the string through body construction.

So, while any of the mentioned points alone give advantages to the Tight End compared to Gibraltar, the whole 3 might in my case.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

MaxOfMetal said:


> Are we still talking about the Xiphos?
> 
> They released the XPT700 in two chameleon finishes, green, red, black and also white. They released the XPT700FX for folks who wanted a fixed bridge. They introduced the XPT300 for those who wanted a cheaper, bolt-on variant. There was the XPT707 7-string. They also released a 27 fret model and a higher end bolt-on Iron Label model. A 6/7 double neck was available at one point too.
> 
> The model was around in some form or another for almost a decade.



I have an XPT and I'm so happy with it, my only gripes are the painted neck (which can be eventually solved) and the fact that it's Indonesian, like all the XPT models.
I think the only thing Ibanez had to tried but never did, was to release a MIJ model, as quality wise for many it would have made loads of difference.
Few guitarist (with more than 3 guitars) nhave their main guitar made in Indonesia/China/Korea.


----------



## shadowlife

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Wow, this is easily my favorite so far.

I also really dig the white/blue/black Universe although those chrome pickups gotta go- put a set of black/blue DiMarzios in there pronto!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

OmegaSlayer said:


> Few guitarist (with more than 3 guitars) nhave their main guitar made in Indonesia/China/Korea.



You could not possibly be more wrong.


----------



## Genome

ThomasUV777 said:


> Very unlikely. It's not displayed on the EU website. Neither was it's predecessor (652AHM).



The fixed bridge 652 is being made available here after NAMM. So I hope this means the 752 will be as well, or we might have to wait a year or something.


----------



## ThePIGI King

OmegaSlayer said:


> Few guitarist (with more than 3 guitars) nhave their main guitar made in Indonesia/China/Korea.



6 Guitars and counting - all MiI, MiC, and MiK - and I don't have any issues.


----------



## rewihendrix

Zalbu said:


> Few guitarist (with more than 3 guitars) nhave their main guitar made in Indonesia/China/Korea.



inb4 1%


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Hey Max, I'm sure this has been discussed ad nauseum in the past so apologies in advance for the question, but is there a particular reason why Ibanez uses cosmo black hardware rather than the regular black stuff? I remember people throwing a fit over the switch years and years ago (maybe around 2005?) but I don't recall why the switch was made. Cost-cutting I'd assume, but I have no idea. 

Also, that wenge(?)-topped RGA is gorgeous! And what's this about Hipshot making drop-in replacements for the Gibraltar bridges?


----------



## gunch

MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks complained about the location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I thought it wasn't bad.




UUUUGH DUDE MY PICK HAND WILL HIT IT #groanzone



Sermo Lupi said:


> Hey Max, I'm sure this has been discussed ad nauseum in the past so apologies in advance for the question, but is there a particular reason why Ibanez uses cosmo black hardware rather than the regular black stuff? I remember people throwing a fit over the switch years and years ago (maybe around 2005?) but I don't recall why the switch was made. Cost-cutting I'd assume, but I have no idea.
> 
> Also, that wenge(?)-topped RGA is gorgeous! And what's this about Hipshot making drop-in replacements for the Gibraltar bridges?




Wasn't is because of a lead (element) scare in China?


----------



## TMatt142

Webmaestro said:


> Totally agree. I removed mine on one of my 1527's (actually, I removed the tone, and moved the volume pot down to the tone spot). If I ever have it refinished, I'll have them fill in the hole where the volume pot was.



I filled my vol hole in on my 7620, re drilled it lower and added the 3-way toggle instead of that crappy blade, basically a JPM mod. I love it. I just ordered a Carvin DC700 and that's what the controls are like as well.


----------



## Matt_D_

MaxOfMetal said:


> The quality isn't the issue, it's just most folks on here like using Tremol-No units to lock thier bridges and the Edge Zero isn't compatible with the Tremol-No.
> 
> As for longevity, the more simple the mechanism the better. The fewer potential points of failure, the better. In that case the Edge Pro and Edge Zero are both far more complex than the old school Lo-Pro.



Bingo. Edge Zero (incl zps) is also pretty great as long as you stay within "normal" string tension, if you want to go super heavy the lack of spring mount points limits your options there. (you get two springs max)

Agreed on the tremol-No, they're pretty damn awesome little devices. super handy for tuning and restringing too.


----------



## Jake

OmegaSlayer said:


> Few guitarist (with more than 3 guitars) nhave their main guitar made in Indonesia/China/Korea.



I have I believe 11 MIJ/MIA guitars right now and honestly for a live setting I would have no problem playing something out of korea or indonesia, especially stuff from WMI, those guitars are all solid workhorses


----------



## OmegaSlayer

ThePIGI King said:


> 6 Guitars and counting - all MiI, MiC, and MiK - and I don't have any issues.



I don't have any kind of issues with my Indonesians and Korean either.
Or Chinese for what matters.
It's not a matter of issues but overall quality in little details out of the box, from wood seasoning to fretwork to amount of finish on the body.
(I had my RBM stripped of paint and repainted because the thickness of the finish was insane, and I assure you the sound of the guitar had big advantages from the refinish, it became way more crisper) 
My Indonesian XPT plays perfect and it's my third favourite guitar, I love it, but it would be a big lie to say that it plays better than an RG2228 or a Jem



Jake said:


> I have I believe 11 MIJ/MIA guitars right now and honestly for a live setting I would have no problem playing something out of korea or indonesia, especially stuff from WMI, those guitars are all solid workhorses


Absolutely solid workhorses, I never once thought or affirmed otherwise.

Question is...if you love your Epiphone Les Paul or your Squier Stratocaster and think it's one of the greatest thing ever, would you not love to have a '70 Gibson Les Paul or a '69 Fender Stratocaster?


----------



## s2k9k

Sermo Lupi said:


> Also, that wenge(?)-topped RGA is gorgeous! And what's this about Hipshot making drop-in replacements for the Gibraltar bridges?



These look way awesome


----------



## MaxOfMetal

OmegaSlayer said:


> Question is...if you love your Epiphone Les Paul or your Squier Stratocaster and think it's one of the greatest thing ever, would you not love to have a '70 Gibson Les Paul or a '69 Fender Stratocaster?



Wanting and having the means of purchasing something are two very different things. 

Most folks don't have the money and/or justification to purchase a higher end version of something that that they want just for the typically small margin of improvement. 

I say that as someone who typically just buys higher end, first world made gear.


----------



## Mangle

MaxOfMetal said:


> Are we still talking about the Xiphos?
> 
> They released the XPT700 in two chameleon finishes, green, red, black and also white. They released the XPT700FX for folks who wanted a fixed bridge. They introduced the XPT300 for those who wanted a cheaper, bolt-on variant. There was the XPT707 7-string. They also released a 27 fret model and a higher end bolt-on Iron Label model. A 6/7 double neck was available at one point too.
> 
> The model was around in some form or another for almost a decade.



Yeah, not that it's the biggest deal ever or anything but, all of those models were offered some time ago and in the guitar world it's always all about, "what have you done for me lately?" Ibanez just kinda sat there and let the model flounder by doing nothing significant with it. I find that kind of business model strange, "I told you we should have stopped making that guitar.... nobody is buying that singular version we produce of the basic chasis machine!" lulz
Before they closed down LACS to artists only I got a cs quote of around $6/7,000 for a lefty XPT707. Wish I had gone ahead and spent the money, at least I'd have it. more lulz


----------



## HurrDurr

Would have honestly preferred the Gibraltar on the RGA732, since fixed RGA's _(with exception of their GRGA line)_ have always had some rendition of it. Having a plain flat-mount just looks off to me and I actually really liked those big-block Gibraltars as well as the new ones. I like the Iron Label model, but I'm not sure how I feel about maple figuring under satin.


----------



## Miek

MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks complained about the location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I thought it wasn't bad.



Yeah I remember that. The worst I can say about it is that without the tone knob it draws a line perpendicular to the line guitar controls usually draw. But I wouldn't care once I was playing.


----------



## Forkface

i apologize in advance if someone has posted this. i did not bother to check.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> The quality isn't the issue, it's just most folks on here like using Tremol-No units to lock thier bridges and the Edge Zero isn't compatible with the Tremol-No.
> 
> As for longevity, the more simple the mechanism the better. The fewer potential points of failure, the better. In that case the Edge Pro and Edge Zero are both far more complex than the old school Lo-Pro.



The bolts to lock the saddles in place thread directly into the soft zinc baseplate, unlike the other Edge trem's which have a steel insert there. Threading into the zinc is just begging for the bolts to strip. They also have tiny blocks that aren't easily interchangeable with something larger or with a different material. And yes, the Edge Zero mechanism seems more complex than it has to be. The old Backstop seems to work much better IMHO. Apparently Ibanez stopped using those because of patent trouble, but the Edge Zero has patent troubles as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mangle said:


> Yeah, not that it's the biggest deal ever or anything but, all of those models were offered some time ago and in the guitar world it's always all about, "what have you done for me lately?" Ibanez just kinda sat there and let the model flounder by doing nothing significant with it. I find that kind of business model strange, "I told you we should have stopped making that guitar.... nobody is buying that singular version we produce of the basic chasis machine!" lulz
> Before they closed down LACS to artists only I got a cs quote of around $6/7,000 for a lefty XPT707. Wish I had gone ahead and spent the money, at least I'd have it. more lulz



They rolled back the offerings because, no matter what bridge, how many strings, or what color they offered not enough people were buying them. 

Also, LACS was closed off loooooong before the Xiphos was even a thing. Not sure what you're trying to say here.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wanting and having the means of purchasing something are two very different things.


On this we agree 100%



> Most folks don't have the money and/or justification to purchase a higher end version of something that that they want just for the typically* small margin of improvement*.
> 
> I say that as someone who typically just buys higher end, first world made gear.



On the margin of improvement being small I don't agree.
My worse purchase has been a second hand JS100 for  200, while I had the chance to get a JS1000 for  500 at the time.
The difference is insane in playability and quality, from hardware to details.

I just think Ibanez is doing way too many things, so the purchases are scattered over a million of different setups, and they can't exactly figure out what's happening.
Hell, they're always the ones that try to innovate more, but how they gather their market data...
Then, my vision might be really f' up too because Italy is such a small market led by silly distributors.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

OmegaSlayer said:


> On the margin of improvement being small I don't agree.
> My worse purchase has been a second hand JS100 for  200, while I had the chance to get a JS1000 for  500 at the time.
> The difference is insane in playability and quality, from hardware to details.
> 
> I just think Ibanez is doing way too many things, so the purchases are scattered over a million of different setups, and they can't exactly figure out what's happening.
> Hell, they're always the ones that try to innovate more, but how they gather their market data...
> Then, my vision might be really f' up too because Italy is such a small market led by silly distributors.



You seemed to miss the word right before what you put emphasis on: typically. 

There are examples where the boost in price is more than justified, but there are many many more where it's not for most people. That's why Indo/Korea/China/India guitars sell so freaking well. 

As for the lineup being too disjointed to bring real data, that's just not true. The company I work for makes almost 200 varieties of a product, many so different that you wouldn't even think they're from the same company, but we have whole teams devoted to data analysis and we get it done.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Jake said:


> I have I believe 11 MIJ/MIA guitars right now and honestly for a live setting I would have no problem playing something out of korea or indonesia, especially stuff from WMI, those guitars are all solid workhorses



Serious. I've been playing a lot of nicer, expensive MiJ / MiA axes the past few months trying to pick one out, and eventually settled on the S5470, but none of them played better than my $600 SE Custom 24. Even a couple MiA Cu24s. 
Sometimes, the stars just align I guess.


----------



## Thorerges

Mangle said:


> Forced attrition. When you produce only the most basic model you're forseeing it's demise. No 7, let alone an 8. No interesting variations of build or finish or color or bridge etc. There is a lot to be done with that body design.... but, yeah, it's a niche model in the best of times.



Not sure if anyone responded, but they had several variations. Unfortunately, as you said, it is a niche market and few musicians have used it. I honestly would be very interested in an MIJ version, but some big artist has to pick that up for anyone to give a .....


----------



## aneurysm

Santuzzo said:


> to me it's perfect just like that WITH the trem. BUT not available on the European market (as of now at least....) So, damn you, European Ibanez distributors



Yeah, we all have different Demands and that´s good. But i also noticed there´s a 6 String Version with NO Trem on the European Website, so go figure !


----------



## Viginez

MaxOfMetal said:


> They rolled back the offerings because, no matter what bridge, how many strings, or what color they offered not enough people were buying them.


maybe it also had to do with the non activity of necrophagist and the lack of artist support to promote that extreme model


----------



## Santuzzo

aneurysm said:


> Yeah, we all have different Demands and that´s good. But i also noticed there´s a 6 String Version with NO Trem on the European Website, so go figure !



if you ask me, why not offer the same guitars they offer on the US market everywhere else 

I mentioned this before, some models were/are available in Europe and not in the US, and that makes no sense to me either ...


----------



## Zalbu

Also, and I don't know if it's because my trem is set up wrong or something but I've heard that the Edge and Lo-pros are way better for flutters and stuff like that than the Edge Zero. I can't come anything close to the stuff somebody like Steve Vai can pull off with his guitars on my Edge Zero.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Viginez said:


> maybe it also had to do with the non activity of necrophagist and the lack of artist support to promote that extreme model



Certainly didn't help that all three main artists for the Xiphos left around the same time.


----------



## Santuzzo

Zalbu said:


> Also, and I don't know if it's because my trem is set up wrong or something but I've heard that the Edge and Lo-pros are way better for flutters and stuff like that than the Edge Zero. I can't come anything close to the stuff somebody like Steve Vai can pull off with his guitars on my Edge Zero.



does your Edge Zero have a ZPS installed? if you take the ZPS out, the trem should feel more like an Edge or Lo-Pro in terms of performing flutters.


----------



## Zalbu

Santuzzo said:


> does your Edge Zero have a ZPS installed? if you take the ZPS out, the trem should feel more like an Edge or Lo-Pro in terms of performing flutters.


It does but I haven't noticed much of a difference when taking it out, guess I should give it another shot.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Zalbu said:


> It does but I haven't noticed much of a difference when taking it out, guess I should give it another shot.



I took out the ZPS off my RG2XXV and the difference was like night and day. I really tried to like the ZPS and while the stiffness waa fun for a bit, it just wasn't for my whammy abusive style at all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: And best NAMM face goes to our friend Ben.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Mangle said:


> Before they closed down LACS to artists only I got a cs quote of around $6/7,000 for a lefty XPT707. Wish I had gone ahead and spent the money, at least I'd have it. more lulz



::cough::bullsh!t::cough::


----------



## Thorerges

MaxOfMetal said:


> Certainly didn't help that all three main artists for the Xiphos left around the same time.



Who else used a xiphos besides necrophagist?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know Dino Cazares used one, but he stopped using it in favor for his RGs after like a year or two. Don't know who else does.

EDIT: Oli Hebert from All That Remains. He left Ibanez and started using Jackson.


----------



## Sephiroth952

I'm surprised no one is talking about these.








SynchroniZRs'


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Thorerges said:


> Who else used a xiphos besides necrophagist?



The three main Xiphos users were Muhammed Suicmez, Oli Herbert, and Peter Jospeh (ex The Absence) who last time I checked, ended up switching to Caparison. The 3 had an ad during the promotion of the XPT700XH during it's introduction. 




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know Dino Cazares used one, but he stopped using it in favor for his RGs after like a year or two. Don't know who else does.



Dino was certainly one as well, though his was more in the catalogue based. And during then, he was marketed on various models depending on whatever new LACS he had at the time, RG, RGA, RGD etc.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Sephiroth952 said:


> I'm surprised no one is talking about these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SynchroniZRs'





That's perfect.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Sephiroth952 said:


> I'm surprised no one is talking about these.



Yeah, I was kinda hype on those cause I've really been wanting to try a Premium S, but I was never a fan of the SynchroniZRs.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Sephiroth952 said:


> SynchroniZRs'



After owing a ZR2 guitar, I feel like turning 360 degrees and moonwalking away.


----------



## Captastic

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The three main Xiphos users were Muhammed Suicmez, Oli Herbert, and Peter Jospeh (ex The Absence) who last time I checked, ended up switching to Caparison.



Peter went from Caparison to the Xiphos, then got an endorsement deal with Suhr.

Xiphos is an awesome guitar...esp the 27 fret model. Wish it had come in another color...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Probably reposts but...

Bob Weir gets a reissue:






Satch gets a black JS:






And Coy Bowles of the Zac Brown band gets a nice gold ART:








Captastic said:


> Peter went from Caparison to the Xiphos, then got an endorsement deal with Suhr.
> 
> Xiphos is an awesome guitar...esp the 27 fret model. Wish it had come in another color...



You're right. I mixed it the other way around. My bad. 

The Xiphos 27 came in three colours. The matte green, and black. Japan got an exclusive in white I believe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dat goldtop... Goddamn.


----------



## Genome

Can you install Tremolno's if you take the ZPS out?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Genome said:


> Can you install Tremolno's if you take the ZPS out?



If you take the entire system out, and do some work on the cavity you might be able to shoehorn one in, but it's not a guarantee and it probably won't be too fun. Your best bet would be to get a guitar without one if you need the ability to switch between floating, dive only and locked.


----------



## lucidguitar

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dat goldtop... Goddamn.



It is nice, but one of my favorite things about the new Artist series is the trip-sound switches and all of the different sounds you can get out of those guitars. But this model doesn't have that. I know I'm a little nutty when it comes to having as many tone options as possible, and I know some people prefer simple and straight forward. But for me, any interest I might've had is lost without the trip-sound switching. Same goes for the new AR725, though I like the aesthetic.


----------



## lucidguitar

Sephiroth952 said:


> I'm surprised no one is talking about these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SynchroniZRs'



I would actually be talking about both if they were S-S-S, because that was a sound I was looking for. So for me, its Talman Prestige. Both are beautiful though.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The three main Xiphos users were Muhammed Suicmez, Oli Herbert, and Peter Jospeh (ex The Absence) who last time I checked, ended up switching to Caparison. The 3 had an ad during the promotion of the XPT700XH during it's introduction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dino was certainly one as well, though his was more in the catalogue based. And during then, he was marketed on various models depending on whatever new LACS he had at the time, RG, RGA, RGD etc.



Per Nilson used one for a little bit as well.


----------



## Miek

It's interesting those don't have the plastic mounting thing for the switches. Are the bodies thicker on the SVs now?


----------



## Mathemagician

I want that new RGA 7 string, even though I KNOW I don't like the Ibanez 7 string neck/profile. Ugh. Maybe if I play one I'll suddenly like the thin/flat D shape. That's it. Mental gymnastics.


----------



## Mordecai

who can actually afford the 10k price tag for the bob weir re-issue.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Miek said:


> It's interesting those don't have the plastic mounting thing for the switches. Are the bodies thicker on the SVs now?



Those are SA models I believe, which have a thicker, flat back.



Mordecai said:


> who can actually afford the 10k price tag for the bob weir re-issue.



A legion of Grateful Dead fans. It'll sell out almost immediately if it hasn't already.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, they're SAs.


----------



## cardinal

Pre-order on eBay has the UV at $6,999.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^I'm very curious to see how well they sell. Hopefully there are a few still available in a year or two so the price comes way down on them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^I'm very curious to see how well they sell. Hopefully there are a few still available in a year or two so the price comes way down on them.



If anything like the last batch they'll sell nearly instantly.


----------



## Edoris

Anyone know if the RGDIX will be coming out as a 7 with the Rosewood Top instead of the Poplar Burl top? I've heard they're doing a limited run of the 6 with the Poplar Burl top but not sure about the other way round.


----------



## Miek

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those are SA models I believe, which have a thicker, flat back.
> 
> 
> 
> A legion of Grateful Dead fans. It'll sell out almost immediately if it hasn't already.



That makes more sense.


----------



## 77zark77

Edoris said:


> Anyone know if the RGDIX will be coming out as a 7 with the Rosewood Top instead of the Poplar Burl top? I've heard they're doing a limited run of the 6 with the Poplar Burl top but not sure about the other way round.


----------



## Lotra

Edoris said:


> Anyone know if the RGDIX will be coming out as a 7 with the Rosewood Top instead of the Poplar Burl top? I've heard they're doing a limited run of the 6 with the Poplar Burl top but not sure about the other way round.



Where???? I need to know!!!&#128512;
I want that finish but I need a 6er not a seven.....


----------



## vondano

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I take it back on the swirls.



OMG

I AM FANGIRLING TO THE ORANGE ONE!


----------



## eightsixboy

Lotra said:


> Where???? I need to know!!!&#128512;
> I want that finish but I need a 6er not a seven.....



I don't it is coming out with a rosewood top, the only version so far is the burl top.


----------



## Lotra

eightsixboy said:


> I don't it is coming out with a rosewood top, the only version so far is the burl top.



What I meant was....I would like to have a 6er with the burl finish of the 7 model


----------



## A-Branger

eightsixboy said:


> I don't it is coming out with a rosewood top, the only version so far is the burl top.



yeah it is, only in Europe if Im not wrong and only in 6 string


----------



## MetalGravy

Maybe I missed it, but did anyone post a picture dump for NAMM this year? I tried the search, but it didn't return anything that looked relevant.


----------



## Zalbu

Are the Satch models really that popular? I don't think I've seen any in the wild aside from hardcore Satriani fans.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zalbu said:


> Are the Satch models really that popular? I don't think I've seen any in the wild aside from hardcore Satriani fans.



The guy that normal does NAMM dumps hasn't been on in awhile, or isn't on too often anymore.


----------



## BigPhi84

MetalGravy said:


> Maybe I missed it, but did anyone post a picture dump for NAMM this year? I tried the search, but it didn't return anything that looked relevant.



Are you looking for something like this?

Index of /namm/images/2016


----------



## MetalGravy

I was hoping not all Ibanez, but yeah, something like that.


----------



## jwade




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's no way in ....ing hell I can afford one of those. 

But I'm definitely ripping off the silver/blue swirl in the future.


----------



## jwade

Yeah dude. My lady doesn't usually like swirls, and even she dug that and the orange/red one. 

If, by some magical turn of events, I end up being able to get one of these, I promise to play the hell out of it. I wouldn't keep that .... locked away, no chance.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Dat silver swirl 
Time for another entry into my "Awesome sh*t I can never afford" list...


----------



## Santuzzo

to me all three swilrs looks fabulous, but the orange is definitely my favorite, love the blacks hardware and PUs in contrast to that bright orange.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

I never liked the swirl finish, but the Silver is just gorgeous! The Warfare is really beautiful too!

By the way, Thomann now has listed some (maybe all?) of the Ibanez guitars shown at NAMM

For example my favourite:

Thomann - Ibanez RGAIX7FM TGF Iron Label


----------



## ThomasUV777

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's no way in ....ing hell I can afford one of those.
> 
> But I'm definitely ripping off the silver/blue swirl in the future.



Ditto, ripping this for a future swirl project as well. No chance I'm getting a second mortgage to buy a guitar


----------



## Arkeion

I don't wanna go through all 40+ pages of this, so I came to ask you guys:

Is there anything from the 2016 NAMM that should make me hold off on the RG3727?


----------



## Blood Tempest

I'm not much for Ibanez these days, but that Warfare swirl UV is absolute perfection. Sigh...if only I had that kind of dough to drop.


----------



## powderedtoastman

Anybody know if the maple board on the new RGDIX7 would be finished?
I like having a finish on maple boards because otherwise the gunk from my fingers permeates into the wood very quickly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

powderedtoastman said:


> Anybody know if the maple board on the new RGDIX7 would be finished?
> I like having a finish on maple boards because otherwise the gunk from my fingers permeates into the wood very quickly.



Ibanez finishes all maple boarded guitars. 

In fact, other than a couple smaller shops that offer it as an option, all maple boarded guitars available commercially have finished fretboards.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez finishes all maple boarded guitars.
> 
> In fact, other than a couple smaller shops that offer it as an option, all maple boarded guitars available commercially have finished fretboards.



EVH leaves them completely unfinished. There are definitely not many out there that do not finish them though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheRileyOBrien said:


> EVH leaves them completely unfinished. There are definitely not many out there that do not finish them though.



Interesting, I was working on a Wolfgang Special last week and I could have sworn the board was finished. I used my usual cleaning methods for finished boards and the maple didn't leech. Weird. 

Is that on all models or only certain ones?


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Interesting, I was working on a Wolfgang Special last week and I could have sworn the board was finished. I used my usual cleaning methods for finished boards and the maple didn't leech. Weird.
> 
> Is that on all models or only certain ones?



The Peavey Wolfgangs were unfinished. I had to buy Peavey Lemon Oil for the neck and board, and I always wash my hands before I play.


----------



## powderedtoastman

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez finishes all maple boarded guitars.
> 
> In fact, other than a couple smaller shops that offer it as an option, all maple boarded guitars available commercially have finished fretboards.



Thanks! I may have to be trying one of these suckers out then. They look sweet.



USMarine75 said:


> The Peavey Wolfgangs were unfinished. I had to buy Peavey Lemon Oil for the neck and board, and I always wash my hands before I play.



I have a Carvin with an oiled neck, no finish on the birdseye maple. It now has a nice aged look on the fingerboard.
I also have a Jackson Stars (used to be what Jackson had to badge their Japanese market guitars) semi-custom where I ordered it with a maple board, I asked them to finish it but they wouldn't because they didn't want to do the extra work to clean up the frets after applying a finish 
So they only finished the back of the neck.
Funny because I bought a DK2M a couple years later and the fingerboard was satin finished.

I should be better about cleaning with lemon oil and washing my hands but I have a feeling it would provide limited results.. still going to have my hands start sweating mid jam.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

MaxOfMetal said:


> Interesting, I was working on a Wolfgang Special last week and I could have sworn the board was finished. I used my usual cleaning methods for finished boards and the maple didn't leech. Weird.
> 
> Is that on all models or only certain ones?



Well mine is one of the newer Mexican made carved top Wolfgang Specials. I'll admit I could be wrong but I am fairly confident it is a bare maple. I haven't really checked too closely but the fibers stand up a bit if it gets wet/sweaty and mine got dirty very fast compared to the other maple board guitars I have. I like the dirty look so I don't clean the board on this one.


----------



## Chrisjd

Is Ibanez going to compete with the big boys this year by offering anything with stainless steel frets, good hardware and name brand pickups? Or are they still charging grade A pricing for C-grade guitars?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Chrisjd said:


> Is Ibanez going to compete with the big boys this year by offering anything with stainless steel frets, good hardware and name brand pickups? Or are they still charging grade A pricing for C-grade guitars?



Troll harder. 

The hardware is back to being Japanese Gotoh made (just like last year) and they're offering DiMarzios, BKPs, or EMGs on just about all but the cheapest Prestige models. 

No SS frets, but unless you go Carvin/Kiesel or EBMM you're not going to find that on most first world made guitars in the sub-$1500 range.


----------



## Chrisjd

MaxOfMetal said:


> Troll harder.
> 
> The hardware is back to being Japanese Gotoh made (just like last year) and they're offering DiMarzios, BKPs, or EMGs on just about all but the cheapest Prestige models.
> 
> No SS frets, but unless you go Carvin/Kiesel or EBMM you're not going to find that on most first world made guitars in the sub-$1500 range.



I don't want to troll on Ibanez but I feel they keep making the same mistake of not listening to the end user(me and you.) This is why many modern rock/metal bands are switching to ESP, Schecter and now Carvin.

My last Ibanez was the $800 SIR27FD and that thing had absolutely nothing on my Schecter SLS 7 or KM-7, which are only slightly more expensive. Cheap-o tuners, bad pickups, a horribly uncomfortable bridge and sharp fret ends on the bottom.

I truly hope Ibanez steps up their game. They have some cool designs. If the components and quality ever become competitive again, I'll consider another one.


----------



## USMarine75

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Well mine is one of the newer Mexican made carved top Wolfgang Specials. I'll admit I could be wrong but I am fairly confident it is a bare maple. I haven't really checked too closely but the fibers stand up a bit if it gets wet/sweaty and mine got dirty very fast compared to the other maple board guitars I have. I like the dirty look so I don't clean the board on this one.



Originally, anything with EVH's name on it had to have his limited range of approved specs. One was that the necks and boards were unfinished maple only. Even the inside cavities (pickup, control, etc) are unpainted and the body paint has to be very thin. 

Things might have changed since he has mellowed a lil bit in old age or he just wants the $$$ (e.g. you can now get ebony fretboards, fixed trem, etc without them being "custom" shop).


----------



## rewihendrix

Chrisjd said:


> Is Ibanez going to compete with the big boys this year by offering anything with stainless steel frets, good hardware and name brand pickups? Or are they still charging grade A pricing for C-grade guitars?



the Ibanez trems and hard tail bridges are better than any 3rd party hardware though, and everything from Premium up uses gotoh locking tuners...

Although my prestige came with Dimarzio pickups I think it's marketing more than anything as I see no reason why Ibanez can't also make perfectly good pickups.


----------



## rewihendrix

Chrisjd said:


> This is why many modern rock/metal bands are switching to ESP, Schecter and now Carvin.



no, it's because of money.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Repost, but holy mother of RGs, this is hot as hell:






Funny thing is, in Europe they have a six string hard tail version of it, which is also super sweet:


----------



## A-Branger

Arkeion said:


> I don't wanna go through all 40+ pages of this, so I came to ask you guys:
> 
> Is there anything from the 2016 NAMM that should make me hold off on the RG3727?



dont need to read all the apges, just go to the ibanez new site and check if there is something you like


----------



## Zalbu

Chrisjd said:


> I don't want to troll on Ibanez but I feel they keep making the same mistake of not listening to the end user(me and you.) This is why many modern rock/metal bands are switching to ESP, Schecter and now Carvin.
> 
> My last Ibanez was the $800 SIR27FD and that thing had absolutely nothing on my Schecter SLS 7 or KM-7, which are only slightly more expensive. Cheap-o tuners, bad pickups, a horribly uncomfortable bridge and sharp fret ends on the bottom.
> 
> I truly hope Ibanez steps up their game. They have some cool designs. If the components and quality ever become competitive again, I'll consider another one.


We're a niche market, the average consumer don't give two ....s about reverse headstocks or stainless steel frets. If anything, they've improved a ton lately. I bought my Prestige in 2012 and now I kinda wish that I waited a few years before doing it because the selection is way better now with more interesting finishes and woods, Dimarzio or EMG pickups, locking tuners and they even have the original Edge trem on the RG655. I wish I could've gotten the RG655 or the RG652FX instead of my RG1570z when I bought it.


----------



## stretcher7

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Repost, but holy mother of RGs, this is hot as hell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, in Europe they have a six string hard tail version of it, which is also super sweet:



Yessssssssss is what I did when I saw this. Def a must have for me.


----------



## s2k9k

Sweetwater has one in stock as of now... go check out those sweet pics.

Ibanez RG752AHMNGB RG Prestige - Nebula Green Burst | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Krazy Kalle

I just took a look at their catalog and found them, but I did not find them at their page?
Maybe they're not the only ones:






Oh and by the way the catalog is right here:

low res
high res


----------



## Millul

I don't know if the news is somewhere in the previous pages, but the swirls on the 25th anniversary JEMs are done by no other than Ron Thorn...!
He says it took many trials to get Steve approve the colours/patterns.


----------



## powderedtoastman

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Repost, but holy mother of RGs, this is hot as hell:



Yup, that is pretty beautiful. Debating now between this and the new RGDIX... 
The bevel on the RGDIX is weird but I can dig it; the burled poplar is sweet. 

On this Prestige I'm not crazy about the trem or the dot inlays, but if we go with function over fashion... Prestige wins?


----------



## Spicypickles

Prestige always wins, bruh.


----------



## canuck brian

Chrisjd said:


> I don't want to troll on Ibanez but I feel they keep making the same mistake of not listening to the end user(me and you.) This is why many modern rock/metal bands are switching to ESP, Schecter and now Carvin.



Every time they listen to the end users here on SS.org, we get things like the 7 string iceman that everyone said "i will buy that" and then nobody did. 

I'd place money on an overwhelming majority of these players switching from Ibanez (such as......) to other companies have things like endorsement deals, signature models and the almighty dollar bringing them over. Artists typically just don't switch brands unless there is an incentive. Thats kinda how things like that work.

Offering stainless frets is targeting an extremely niche buyer and the average consumer and probably most gearheads aren't going to care if they're stainless or not. Since the average consumer is the one really driving the profit margins at these companies, you don't see it that much on a production guitar. The KM7 has them, but you're looking at a niche product, marketed to niche players with the specific intention of being the absolute best bang for the buck. They probably make far less per unit on the KM7 as they would say a Hellraiser. The amount of people that actually get their guitars refretted is abysmally low and the amount of people that can actually tell they're playing polished stainless frets instead of polished NS frets is probably not much higher. The costs involved in both obtaining the fretwire and the wear on the tools is drastically higher. 

Not really sure where Ibanez "dropped the ball" like you said as all of the companies that you just put above Ibanez are still quite behind offering fanned fret guitars like Ibanez already does. Not sure if Carvin finally started offering 8 string fanned fret guitars or fanned fret basses for that matter, but Ibanez had already done that a while ago. They've also got more variety of 7 and 8 string guitars, more colors, pickup options, price points....what exactly were they supposed to hear from you that made you think this? 

Dropping the ball would be putting EII on your headstocks instead of ESP (that actually lost Nick at the Axe Palace a sale from me) or making a 6 string fanned fret guitar before the 8 string.


----------



## jacksonvrocks

I have an Ibanez acoustic. Sounds ok....does not play great. Also the electronics are to be desired.


----------



## DeepSixed

s2k9k said:


> Sweetwater has one in stock as of now... go check out those sweet pics.
> 
> Ibanez RG752AHMNGB RG Prestige - Nebula Green Burst | Sweetwater.com



Gone now. Must be already on its way to someone. Was it anyone here?


----------



## rewihendrix

canuck brian said:


> Every time they listen to the end users here on SS.org, we get things like the 7 string iceman that everyone said "i will buy that" and then nobody did.
> 
> I'd place money on an overwhelming majority of these players switching from Ibanez (such as......) to other companies have things like endorsement deals, signature models and the almighty dollar bringing them over. Artists typically just don't switch brands unless there is an incentive. Thats kinda how things like that work.
> 
> Offering stainless frets is targeting an extremely niche buyer and the average consumer and probably most gearheads aren't going to care if they're stainless or not. Since the average consumer is the one really driving the profit margins at these companies, you don't see it that much on a production guitar. The KM7 has them, but you're looking at a niche product, marketed to niche players with the specific intention of being the absolute best bang for the buck. They probably make far less per unit on the KM7 as they would say a Hellraiser. The amount of people that actually get their guitars refretted is abysmally low and the amount of people that can actually tell they're playing polished stainless frets instead of polished NS frets is probably not much higher. The costs involved in both obtaining the fretwire and the wear on the tools is drastically higher.
> 
> Not really sure where Ibanez "dropped the ball" like you said as all of the companies that you just put above Ibanez are still quite behind offering fanned fret guitars like Ibanez already does. Not sure if Carvin finally started offering 8 string fanned fret guitars or fanned fret basses for that matter, but Ibanez had already done that a while ago. They've also got more variety of 7 and 8 string guitars, more colors, pickup options, price points....what exactly were they supposed to hear from you that made you think this?
> 
> Dropping the ball would be putting EII on your headstocks instead of ESP (that actually lost Nick at the Axe Palace a sale from me) or making a 6 string fanned fret guitar before the 8 string.



I agree with most of this but I disagree with the SS frets part.

It's a clearly superior material. They've made some excellent innovations in bridges, and have even started using KTS titanium rods in some of their necks. Stainless steel frets seems like an upgrade they should make - particularly in the prestige line where their whole motto is supposed to be about modernism.


----------



## Arkeion

DeepSixed said:


> Gone now. Must be already on its way to someone. Was it anyone here?



I almost snagged it yesterday. It was tempting. My local Ibanez dealer said the ETAs on those things are mid-May, so grats to whoever got it.


----------



## canuck brian

rewihendrix said:


> I agree with most of this but I disagree with the SS frets part.
> 
> It's a clearly superior material. They've made some excellent innovations in bridges, and have even started using KTS titanium rods in some of their necks. Stainless steel frets seems like an upgrade they should make - particularly in the prestige line where their whole motto is supposed to be about modernism.



I definitely see the functional benefit of having stainless frets, but the overall costs associated would get passed onto the average consumer who honestly couldn't care.  Keeping the price the same while your costs goes up does offer a better product to the client, but if the client doesn't care about the upgrade, you're throwing money away.


----------



## laxu

jacksonvrocks said:


> I have an Ibanez acoustic. Sounds ok....does not play great. Also the electronics are to be desired.



They make a lot of different acoustic models, some of which aren't that great. I bought their non-laminate Artwood dreadnought when they still made 'em and the main thing was that it sounded better than anything else I had tried (Yamaha, Martin, Seagull and some other brands). Acoustics can be such individuals.


----------



## rewihendrix

canuck brian said:


> I definitely see the functional benefit of having stainless frets, but the overall costs associated would get passed onto the average consumer who honestly couldn't care.  Keeping the price the same while your costs goes up does offer a better product to the client, but if the client doesn't care about the upgrade, you're throwing money away.



You can say that in regards to any upgrade you make though.

The costs go up when you make any improvement. It might make it slightly more expensive for the consumer, but that's the whole point of the prestige line. I as the consumer paying for a prestige line would be happy if each guitar was $50-100 more expensive if it meant stainless steel frets.

We're arguably paying that much more for a 30mm flatter radius and a different country of origin in comparison with the Premium line.


----------



## canuck brian

rewihendrix said:


> You can say that in regards to any upgrade you make though.
> 
> The costs go up when you make any improvement. It might make it slightly more expensive for the consumer, but that's the whole point of the prestige line. I as the consumer paying for a prestige line would be happy if each guitar was $50-100 more expensive if it meant stainless steel frets.
> 
> We're arguably paying that much more for a 30mm flatter radius and a different country of origin in comparison with the Premium line.



On the flipside, I'd outright avoid paying the extra upcharge for something that I honestly don't care about nor want. You're not the average consumer - you're the niche consumer that wants stainless steel outside of the globally accepted norm of nickel silver. It honestly sucks and I get it.

If putting stainless frets into the Prestige line would make Ibanez sell more guitars, they would have done so already from a purely financial standpoint. Stainless eats up tools 3 or 4 times faster than normal and takes a lot longer to install and dress. That's overall costs that aren't going to be reflected in sales so why would they bother to do it? That's pretty much the question that would get asked in the room where decisions are made.


----------



## HaloHat

canuck brian said:


> Every time they listen to the end users here on SS.org, we get things like the 7 string iceman that everyone said "i will buy that" and then nobody did.



^ This. Period. ^

I would love to be able to post what I want and give builders a chance to say 'I can build that for x dollars and time". 

I submit a large deposit [not refundable] and in my case I supply the woods [subject to the builders inspection and approval, [rejected woods returned to me at my expense] and spec's I can't live without [ERG].

Of course the builders also build what they find they do best with people who don't care or what is "popular" and up charge me accordingly, and reasonably. I really think Jeffy the Heffy is giving up a large and profitable amount of sales with his "I personally gotta think its cool" paradigm. His company I know. Ibanez, no, don't think they could do this. Schecter could. Warmoth could. Warmoth is the biggest untapped, underperforming builder in the biz imho. Oh well. Chest cleared


----------



## rewihendrix

canuck brian said:


> On the flipside, I'd outright avoid paying the extra upcharge for something that I honestly don't care about nor want. You're not the average consumer - you're the niche consumer that wants stainless steel outside of the globally accepted norm of nickel silver.
> 
> If putting stainless frets into the Prestige line would make Ibanez sell more guitars, they would have done so already from a purely financial standpoint. Stainless eats up tools 3 or 4 times faster than normal and takes a lot longer to install and dress. That's overall costs that aren't going to be reflected in sales so why would they bother to do it?



The average consumer doesn't buy a Prestige level guitar. It's not necessarily about whether the consumer cares about each individual upgrade, it's about sticking to their marketing ethos for the brand - that they're supposed to be continually looking for improvements. If they're still making guitars the same way in 10 years, in 15 years...they no longer have that brand credibility.

re: the tooling: I believe that it's an initial cost in that you have to buy superior hardness tools (something like diamond coated or something?). Designing the Gibraltar Standard II and engineering the machines to make it cost them money too, without knowing whether the customer would actually pay more for it. The result is a superior bridge. Again, the point of the Prestige line is that they're supposed to be continuously looking for improvements. 

Now I realise that's 99% marketing talk and making every improvement possible would result in a prohibitively expensive guitar. But I think SS frets comfortably fits within that range of feasible improvements that they could make, which wouldn't result in prohibitively expensive guitars, probably wouldn't reduce sales, and in some cases may actually increase sales.


----------



## canuck brian

rewihendrix said:


> Now I realise that's 99% marketing talk and making every improvement possible would result in a prohibitively expensive guitar. But I think SS frets comfortably fits within that range of feasible improvements that they could make, which wouldn't result in prohibitively expensive guitars, probably wouldn't reduce sales, and in some cases may actually increase sales.



We'll just have to disagree on the financial aspects and marketing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fujigen doesn&#8217;t do stainless steel frets. It's that simple. 

Ibanez would have to find another builder in order to offer them.


----------



## rewihendrix

canuck brian said:


> We'll just have to disagree on the financial aspects and marketing.



fair enough.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Fujigen doesnt do stainless steel frets. It's that simple.
> 
> Ibanez would have to find another builder in order to offer them.



ah ok, that makes sense.


----------



## Zalbu

canuck brian said:


> On the flipside, I'd outright avoid paying the extra upcharge for something that I honestly don't care about nor want. You're not the average consumer - you're the niche consumer that wants stainless steel outside of the globally accepted norm of nickel silver. It honestly sucks and I get it.
> 
> If putting stainless frets into the Prestige line would make Ibanez sell more guitars, they would have done so already from a purely financial standpoint. Stainless eats up tools 3 or 4 times faster than normal and takes a lot longer to install and dress. That's overall costs that aren't going to be reflected in sales so why would they bother to do it? That's pretty much the question that would get asked in the room where decisions are made.


I mean, is it the norm because it's easier and cheaper to manufacture or because people nickel frets? How many people are even aware of stainless steel frets?


----------



## chassless

^ after a quick search on google not long ago i noticed a number of luthiers/builders don't like SS frets because they're a pain and not cheap to work with (according to the first few google results). and apparently what you as a player save up from less fret repair you spend it on new packs of strings, since they wear out faster on SS frets than on NS. Also apparently they give a guitar a 'colder, thinner' (i think they also said 'ice picky') tone, which according to one of the builders said is reason enough to not want them on the guitars they sell. So these might be reasons why SS frets haven't caught on with the majority of players other than us low-tuning, fret abusing dj0ntzerz.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stainless steel frets are only as good as the fret job itself. They're much, much harder to work with to correct issues, especially those that arise as the wood of the fretboard shifts as the guitar gets used to different climates and conditions. 

Small fret tweaks that typically take minutes and cost very little with traditional frets can take hours and cost a fortune with stainless steel. 

That pretty much throws out the value-over-time advantage that stainless steel proponents love to throw around. 

For the record I have plenty of guitars with both.


----------



## Hachetjoel

Maybe they should just make the first fret stainless so we can do all the 0's & 1's our heart desires


----------



## chassless

^ lelled hard


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I just got a guitar re-fretted with Stainless Steel frets(its sitting in my hands right now) and I can say 100% that the bright, brassy, thin etc tone thing is completely false and frankly a load of ****. There is ZERO change in tone in my guitar and this was something I was kind of worried about since I loved how warm and clear this guitar sounds. 

Like most guitar myths it was made up to undermine other guitar companies, just like Ed Roman's article here:
Tech Articles - Stainless Steel Frets - Ed Roman Guitars

Luthiers/techs don't want to install SS frets because they are a nightmare on tools and take much longer which is understandable.

As for the string thing I have found the opposite. I've owned 5 guitars with SS frets and the strings last longer than on my nickel fret guitars. I don't know why but thats my experience.

The best thing about SS in my opinion is that they don't wear, I've 300+ hours on my Daemoness without a single scratch or hint of wear, maybe after 1000+ I'll notice something, bending is so smooth and effortless, they don't need any maintenance since the frets don't oxidise or lose their shine/smoothness, they are the same now was they will be in years to come.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Stainless steel frets are only as good as the fret job itself. They're much, much harder to work with to correct issues, especially those that arise as the wood of the fretboard shifts as the guitar gets used to different climates and conditions.



This is one of the big problems, if the frets are even slightly rough they will stay like that since the strings won't smooth them out like nickel frets, they need to be painstakingly polished to a mirror finish which is not happening on any wide scale production because of the amount of time and work involved.


----------



## rewihendrix

it's because of the hardness and smoothness of SS frets that strings last longer, I think. There are less micro-peaks and valleys so the string bends much smoother and easier.

It's really not a huge deal as I'd much rather take properly finished nickel/silver frets over poorly done SS frets. It's minor but I definitely prefer them.

And yeah, it's definitely more labour intensive and costly for the builder. But then so are 5-piece necks, binding, graphite rods and many other common features on guitars.


----------



## rewihendrix

also, I do think the sound is _slightly_ brighter, but less of a difference than a change of string brand or a miniscule turn on the tone pot.


----------



## stretcher7

Ibanez' fret work is usually pretty mediocre. When I get mine, I get em crowned and polished. Makes a world of difference, and it's cheap and easy. If they were to offer SS frets, from what's being described here, it would make this easy fix much more difficult. Right? So seems pretty clear why they don't. I also prefer nickel for tone and playability. I had one of my Ibanez re-fretted with SS and it was never the same.


----------



## canuck brian

rewihendrix said:


> And yeah, it's definitely more labour intensive and costly for the builder. But then so are 5-piece necks, binding, graphite rods and many other common features on guitars.



Out of that list, everything is easy and literally barely time and cost consuming in comparison to stainless frets and I can actually quantify that with a lot of personal experience. 

I'm very much with you on the feel of properly done ones - they feel like they have no friction. I just wish they didn't obliterate really expensive tools


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

If a guitar has SS frets, I want them to be perfectly dressed, crowned and levelled from the factory. Fretwork on nickel silver is already a giant pain, I can't imagine stainless. 

Crowning and rough polishing is just the worst.


----------



## BigViolin

I find Ron Kirn's thoughts on SS frets pretty interesting. Not too many guys around with more experience.

Not going to link a different forum but they are easy to find.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Chapman and the Captain pull through! https://youtu.be/ssH6i2CRKrA


----------



## cip 123

Recently played the new RGDIX the blue one. Didn't like it really.

Finish was atrocious, it was sloppy, over the edge on parts and not enough on other parts.

The neck was a weird chunky feel, not like most ibanez I've tried.

But the specs were pretty good. Still didn't like it though, just my experince.


----------



## rewihendrix

I must say the maple fretboards are really starting to grow on me.

Still can't really get past the fact that they're more expensive than Prestige though.


----------



## powderedtoastman

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Chapman and the Captain pull through! https://youtu.be/ssH6i2CRKrA



I was waiting for Chapman's review but Lee Wrathe's video was short and sweet and did a better job of getting me excited for this guitar.
I'm still a little bit on the fence.


----------



## rewihendrix

Lol at Chapman's freaking wood tapping experiment.

When are they gonna drop this rubbish?


----------



## powderedtoastman

rewihendrix said:


> I must say the maple fretboards are really starting to grow on me.
> 
> Still can't really get past the fact that they're more expensive than Prestige though.



Yeah, 1k for an Indonesia made guitar kind of feels steep, though I do have an Iron Label already that I like fairly well, which I paid about 600+tax for.

I'm still debating whether I want one of these or if I want to just pay the few hundred extra for the Prestige that suits my taste the best. Or save my money and be happy with what I have (but who does that anymore?)


----------



## rewihendrix

They're actually a couple of hundred more expensive than the equivalent prestige where I live.

http://www.musicworks.co.nz/7-8-and-9-string-electric-guitar/rgdix7mpbsbb-ibanez-rgd-electric-guitar-extended-scale-7-string-fixed-bridge-surreal-blue-burst/

http://www.musicworks.co.nz/7-8-and-9-string-electric-guitar/rgd2127fxish-ibanez-prestige-rgd-electric-7-string-fixed-extended-scale-invisible-shadow/

Granted the prestige is last year's model but it's not on sale or anything.


----------



## powderedtoastman

rewihendrix said:


> They're actually a couple of hundred more expensive than the equivalent prestige where I live.
> 
> 7 and 8 String Electric Guitars - 7, 8 and 9 String Electric Guitar - Ibanez RGD Electric Guitar Extended Scale 7 String Fixed Bridge, Surreal Blue Burst
> 
> 7 and 8 String Electric Guitars - 7, 8 and 9 String Electric Guitar - Ibanez Prestige RGD Electric 7 String Fixed Extended Scale, Invisible Shadow
> 
> Granted the prestige is last year's model but it's not on sale or anything.



Wow, that is kind of crazy. Unless I'm missing something, though, that same Prestige is 1500 USD on Sweetwater in the US while the Iron Label RGDIX is 999. 

I'm not really sure how I feel about the long scale, actually.. Especially if I want to tune standard, it could either be really stiff strings or light gauge. Mostly what I like about the RGDIX is the fixed bridge and no inlays on the fingerboard. I like the poplar burl and that color a lot but I don't know if I care for the weird natural bevel thing.

For me the competing Prestige is probably gonna be the RG752AHM (yup I like maple). That has dots and a trem, which I'm really not crazy about but can probably live with. It's 1500, so it's a hefty jump in price.
If I can live with a rosewood board and metallic purple finish, the cheapest new Prestige is 1099, so only a little more than the Iron Label.
Ebony boards seem pretty absent from the Prestige line.


----------



## A-Branger

rewihendrix said:


> Lol at Chapman's freaking wood tapping experiment.
> 
> When are they gonna drop this rubbish?



agree on that. And I loved when the Captain step in and say that he changed his views on tha last few years. At the end of the day, you are not going to play the guitar like that. Grab an amp, plug it, play it, if you like it then get the guitar. Forget about the talk, just play the guitar


----------



## rewihendrix

powderedtoastman said:


> Wow, that is kind of crazy. Unless I'm missing something, though, that same Prestige is 1500 USD on Sweetwater in the US while the Iron Label RGDIX is 999.
> 
> I'm not really sure how I feel about the long scale, actually.. Especially if I want to tune standard, it could either be really stiff strings or light gauge. Mostly what I like about the RGDIX is the fixed bridge and no inlays on the fingerboard. I like the poplar burl and that color a lot but I don't know if I care for the weird natural bevel thing.
> 
> For me the competing Prestige is probably gonna be the RG752AHM (yup I like maple). That has dots and a trem, which I'm really not crazy about but can probably live with. It's 1500, so it's a hefty jump in price.
> If I can live with a rosewood board and metallic purple finish, the cheapest new Prestige is 1099, so only a little more than the Iron Label.
> Ebony boards seem pretty absent from the Prestige line.



yeah I actually really like that purple one, and yeah it's cheaper still than the RGD.
7 and 8 String Electric Guitars - 7, 8 and 9 String Electric Guitar - Ibanez Prestige RG Electric 7 String Fixed Bridge, Sub Purple Metallic

I'm not really sure why the iron label's are so expensive here compared to the prestige but there are probably lots of factors at play. In any case, it just means that prestige makes a lot more sense to me than iron label.


----------



## eightsixboy

rewihendrix said:


> yeah I actually really like that purple one, and yeah it's cheaper still than the RGD.
> 7 and 8 String Electric Guitars - 7, 8 and 9 String Electric Guitar - Ibanez Prestige RG Electric 7 String Fixed Bridge, Sub Purple Metallic
> 
> I'm not really sure why the iron label's are so expensive here compared to the prestige but there are probably lots of factors at play. In any case, it just means that prestige makes a lot more sense to me than iron label.





I have that guitar and its friggin awesome, 100% better then any Indo made Ibanez I have had/played. 


Like NZ, here in OZ the iron label stuff is just priced way to high to even consider it when you have the RG752 and RG2550 at a sometimes cheaper price then the indo stuff. 


Honestly don't know why the indo stuff is so expensive in our region, and how they are even selling, they need to be 20-30% cheaper to be worth considering imo.


----------



## Bdtunn

^ could be government import charges. When I bring guitars into Canada it has to state what country it was made in. Depending on the country of origin you get dinged with charges. It varies and is sometimes weird. I paid through the nose for Ibanez MIJ models!


----------



## dante511039594

I was looking for tosin's proto fan fret. But they didn't come out. Probably just like Jake's sig -- wait for the next year.


----------



## A-Branger

eightsixboy said:


> Like NZ, here in OZ the iron label stuff is just priced way to high to even consider it when you have the RG752 and RG2550 at a sometimes cheaper price then the indo stuff.
> 
> 
> Honestly don't know why the indo stuff is so expensive in our region, and how they are even selling, they need to be 20-30% cheaper to be worth considering imo.




actually no.

I just checked the website of my local store and although they dont have much ibanez stuff online. Their prices are pretty much the same as in the US. Once you exchange the $ rate to USD, most of the stuff is about 150$ average more expensive here, which would be the shipping price only, not counting on import taxes. Some stuff are almost the same price, couple of guitars actually cheapper, and most of the stuff in 150$ average with couple of guitars in 200$ more. This is making a comparison with the prices on Sweetwater.com on the cheap stuff, iron label, premium, prestige, signature, and also basses.


----------



## kevdes93

Looks like the rosewood top RGDIX6 is a sweetwater exclusive for the US

Ibanez RGDIX6MRW Iron Label Sweetwater USA Exclusive - Charcoal Brown Burst Flat | Sweetwater.com


----------



## powderedtoastman

kevdes93 said:


> Looks like the rosewood top RGDIX6 is a sweetwater exclusive for the US
> 
> Ibanez RGDIX6MRW Iron Label Sweetwater USA Exclusive - Charcoal Brown Burst Flat | Sweetwater.com



Wow, I wasn't expecting that to be the case. I have been hearing that there is supposed to be a version of the 6 in the same color scheme as the 7 though.


----------



## Ralyks

Just put the first payment down on a RGDIX7MPB  Their current batch coming next week is filled, next batch being shipped beginning of April. Nice birthday present for myself!


----------



## powderedtoastman

Ralyks said:


> Just put the first payment down on a RGDIX7MPB  Their current batch coming next week is filled, next batch being shipped beginning of April. Nice birthday present for myself!



Cool, hope you enjoy!
I have one on a FedEx truck coming on Tuesday actually. Was wondering if somebody else here was getting one!


----------



## Ralyks

powderedtoastman said:


> Cool, hope you enjoy!
> I have one on a FedEx truck coming on Tuesday actually. Was wondering if somebody else here was getting one!



Let me know how you enjoy it. So psyched for this ax.


----------



## BillCosby

Ralyks said:


> Just put the first payment down on a RGDIX7MPB  Their current batch coming next week is filled, next batch being shipped beginning of April. Nice birthday present for myself!



I just got one of the RGAIX7s last week, and I am GASing hard for one of those now, too. Let us know how it is when you get it. If it plays anything like the RGA, you'll love it. Mine ....ing slays.


----------



## Kemper

I just realised that Ibanez showed no new J. Customs at Namm. Even on the Ibanez EU website they aren´t listed anymore. I bought a J. Custom a few years ago and it´s a great player. It seems that J. Customs haven´t sold enough...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

They are constantly releasing new models in Japan outside of NAMM but have increased the prices a lot.


----------



## Kemper

Lorcan Ward said:


> They are constantly releasing new models in Japan outside of NAMM but have increased the prices a lot.



I noticed that there are quite a lot models on the japanese Ibanez website but I´m not sure if they will be available in the EU. I thought due to low demant the distributors stopped ordering those models. Even on Ibanezrules are just a few models listed. A 7string J. Custom necktrough in 26,5 would be such a cool thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yeah, the J.Custom models flopped outside of Japan.......for the third time.

As for models on the Japanese market they've pretty much gone exclusive per dealer order. I don't believe they'll be regularly releasing regular JC models anymore. Pretty much everything will be dealer batching.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The recent 7 string run they did was a disaster.


----------



## Kemper

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, the J.Custom models flopped outside of Japan.......for the third time.
> 
> As for models on the Japanese market they've pretty much gone exclusive per dealer order. I don't believe they'll be regularly releasing regular JC models anymore. Pretty much everything will be dealer batching.



Thanks for clearing that up. It´s sad no one is interested in J. Customs.


----------



## Kemper

Lorcan Ward said:


> The recent 7 string run they did was a disaster.



What´s the problem with 7String J. Custom? I think the JCRG 20127BGA for instance is a great guitar. Have to admit I never played one.


----------



## SDMFVan

Kemper said:


> What´s the problem with 7String J. Custom? I think the JCRG 20127BGA for instance is a great guitar. *Have to admit I never played one*.



That was the problem.


----------



## GraemeH

My issue with J-Customs as an Ibanez fan is that they're just the same as every other RG in the world, just with higher build quality. That's admirable and all, but it's hard to sell someone on "It's an RG, with DiMarzio pickups, and an Ibanez floyd-rose derivative trem, and a rosewood fretboard, and some vine inlays", because that's so generically RG. We _all_ have that RG, spec-wise.

That high-price low-volume line seems like the perfect place to instead experiment with new directions and ideas that would be too big a risk to launch right into larger scale production on (e.g. headless, multi-scale, evertunes, for example) and use the reaction to gauge what to go to the Prestige and Premium line with.

If BMW made a £250,000 supercar that looked like a 3-series and had the same engine, just better made, it'd flop too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GraemeH said:


> My issue with J-Customs as an Ibanez fan is that they're just the same as every other RG in the world, just with higher build quality.



Following that logic, they shouldn't make anything more than the standard series. 



> That's admirable and all, but it's hard to sell someone on "It's an RG, with DiMarzio pickups, and an Ibanez floyd-rose derivative trem, and a rosewood fretboard, and some vine inlays", because that's so generically RG. We _all_ have that RG, spec-wise.



You obviously never really followed what the J.Custom models were. 

Stuff like solid flame maple bodies, koa bodies, melted/intricately carved and fitted tops, ebony fretboards, flamed maple binding, thicker full tops, quilted tops, figured matching tops and backs, neck-through RGs and Sabers, etc. were all options only available via JC. 



> That high-price low-volume line seems like the perfect place to instead experiment with new directions and ideas that would be too big a risk to launch right into larger scale production on (e.g. headless, multi-scale, evertunes, for example) and use the reaction to gauge what to go to the Prestige and Premium line with.



That increases the risk of new models, which is the opposite of what you want to do when trying new ideas.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> You obviously never really followed what the J.Custom models were.
> 
> Stuff like solid flame maple bodies, koa bodies, melted/intricately carved and fitted tops, ebony fretboards, flamed maple binding, thicker full tops, quilted tops, figured matching tops and backs, neck-through RGs and Sabers, etc. were all options only available via JC.



Yea, but let's face it: almost all of the USA j-custom stock was flame top in one of 3 basic colors + a vine inlay. Which is why I had to snag mine from a limited Japanese run. But even in Japan the crazy good stuff is so limited -- that recent 24.75" set neck run was so small I never even saw a single one in morion black for sale.

Doesn't help that they try to charge 25% more in the US than in the Japanese market, assuming a more typical USD/JPY exchange. With the current devaluing it's more like 35%.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Yea, but let's face it: almost all of the USA j-custom stock was flame top in one of 3 basic colors + a vine inlay. Which is why I had to snag mine from a limited Japanese run. But even in Japan the crazy good stuff is so limited -- that recent 24.75" set neck run was so small I never even saw a single one in morion black for sale.
> 
> Doesn't help that they try to charge 25% more in the US than in the Japanese market, assuming a more typical USD/JPY exchange. With the current devaluing it's more like 35%.



You can blame HUSA for that, they played it stupidly safe when they ordered the USA JCRGs. Then when the 2012 batch sold out they stagnated and upped the MAP. 

It's all based on dealer orders now, Ibanez doesn&#8217;t really spec much anymore besides an anniversary or exhibition model here and there.

I really wish one of the larger US retailers would take the raines, but like I said, this was round three so I doubt anyone would.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Kemper said:


> What´s the problem with 7String J. Custom? I think the JCRG 20127BGA for instance is a great guitar. Have to admit I never played one.



They're great guitars, I have an RG8527z. 

A few years ago 20-40? J-custom 7 strings were made for the US and EU market but they sold very poorly. In the end some shops sold them for half the price. I'm sure Max has some more info or an explanation what happened.


----------



## Santuzzo

Wow, I would never have thought the J-customs flopped outside of Japan. That is surprising to me. 
When I saw them offered at European dealers, I bought two of them. Awesome guitars!!!


----------



## Leviathus

Can you have a US dealer order you one of the japan only models or how does that worK? i've always wondered.


----------



## Given To Fly

Leviathus said:


> Can you have a US dealer order you one of the japan only models or how does that worK? i've always wondered.



No, but you can get a Japanese dealer to order one of the Japan-Only models and ship it to you. All it takes is money.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> You can blame HUSA for that, they played it stupidly safe when they ordered the USA JCRGs. Then when the 2012 batch sold out they stagnated and upped the MAP.
> 
> It's all based on dealer orders now, Ibanez doesn&#8217;t really spec much anymore besides an anniversary or exhibition model here and there.
> 
> I really wish one of the larger US retailers would take the raines, but like I said, this was round three so I doubt anyone would.



To be fair it was GC that flooded the market with 2012's. The US just can't handle that volume of RG's that list for $5000. They were always supposed to be small batch niche models to keep interest high and availability low. Flood the market and both are lost. Then you have everybody and his uncle in Japan putting them on eBay for far less, and how is a dealer in the US supposed to compete? Especially since the largest is rogue and has no repercussions to not following pricing policy.

They tried to get me to do a store run by adding a pearl pickguard and going HSS with the normal fodder. Blech. I said, give me ebony, quilt, and an Edge, and guarantee me the quality of the woods by letting me go pick them out [like the home market stores get to do!] and I'm in. They balked at the ebony and the quilt. 2 years later, you got both. After they balked I tried to talk them into a program where I would procure the woods and have them sent to Japan for the builds, I wanted to do super exotics and revive the Timeless Timbers? [I think, I've forgotten] program from the early aughts. They asked why and I told them "because your guitars are boring me to tears!". And they balked, that Fujigen would not build with any woods they didn't procure themselves to ensure water content, etc. The sophisticated blow off, but, made sense. Of course the point wasn't lost though as now we have these PB veneers, ash bodies, birdseye boards, wenge necks, etc. At least they're not boring us to tears anymore, and sales, are pretty f'n good.


----------



## Kemper

Thanks Rich for clearing that up. QM + ebony = JCRG20136 in blue. This guitar was also available here in the EU. But I went with a 2012 RG8570Z instead, because for ebony and QM Ibanez charged 1500 Euros more than for the "standard" J.Custom.

I liked the idea behind J. Customs, sadly enough the show is over now. Buying an Japanes only model via forwarder etc for 6000 bucks isn´t worth the risk.

Rich, I didn´t realise that you are selling straight indo. I guess doing a silver level setup is realy time consuming on those models...


----------



## Ze_F

I don't want to speak for Rich, but I don't think he does it on a regular basis.

It was a special order, for a SIX28. And, of course, the job done was outstanding. As usual. Needed something to fool around with after I received a DNA from him after all. Not that the DNA sounds like crap, quite the opposite (the icing on the cake really), but I always have some afterthoughts playing such a beautiful instrument. 

And yes, the SIX28 does sound good if you want to know. And plays well.

Got the same RG you mention as well, how do you like it ? the PAF7 are a bit tame to my taste, and the neck is kinda thick, but otherwise, I'm pretty pleased with it. Got the issue with the neck color transfer too (fixed through RIch, what else) ?


----------



## Andromalia

Kemper said:


> What´s the problem with 7String J. Custom? I think the JCRG 20127BGA for instance is a great guitar. Have to admit I never played one.



Their problem is that Ibanez as a whole is seen as a "value" brand. When shelling 3K the alternatives are pretty much every high end brand you can think of. Jackson, ESP, etc.
I certainly wouldn't buy a JCustom new. I'm probably wrong but the brand aura just isn't there at that price while I'm praising my IL7 as one of the best 7s you can get for 666&#8364;. (not a typo  )

I'm a potential customer, I have money, but at those price levels Ibanez hasn't convinced me. Plus, resale in case I don't like it is horrible.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm sure another reason a lot of people who would have the cash to buy a J-custom nowadays would just go the custom builder route and get the ebony board/colour they want.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Kemper said:


> Thanks Rich for clearing that up. QM + ebony = JCRG20136 in blue. This guitar was also available here in the EU. But I went with a 2012 RG8570Z instead, because for ebony and QM Ibanez charged 1500 Euros more than for the "standard" J.Custom.
> 
> I liked the idea behind J. Customs, sadly enough the show is over now. Buying an Japanes only model via forwarder etc for 6000 bucks isn´t worth the risk.
> 
> Rich, I didn´t realise that you are selling straight indo. I guess doing a silver level setup is realy time consuming on those models...



You're right, it was the next year not 2 later, no wonder the aggravation was strong. We got BSZ and RBS here, as well as the 8 strings which I still have 1 left. Evidently not a whole lot of demand for really expensive Ibanez 8 strings! 

I wouldn't say the show is over, just intermission between acts 3 and 4.




Ze_F said:


> I don't want to speak for Rich, but I don't think he does it on a regular basis.
> 
> It was a special order, for a SIX28. And, of course, the job done was outstanding. As usual. Needed something to fool around with after I received a DNA from him after all. Not that the DNA sounds like crap, quite the opposite (the icing on the cake really), but I always have some afterthoughts playing such a beautiful instrument.
> 
> And yes, the SIX28 does sound good if you want to know. And plays well.
> 
> Got the same RG you mention as well, how do you like it ? the PAF7 are a bit tame to my taste, and the neck is kinda thick, but otherwise, I'm pretty pleased with it. Got the issue with the neck color transfer too (fixed through RIch, what else) ?



Hey, didn't know you were here, not that I'm here enough to notice!

But yes, you're right, depends on the guitar, as much as it depends on the who. I ordered and spent 4 hours on a Mikro one time, only because of the who. I'd never handle a $150 guitar, they're not much more than toys, hence, the 4 hours of work to make the thing playable.


----------



## cwhitey2

I think the JC are nice, but i would never buy one new at the price they offer them. If it was rare Jap model then heck yes I would consider it.


I think the prestige line is where its at for them. I'm not talking in terms of sales...I'm talking about best bang for your buck. What you can get for under 1500 is awesome.


----------



## HaloHat

Lorcan Ward said:


> I'm sure another reason a lot of people who would have the cash to buy a J-custom nowadays would just go the custom builder route and get the ebony board/colour they want.



Exactly. Ebony [or other boards, without inlays] and a whole lot more at those prices.

I love Ibanez but they miss so many times with just a couple features to get my cash. Mostly the ebony boards and an extended scale. Still love 'em though and likely to add a 26.5 used RGD to the family this year.


----------



## Kemper

I think the prestige line is where its at for them. I'm not talking in terms of sales...I'm talking about best bang for your buck. What you can get for under 1500 is awesome.[/QUOTE said:


> Most prestige guitars have solid colours while Iron Label or The Premium line get the nice finishes. In the prestige line we have the RG 652 Koa, which I own in, maybe the RG 652/752 in nebular green burst. Besides those models you have to pay a lot more to get prestige quality with Iron label finishes ;-). On the other hand you get MII quality with cheep veneers, that cost almost the same as a MII prestige. What a great business strategy this is...
> 
> They should listen more often to people like rich who know excatly what customers are asking for.
> 
> The schecter banshee elite (the Schecter version of the RG) is MIK and comes with SS-frets, Luminay Sidedots, EBMM compensated Nut (!), sustaniac with FM tops. When world musical instruments can produce this why not Fujigen? I thougt Hoshino is the one that is against evolution of the RG-line (never change a running system), but it seems Fujigen can´t make a step further as well.
> 
> My two cents, they should offer an exotic woods series, EVO frets (for Vai fans ;-) or SS frets, more reveresed headstocks. Ebony, 20 inch radius, maybe the C.F.S system fujigen offers. More trans- and burst finishes. Those ingridients would be great for a new J. Custom line. And Yes this sounds a bit kieselish...


----------



## narad

Kemper said:


> My two cents, they should offer an exotic woods series, EVO frets (for Vai fans ;-) or SS frets, more reveresed headstocks. Ebony, 20 inch radius, maybe the C.F.S system fujigen offers. More trans- and burst finishes. Those ingridients would be great for a new J. Custom line. And Yes this sounds a bit kieselish...



If you didn't mention a bevel, you don't sound Kiesel-ish.


----------



## skmanga

Hey guys!
I recently purchased an Ibanez RGDIX7MPB from Musicians Friend.
It is a pretty sweet axe, love the feel, sound, and the look!!
The guitar arrived with a small crack on the fret board right on the 15th fret, and the right side of the 1st fret is a bit raised off of the fret board as well. 
They are willing to exchange the guitar but due to it not being in stock for a while and some other issues I had with them they are willing to allow me to keep the guitar until they come in stock again for an exchange or I can pick an in stock more expensive guitar from their inventory at their expense.

Things I love about the RGDIX7MPB:
-It looks perfect, haven't come across a more beautiful looking guitar!
-The extended 26.5 scale
-7 string
-Ash body and Birdseye maple fret board

Things I not so love:
-The guitar shines primarily for metal, which is what I wanted it for but some versatility don't hurt.
-No Tone knob and minimal options, not too bad
-Production issues like rough frets and nut job, some of the color of the finish smudged off on the unfinished wood in a few spots. Likely production mishaps.

I am hoping ya'll can help provide some suggestions all the way up to $2000 (They aren't giving me $1000, but I might consider paying the difference if it is a guitar I really like).
As long as its a 7 string everything else isn't a deal breaker.

Really thinking of upgrading to a Prestige series Ibanez. 
Also I would love to stay within the RGD series, but the only other option is a Prestige model with 3 versions. 
I'm almost set on going all the way and getting the Ibanez RGD7UC for $2100 >__<! I'm not even 100% sure what Prestige 'Uppercut' entails  but the guitar maintains the RGD body style I love while upgrading the HW and electronics pretty majorly (Bareknuckle and Tight end)!
I will be primarily using this guitar for playing Metal/Djent styles.
Not to say I wouldn't mind some versatility, that's the main area where the RGDIX7MPB lacked some.

Thanks!

Pic of the beast:


----------



## Arkeion

Check out the S Series Prestige 7. S5527 I think. ^^^^


----------



## skmanga

That's one I am considering, thanks!
I also looked outside of Ibanez and came up with this bad boy!
Guitars : Keith Merrow KM-7 MK-II


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I have RGD's on closeout

IBANEZ RGD2127FX RGD2127FXVCF

But there are also plenty of other 7 string options available with Ibanez.

IBANEZ RULES!! - NEW GUITARS FOR SALE


----------



## s2k9k

Ibanez Rules said:


> I have RGD's on closeout
> 
> IBANEZ RGD2127FX RGD2127FXVCF
> 
> But there are also plenty of other 7 string options available with Ibanez.
> 
> IBANEZ RULES!! - NEW GUITARS FOR SALE



Are your remaining new Premium's still $600 Rich?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

For another 4 or 5 sold, I'll raise the price a little, and a little more as they sell out. I just had way too many of them and they need to leave.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Ibanez is riding the AHM wave hard with a &quot;Spring&quot; release FX. Same $1733 List / $1300 street price as the 652MPBFX.


----------



## MrWulf

Ibanez Rules said:


> For another 4 or 5 sold, I'll raise the price a little, and a little more as they sell out. I just had way too many of them and they need to leave.



Which one? I'm in the market for a 7 string with trem so i'd like to have a look at it.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I Have no 7 string Premiums left. RGD2127's are on closeout though.


----------



## lucidguitar

Ibanez Rules said:


> I Have no 7 string Premiums left. RGD2127's are on closeout though.



I'm just throwing my 2 cents in but I'd say that Prestige RGDFX is a option I'd got for... I already have actually. Bought one from Rich (along with a few others that trip) a few years ago and I absolutely love it. The pickups are pretty much .... but I threw a DiMarzio Evo 7 and an Air Norton 7 in and the guitar sounds amazing and plays like a dream. And, as I've said many times before, the Tight End bridge is the best fixed bridge that Ibanez have done and I really wish they would go back to it, but you get it on the RGD. Love the finish too, just wish the color change had a clear coat, don't mind the matte black much at all though.


----------



## lucidguitar

Ibanez Rules said:


> Ibanez is riding the AHM wave hard with a &quot;Spring&quot; release FX. Same $1733 List / $1300 street price as the 652MPBFX.



Rich I thought these were not coming to America and only the 7 string version was, I guess they changed their minds about that?


----------



## skmanga

Wish they made that hard tail Prestige in 7 form!


----------



## s2k9k

Looks like these are coming in the summer
Ibanez RG2750Q Electric Guitar (with Case), Tri-Fade Burst


----------



## kevdes93

I wish they didn't slap a big pick guard over that nice aqua quilt


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Idunno, the more pickguarded Ibbys, the better.


----------



## lucidguitar

s2k9k said:


> Looks like these are coming in the summer
> Ibanez RG2750Q Electric Guitar (with Case), Tri-Fade Burst



Sweet baby jesus those are perdy... But damnit. Edge so not for me. They put the Lo-Pros on the 7s so why not the 6s? I know everyone loves the Edge and says it's a great bridge but the profile at the back just doesn't work for me because of the way I rest my hand on the bridge. The reason I loved the Lo-Pro and had no problem with the Zeros.


----------



## s2k9k

lucidguitar said:


> Sweet baby jesus those are perdy... But damnit. Edge so not for me. They put the Lo-Pros on the 7s so why not the 6s? I know everyone loves the Edge and says it's a great bridge but the profile at the back just doesn't work for me because of the way I rest my hand on the bridge. The reason I loved the Lo-Pro and had no problem with the Zeros.



Agreed.


----------



## Zeriton

lucidguitar said:


> Sweet baby jesus those are perdy... But damnit. Edge so not for me. They put the Lo-Pros on the 7s so why not the 6s? I know everyone loves the Edge and says it's a great bridge but the profile at the back just doesn't work for me because of the way I rest my hand on the bridge. The reason I loved the Lo-Pro and had no problem with the Zeros.



Get the Edge guitar, buy a Lo-Pro Edge and sell the Edge trem. Problem solved


----------



## Xaios

lucidguitar said:


> Sweet baby jesus those are perdy... But damnit. Edge so not for me. They put the Lo-Pros on the 7s so why not the 6s? I know everyone loves the Edge and says it's a great bridge but the profile at the back just doesn't work for me because of the way I rest my hand on the bridge. The reason I loved the Lo-Pro and had no problem with the Zeros.



If I had to guess, the decision was probably based around which bridge most people are nostalgic about. The Edge 6 existed for many years before the Lo-Pro debuted, including some of Ibby's most legendary guitars. The Edge 7, on the other hand, was only in production for a little more than a year before Ibanez switched to the Lo-Pro, meaning nearly anyone who had an old school Ibanez 7 would have more experience with a Lo-Pro, making them more inclined to buy a model with that.


----------



## Zeriton

Xaios said:


> If I had to guess, the decision was probably based around which bridge most people are nostalgic about. The Edge 6 existed for many years before the Lo-Pro debuted, including some of Ibby's most legendary guitars. The Edge 7, on the other hand, was only in production for a little more than a year before Ibanez switched to the Lo-Pro, meaning nearly anyone who had an old school Ibanez 7 would have more experience with a Lo-Pro, making them more inclined to buy a model with that.



I feel they have a different feel. Owning both on a few different guitars, I probably prefer the feel of the Edge a little bit. Feels more responsive.


----------



## Leviathus

The new quilt RG's look great to me, thanks for posting!

I'm waiting for the next fujigen Universe to come out, praying for no AANJ.


----------



## StevenC

Have you guys seen they're reissuing the RG770DX again? As the RG3770DX, with different pickups and the Prestige headstock logo:







Also available in Laser Blue. Shame no Violet Metallic again this time. I've got the blue version of the last reissue, so this is tempting.

I haven't seen this posted, excuse me if this is a repost.


----------



## cip 123

What neck joint is on it^


----------



## StevenC

Square heel


----------



## Leviathus

So is this all summer NAMM stuff?


----------



## cip 123

Its cool and all but it depends on the price, originals pop up for a pretty reasonable price here luckily.


----------



## Viginez

there are already ngd's ;-)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/308003-late-ngd-ibanez-3770dx-lazer-blue.html


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I call this move the seventh heaven Palm strike of necrobumpage.

Any news on Ibanez Summer NAMM? They just phased out the RG8PB and the RG8004

I wonder if ever will ever get another maple fretboard 8 string aside from th prestige ?


----------



## kevdes93

The only rumor I've heard so far is that they might be doing a premium multiscale. When is summer namm exactly? Alot of companies don't really do much for the summer but ibanez usually drops some new stuff


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

If it comes in with a maple board it will join my horde. But if it comes in black, it will stay on the rack


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Oh it starts June 21st I believe


----------



## BillCosby

A few new iron labels popped up on American musical's site, including a reverse headstock S series. The RGs look like updated versions of older iron labels (with locking tuners).

Ibanez Iron Label SIX7FDFM 7 String Electric Guitar

Ibanez Iron Label RGIR37BFE 7 String Electric Guitar

Ibanez Iron Label RGIR37BE 7 String Electric Guitar Black Flat


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dat S.






Also, RGs with binding look hot.


----------



## kevdes93

That S looks pretty good, reminds me of the regius


----------



## Nlelith

I'm not excited about anything Iron Label, but I hope more S series will have toggle switch rather than lever+that ugly plastic all around it from now on. Looks so much better.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Speaking of new Ibbys, the RG652AHM now comes in antique white blonde:

IBANEZ RG652AHM RG652AHMAWD ANTIQUE WHITE BLONDE


----------



## metallifan3091

Nlelith said:


> I hope more S series will have toggle switch rather than lever+that ugly plastic all around it from now on. Looks so much better.



This x1000. I absolutely hate the plastic on the S Series. It looks horrid. This is much better.


----------



## s2k9k

Oh I want that S!!!


----------



## I Shot JR

BillCosby said:


> Ibanez Iron Label RGIR37BFE 7 String Electric Guitar
> 
> Ibanez Iron Label RGIR37BE 7 String Electric Guitar Black Flat




Finally they're making black guitars again!


----------



## A-Branger

I Shot JR said:


> Finally they're making black guitars again!


----------



## cip 123

I'm more interested in the Fact that it's a non sig 7 with a Reverse headstock on that S!


----------



## Omura

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Speaking of new Ibbys, the RG652AHM now comes in antique white blonde:
> 
> IBANEZ RG652AHM RG652AHMAWD ANTIQUE WHITE BLONDE



DAMN. I'm trying to sus out an ESP and a hardtail baritone at that, but Ibanez keeps releasing these things I want so badly that looks so good


----------



## 77zark77

Omura said:


> DAMN. I'm trying to sus out an ESP and a hardtail baritone at that, but Ibanez keeps releasing these things I want so badly that looks so good



Looks like the Ashula finish they made a few years ago , not bad


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

dudes at ibanez are killing it. Love how they have been able to listen to the tastes and needs of their customers.


----------



## A-Branger

BillCosby said:


> Ibanez Iron Label SIX7FDFM 7 String Electric Guitar



ya all were crying for reverse headstock, bam! there ya go

looks beautiful but not 100% sold on the natural flame center, I would have rather a light gray. Donno, would need to wait till sweetwater gets some real pics to see how it looks.

other than that I quite like it a lot

only thing is Im not getting the switches  . I know the idea should be that a 3 way pickup selector and a toggle switch for coil tap. As in the other RGs and the new (old) RGA and what it seems to now be the standard for Iron Labels which is awesome.

but.....

why in that pic the "pickup selector" (one closer to pickups) looks like a mini toggle? and the "coil tap" looks like a proper 3 way switch??.

dont really think they inverted those as it would make the position stupid to have


----------



## Genome

Don't know if it's just me but I can't seem to find the RG652 with a trem anywhere in Europe :/


----------



## knet370

they need to mass produce this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I Shot JR said:


> Finally they're making black guitars again!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I hope they release some cool new 8s


----------



## Tree

.... me. That S is nice!


----------



## I Shot JR

A-Branger said:


>




Serious, it was maddening when the Iron Labels, the BROOTZ series, looked like fancy furniture in every year but the first. They've even stopped making the RG752 in black, and forget about the S series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I Shot JR said:


> Serious, it was maddening when the Iron Labels, the BROOTZ series, looked like fancy furniture in every year but the first. They've even stopped making the RG752 in black, and forget about the S series.



Wait, you were actually serious?

That's actually funnier, because for the longest time the biggest complaint about Ibanez was the fact they ONLY made black guitars.


----------



## Blood Tempest

That S model with the reverse headstock!!! 

I'm never much for the S series, but HOT DAMN!!!!


----------



## bostjan

Am I the only one finding irony in the "SIX7FDFM" model name? 

We need a SIX7 in "Emerald Iridescent Glow Hardly Transparent" or SIX7EIGHT


----------



## A-Branger

lol yeah its bit weird but not that hard to figure it out

S_model shape...IX_iron label....F_fixed bridge....D_dimarzio....FM_flame mapple



I think.... but then the RG seires have differnt name/order of letter if I go by that ^ 

does someone here speaks Ibanez? lol


----------



## Ludgate

That reverse headstock S almost seems too good to be true. 

If I recall correctly, this might be only the second production model S series with a reverse headstock after the limited release Maik Weichert model.


----------



## Miek

Forgot about that one. I believe you're correct. I know I want one.


----------



## crystallake

I just pre-ordered this 6'er:

Ibanez SIX6FDFM Iron Label Electric Guitar at zZounds


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Gahbetter release a space finish S8 omg


----------



## s2k9k

Solidbody Guitars | Sweetwater.com


----------



## ThomasUV777

Nope. Not digging any of them.


----------



## Omura

If they would do the RG752 as an RG752XL (27") I would throw my money at them. 
I have a 752fx that I love, but I need a longer scale for my second axe as I want to tune it lower, and I have a 72 on as is and that sounds too much like a bass string for my liking as is...don't care on the colour, otherwise I'll have to bit the bullet and get a horizon NT7B


----------



## Spicypickles

crystallake said:


> I just pre-ordered this 6'er:
> 
> Ibanez SIX6FDFM Iron Label Electric Guitar at zZounds





Many hot. Such hard.


I wish I could handle ibby 6 stringers.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I REALLY want that S 7 string, but I just bought a house and would be slaughtered by the lady if I pulled that stunt. She already thinks I "have too many."


----------



## Mathemagician

Why doesn't the 7 come in that gorgeous Mayones looking blue?!


----------



## gunch

That S has killer specs


----------



## Andromalia

Blood Tempest said:


> I REALLY want that S 7 string, but I just bought a house and would be slaughtered by the lady if I pulled that stunt. She already thinks I "have too many."



Drawing a comparison with her pairs of shoes should net you some breathing room.
For those hesitating to buy them, my IR7 is a decent guitar for the price. I swapped the 707 for a 81-7 X and it sounds VERY good. Still have some fretwork to do on it to make the neck really comfortable, factory fretwork was just okay, which is fine at that price point, really. If you already have a workhorse 7 these are probably not for you.


----------



## Mathemagician

Is the neck on these a bit rounder like the wizard 3, or mega thin like the wizard? Idk what nitro wizard means, but hope it doesn't mean "giant shoulders".


----------



## bostjan

s2k9k said:


> Solidbody Guitars | Sweetwater.com



Kinda pricey for what you get, IMO, but not awful. I was hoping for more variety, though, between models...


----------



## technomancer

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Speaking of new Ibbys, the RG652AHM now comes in antique white blonde:
> 
> IBANEZ RG652AHM RG652AHMAWD ANTIQUE WHITE BLONDE



Got to say if there is a white 752 to go along with that I may be in trouble... unfortunately the necks on 652 are too thin for me


----------



## b7string

technomancer said:


> Got to say if there is a white 752 to go along with that I may be in trouble... unfortunately the necks on 652 are too thin for me



Same here, a white 752 and my wallet will be opening and nothing I do will be able to stop it


----------



## BrailleDecibel

For my wallet's sake, it's good this guitar doesn't have one more string.  The Dark Space Burst one is cool and all, but this one in a 7 would have me throwing money at it in no time!


----------



## cardinal

technomancer said:


> Got to say if there is a white 752 to go along with that I may be in trouble... unfortunately the necks on 652 are too thin for me



I've sat out from the 752AHM because I can't see myself playing that blue burst thing. But that blonde/Mary Kay finish... I still don't like bound necks on Ibanez RGs, though. Drives me nuts. Just is wrong to me.


----------



## A-Branger

BrailleDecibel said:


> For my wallet's sake, it's good this guitar doesn't have one more string.  The Dark Space Burst one is cool and all, but this one in a 7 would have me throwing money at it in no time!



whyyyyyyy the coil split mini toggle in that position?? 


why would you want a quick eassy access to the switch that you would use the less (or at all), but then the pickup switch is all the way out in the back?? 

I love Ibanez is trying new things, but duuuuude WTF do any of the engineers in there play guitar? 


having say that ^^, I LOVE the new look of it, yes, its a bit Mayones, but its awesome, it looks so classy, and love what they did with the binding this time with multiply and on the fretboard isntead of in the edge. And finally they added a black back to a dark color scheme, instead of "brown" 

having say that^^ why this beautiful color only on a 6 string


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don't have a picture on hand, but it looks like they're introducting an Iron Label FR 6-string. 

Also, you think that switch placement is bad... Have you seen the prestige RGD?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, you think that switch placement is bad... Have you seen the prestige RGD?



Still better than an Explorer or Destroyer. As for that S, I'd rather have them swap the coil tap and pickup selector around.


----------



## StrongFish91

When is Ibanez gonna make a 7-string RG with a pickguard and sharktooth inlays? They'll need to do that to get me hooked.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After playing my Destroyer for so long, I actually got used to the position. 



StrongFish91 said:


> When is Ibanez gonna make a 7-string RG with a pickguard and sharktooth inlays? They'll need to do that to get me hooked.



Hope to god not soon, because the sharktooth inlays are ugly. Let's stick with the dot inlays and black fretboards please.


----------



## StrongFish91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hope to god not soon, because the sharktooth inlays are ugly. Let's stick with the dot inlays and black fretboards please.



I could sacrifice the inlays (ESP's and Jackson do sharktooth better anyway) but at least a pickguard would be nice to see. Something like the 350 or 550, just with 7 strings.


----------



## aesthyrian

I'm really diggin' the old USA Custom style logo on that S.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, you think that switch placement is bad... Have you seen the prestige RGD?



I dont think its bad at all. Its quick and eassy to access with the flick of a finger without need to move your hand, just like a JP guitar, if not its a bit better as its closer to the neck than the JP so its not that muhc in your way as your hand tends to rest on the bridge. Its only bad if you like to play like a 15yr old punk band



Bloody_Inferno said:


> As for that S, I'd rather have them swap the coil tap and pickup selector around.



exactly! thats the way it should have been from the start, specially since that is the positions on the RGAs and RGs iron labels. But as the difference on the switch sizes you cant swap them


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A-Branger said:


> exactly! thats the way it should have been from the start, specially since that is the positions on the RGAs and RGs iron labels. But as the difference on the switch sizes you cant swap them



Ibanez even got it right the first time. They did just that on the old S-Premium with EMGs.







Ok, sans coil tap switch. But point still stands.


----------



## Isolationist

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ibanez even got it right the first time. They did just that on the old S-Premium with EMGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, sans coil tap switch. But point still stands.



I would kill for an S920.


----------



## LordHar

http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/2016/IBZ_2016_JULY_NSN.pdf

Link courtesy of Ibanezrules


----------



## A-Branger

^^
so after seeing the catalog cover photo....



A-Branger said:


> And finally they added a black back to a dark color scheme, instead of "brown"




I stand corrected. The new line of S guitars would have the back of the guitar brown-red in color........ 

 why Ibanez??????? why?????

cant you get anything right?..... who is the designer who thinks a red-ish brown goes well with a Black-grey-white color scheme (including the RGA one too) and a dark-blue-white one too. On a line of guitars that should be "metal" specially since this time you decided to go back to your "all black" line of guitars, assuming "its a safe color for metal"

seriusly between this and the weird location of switches, and the knob (which can be easily replaced) they just trow away the chance to have a great looking guitar..... also the lack of option for 6 or 7 string, you only get that one color forget about the other. They just released the 6 string RGD in blue, judging for peoples response at the lack of an option for those who didnt wanted the 7 string, but now you do it again but with the S series.....


----------



## Kwirk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't have a picture on hand, but it looks like they're introducting an Iron Label FR 6-string.
> 
> Also, you think that switch placement is bad... Have you seen the prestige RGD?


They need to make a 7 string FR, damnit.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Been waiting on a multiscale 6 from Ibanez... Does that mean it's coming??


----------



## JKM777

looks like the seven will be 25.5, which is a little disappointing!!! Now ive tried extended scale i do not want to go back! Otherwise I would have bought one...


----------



## rifftrauma




----------



## robski92

I'm happy to see another FR series added to the lineup!


----------



## Mathemagician

A-Branger said:


> ^^
> so after seeing the catalog cover photo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. The new line of S guitars would have the back of the guitar brown-red in color........
> 
> why Ibanez??????? why?????
> 
> cant you get anything right?..... who is the designer who thinks a red-ish brown goes well with a Black-grey-white color scheme (including the RGA one too) and a dark-blue-white one too. On a line of guitars that should be "metal" specially since this time you decided to go back to your "all black" line of guitars, assuming "its a safe color for metal"
> 
> seriusly between this and the weird location of switches, and the knob (which can be easily replaced) they just trow away the chance to have a great looking guitar..... also the lack of option for 6 or 7 string, you only get that one color forget about the other. They just released the 6 string RGD in blue, judging for peoples response at the lack of an option for those who didnt wanted the 7 string, but now you do it again but with the S series.....



I gotta say, I think you're wrong/alone on this. The red is the color of mahogany. It looks really good too, as it's how a bunch of luthiers do backs. You get a pretty flame/quilt on top, and then when it's flipped over it its an awesome mahogany with a 3 or 5 piece neck. 

Idk about you're tastes/spending but I buy between 1-2 guitars a year, and I won't touch "another black guitar". Especially a superstrat from Ibanez or LTD; as in black they all look the same. 

A black back with a blue or silver top like that would look cheap IMO. And they got the ebony fretboard correct so that's what really matters.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JKM777 said:


> looks like the seven will be 25.5, which is a little disappointing!!! Now ive tried extended scale i do not want to go back! Otherwise I would have bought one...



Every Ibanez has been 25.5'', except for the RGDs, the XL series, or some signature models. The only way you're getting a baritone Ibanez is if you get an RGD.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

technomancer said:


> Got to say if there is a white 752 to go along with that I may be in trouble... unfortunately the necks on 652 are too thin for me





b7string said:


> Same here, a white 752 and my wallet will be opening and nothing I do will be able to stop it



You're welcome:

Ibanez RG752 Electric Guitar, 7-String (with Case), White, Blemished


----------



## Tree

TheShreddinHand said:


> You're welcome:
> 
> Ibanez RG752 Electric Guitar, 7-String (with Case), White, Blemished



They're specifically talking about the new model. So it would basically be a trans-white/blonde-ish finish over the ash body


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Tree said:


> They're specifically talking about the new model. So it would basically be a trans-white/blonde-ish finish over the ash body



Ah! Good call. Yeah, I'd like the 752 in that new finish better too!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Meh. No new S8's in the space colors? I love my Iron label six28. Kind of wanted a sister for her.


----------



## JKM777

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Every Ibanez has been 25.5'', except for the RGDs, the XL series, or some signature models. The only way you're getting a baritone Ibanez is if you get an RGD.




I have an RGD, wouldn't be a bad thing for them to up the scale of other seven's as internation is so much better below Bb. Seeing as a lot of players are using extended scale on their signatures across multiple companies would indicate that the interest/Benifits of extended scale on 7's are worth using, so it could be a good move for ibanez to start offering it on more sevenstrings, limiting it to RGD seems like a missed oppitunity, especially on the iron labels "made for metal" I doubt a lot of these guitars remain in b standard....


----------



## s2k9k

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Every Ibanez has been 25.5'', except for the RGDs, the XL series, or some signature models. The only way you're getting a baritone Ibanez is if you get an RGD.



Or the Iron Label 27 inch Baritone models and Multiscale 7 and 8...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

s2k9k said:


> Or the Iron Label 27 inch Baritone models



They never made a baritone 7-string except for the RGDs.


----------



## s2k9k

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ibanez even got it right the first time. They did just that on the old S-Premium with EMGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, sans coil tap switch. But point still stands.



Always wanted one of these!


----------



## s2k9k

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They never made a baritone 7-string except for the RGDs.



Yeah I went back and noticed he was talking about 7's. My bad.


----------



## s2k9k

Isn't the new RGA 7 a 26.5? nevermind They are 25.5 as well.


----------



## robski92

> They never made a baritone 7-string except for the RGDs.



Not true, there were those 27 inch 7-string XL models, although not to many of them were made I guess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

robski92 said:


> Not true, there were those 27 inch 7-string XL models, although not to many of them were made I guess.





I covered that in my previous reply as well.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Every Ibanez has been 25.5'', except for the RGDs, the XL series, or some signature models. The only way you're getting a baritone Ibanez is if you get an RGD.



For the record, with that quote, _I was covering the 7-string range. _


----------



## A-Branger

Mathemagician said:


> I gotta say, I think you're wrong/alone on this. The red is the color of mahogany. It looks really good too, as it's how a bunch of luthiers do backs. You get a pretty flame/quilt on top, and then when it's flipped over it its an awesome mahogany with a 3 or 5 piece neck.
> 
> Idk about you're tastes/spending but I buy between 1-2 guitars a year, and I won't touch "another black guitar". Especially a superstrat from Ibanez or LTD; as in black they all look the same.
> 
> A black back with a blue or silver top like that would look cheap IMO. And they got the ebony fretboard correct so that's what really matters.



yeah its pretty muhc mi opinion in color tastes 

I know mahogany is naturally red-ish. But I only saying that because Im selling my LTD ec mostly because I couldnt cope with the red back anymore, it looks awful for me. In this guitar it was fine as the color palette of it allowed for that to happen.

But when you have a guitar like the RGA or those S series with Black/grey stain, Grey, White binding, and black hardware, even a ebony board (dark black-ish wood). Im sorry but a red-ish brown do not fit on that color wheel/palette at all 

give me the same wood but with a black stain, grey stain, see-trough black. Im not talking about cheap glossy paint. And I know its possible because one of the reasons I want a BTB-33 that its on my local shop is because the back of it the mahogany wings came with a really dark almost black color on it, as opposed to the "red" you normally see online for other stores. Even as using the top stain for the back can work too, if the guitar top has a grey stain, apply that to the back, or if its a dark blue, then do the same for the back too


even as a plain swamp ash (light neutral wood) would fit heaps better than "red"

even worse when its a flat black stain color or a dark blue stain like they have done for other models too. That red stands out waaay too much. It does kills the vibe of the guitar. Does not fit.


----------



## cdnpunk

Youse guys think they'll offer the FR with a trem at any point?


----------



## MattThePenguin

That Antique White ahm looks too good to be true


----------

